# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Εξπρές Λήμνος [Express Limnos,Express Athina,Panagia Tinou 2,MobyLove,Prins Philippe]

## George

Στην ιδιωκτησία της Agoudimos Lines από χθες το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ. ¶ντε να ζήσουμε να το χαιρόμαστε αφού καταφέραμε και το κρατήσαμε...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Στην ιδιωκτησία της Agoudimos Lines από χθες το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ. ¶ντε να ζήσουμε να το χαιρόμαστε αφού καταφέραμε και το κρατήσαμε...


 
ξέρουμε για που θα το δρομολογήσει ???

----------


## George

Ακόμα δεν το πήρε βρε... :Very Happy:  
Προς το παρόν οι φήμες οργιάζουν αλλά μόνο ο κυρ Μίμης πρέπει να ξέρει για που το προορίζει. ¶μεσα δρομολογήσιμο είναι επομένως το περιμένουμε σύντομα. Βέβαια με τη ρήτρα της HSW μάλλον η δρομολόγηση από Πειραιά ή Ραφήνα φαντάζει λιγότερο πιθανή.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ακόμα δεν το πήρε βρε...


εσύ το είπες ότι το πήρε

----------


## shipfan

Ναι το πήρε το πλοίο, αλλά μην περιμένετε να ανακοινωθεί και τόσο γρήγορα το που θα μπει.
Ακόμα δεν έχει στεγνώσει το μελάνι, υπομονή!

----------


## George

> εσύ το είπες ότι το πήρε


Μπρε, ακόμα δεν πρόλαβε καλά καλά να το αγοράσει εννοούσα!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Μπρε, ακόμα δεν πρόλαβε καλά καλά να το αγοράσει εννοούσα!!!


έτσι όπως το έγραψες αυτό εννούσες .

----------


## parianos

Κριμα που το χανουμε απο την γραμμη της Παροναξιας....

----------


## delta pi

Οπότε με πόσα επιβατηγά έμεινε η HELLENIC?
ε και κάτι καλό.Θα δουμε το βαπορι ξανά με άσπρο χρώμα και στην Ελλάδα.Αμήν!

----------


## NAXOS

Νομιζω οτι δεν πρεπει να ρωταμε ποσα καραβια εμειναν στην HELLENIC αλλα ποσα καραβια εμειναν στη ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ.
Μειον το ΑΘΗΝΑ μειον το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ μειον ο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ και ανταυτου το μικρο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ με 1000 θεσεις λιγωτερες.
Αρχηγος εφετος ο Καπεταν- ΜΑΚΗΣ.

----------


## thalassolykos

γιατι? μονο η παρος και η ναξος ειναι δηλαδη??

την ιο και την σαντορινη?? ποιοσ την υπολογιζη?

----------


## parianos

Παντα διαφωνω να βαλουν στην γραμμη της Παροναξιας τα πλοια του Αγουδημου γιατι τα θεωρω πολυ αργα πλοια και πολυ βαρετα....

----------


## George

Πολλοί μπορεί να διαφωνούν (προσωπικά καθόλου) όμως ο άρχοντας είδε φως και χώθηκε. Και μεταξύ μας πολύ καλά έκανε. Διότι πλέον είναι ο μόνος που έχει απλά συμβατικά (άρα και φθηνότερες τιμές) στη γραμμή. Και το ότι όλοι οι άλλοι κάνανε πέρα, του δίνει και την ευχέρια να κάνει ότι θέλει και με τις ταχύτητες και με τα ωράρια. 

Υ.Γ.: Βγήκαμε off topic.

----------


## George

Για να επιστρέψουμε λοιπόν στο topic, το ΑΘΗΝΑ τελικά κατέληξε στη ΣΑΟΣ αφού αυτή επέστρεψε με βελτιωμένη προσφορά.

----------


## οπτήρ

> Για να επιστρέψουμε λοιπόν στο topic, το ΑΘΗΝΑ τελικά κατέληξε στη ΣΑΟΣ αφού αυτή επέστρεψε με βελτιωμένη προσφορά.


...Και ιδού άρθρο στη σημερινή "Ναυτεμπορική"  http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...31/1319493.htm , που πάντως αναφέρει ότι πρόκειται για _πληροφορίες_ (παρ΄ότι η "Ν" είναι υπερβολικά σοβαρή και έγκυρη για να δημοσιεύσει κάποια αδιασταύρωτη φήμη) : 

_ "Στην εταιρεία «Saos» πουλήθηκε τελικά το «Express Αθηνά» της «Hellenic Seaways». Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες και ενώ είχε προκριθεί αρχικά η προσφορά της «Agoudimos Lines» στη συνέχεια η εταιρεία «Saos» η οποία είχε καταθέσει και αυτή προσφορά επανήλθε με βελτιωμένη πρόταση. Ετσι το προχθεσινό διοικητικό συμβούλιο της Hellenic Seaways αποφάσισε να ακυρώσει τις προηγούμενες προσφορές και να ζητήσει νέες οι οποίες κατατέθηκαν χθες τόσο από την «Saos» όσο και την «Agoudimos Lines» με την πρώτη να καταθέτει την μεγαλύτερη η οποία κυμαίνεται όπως αναφέρουν οι πληροφορίες λίγο πάνω από τα 4 εκατ. ευρώ."_

Τι λένε οι ιστοσελίδες των εταιριών : 

- Η ιστοσελίδα της Hellenic Seaways, hsw.gr δεν αναφέρει πλέον το πλοίο στον στόλο της εταιρίας (έγκαιρα : όταν πωλήθηκε ο ιστορικός και ηρωικός "Σαρωνικός" στο τέλος της περασμένης χρονιάς σε κρητική εταιρία -ονομάζεται πλέον "Γραμβούσα"-, δεν αφαιρέθηκε από την ιστοσελίδα για αρκετό διάστημα), όμως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο Δελτίο Τύπου που να ανακοινώνει την πώληση. 

- Η ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας saos.gr (btw, όχι ιδιαίτερα πλούσια, και οι συνδέσεις με τις φωτογραφίες των πλοίων του στόλου της είναι "τυφλές", αν και προ ημερών θυμάμαι ότι ήσαν ενεργές -αν όχι, blame it on Alzheimer  :Very Happy: )- δεν αναφέρει τίποτα σχετικό : ως "τελευταία νέα", με ημερομηνία 01.02.07 και με τίτλο "Στο τελικό στάδιο συγχώνευσης", εξαγγέλλεται η απορρόφηση της ΣΑΟΣ από την εταιρία του Νίκου Γκάλη και ο τρόπος που αυτή θα υλοποιηθεί.

----------


## delta pi

Βγάλτε το καμιά φωτογραφία να το θυμόμαστε με τα τωρινά σινιάλα.Όλα τα ωραία τελειώνουν γρήγορα.

----------


## οπτήρ

> Βγάλτε το καμιά φωτογραφία να το θυμόμαστε με τα τωρινά σινιάλα.Όλα τα ωραία τελειώνουν γρήγορα.


Αισθητικά, το μπλε σκούρο του σκάφους και το κόκκινο του φουγάρου δεν με συνεγείρουν. Για να πω την αλήθεια, το προτιμούσα ως _Παναγία Τήνου 2_ υπό τον Βεντούρη, είτε ως _Εξπρές Αθηνά_ υπό τον Αγαπητό : κατάλευκο... (σύμφωνοι, εκτός από τα τρεξίματα της σκουριάς στα μάτια της άγκυρας  :Very Happy: )

----------


## delta pi

[quote=οπτήρ;28530]Αισθητικά, το μπλε σκούρο του σκάφους και το κόκκινο του φουγάρου δεν με συνεγείρουν. Για να πω την αλήθεια, το προτιμούσα ως _Παναγία Τήνου 2_ υπό τον Βεντούρη, είτε ως _Εξπρές Αθηνά_ υπό τον Αγαπητό...
...ή σαν Εξπρές Αθηνά αλλά με τα σινιάλα της Hellas Ferries.Δεν αντιλέγω αλλά λέμε να έχουμε και καμιά φωτογραφία μήπως και το πεθιμήσουμε.

----------


## οπτήρ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από οπτήρ
> 
> 
> Αισθητικά, το μπλε σκούρο του σκάφους και το κόκκινο του φουγάρου δεν με συνεγείρουν. Για να πω την αλήθεια, το προτιμούσα ως _Παναγία Τήνου 2_ υπό τον Βεντούρη, είτε ως _Εξπρές Αθηνά_ υπό τον Αγαπητό...
> 
> 
> ...ή σαν Εξπρές Αθηνά αλλά με τα σινιάλα της Hellas Ferries.Δεν αντιλέγω αλλά λέμε να έχουμε και καμιά φωτογραφία μήπως και το πεθιμήσουμε.


Σύμφωνοι, και της Hellas Ferries (πριν απορροφηθεί από την Hellenic Seaways). Απλά όλα αυτά τα ανώνυμα σινιάλα (Seaways από δω, Speedways από κει, Fastways από παραπέρα) και τα ανώνυμα πλοία (Ρόκυ 1,2,3,...) δεν μιλάνε στην καρδιά ημών των πρεσβυτέρων και ίσως ενδόμυχα τα απωθούμε. Ως παλιομοδίτης, προτιμώ τα επώνυμα σινιάλα (Αγαπητός, Βεντούρης, Αγούδημος, Γούτος, παλιότερα Χανδρής, Καραγεώργης, Ευθυμιάδης, Νομικός) και τα επώνυμα πλοία (Νεφέλη, Αρσινόη, ακόμα και Ρομίλντα και Βιτσέντζος Κορνάρος, παλιότερα Αρίων, Σαπφώ, ακόμα παλιότερα Οδυσσεύς, Απόλλων, Τρίτων -η ελληνική γλώσσα και ειδικά η αρχαία είναι πλουσιότατη σε εύηχα, "ταξιδιάρικα" ονόματα). Ο πλοιοκτήτης πρέπει να είναι _καπετάνιος_, όχι μπρούκλης. Αναχρονιστικές απόψεις...

----------


## gvaggelas

_Επιβεβαιώθηκε και από τον ξένο τύπο:

Express Athina_ (ex-_Panagia Tinou 2_, ex-_Moby Love_, ex-_Prins Philippe_), Greek flag, 5,643/5,238dwt, built 1973 (NV Boelwerf SA, Temse, The Netherlands), 1,154 passengers unberthed, 148 berths, 212
cars, 2 cp propellers, 1 thwart FP thruster (f), (Pielstick 18,000bhp), has been sold by Hellenic Seaways of Greece to Saos ANES of Greece for a reported E4m.

----------


## parianos

Το Εξπρες Αθηνα αλλαξε ονομα και εγινε Εξπρες Λημνος με τον καπετανιο του τον Σπυρο Θηραιο, απο οτι εμαθα μαλλον θα κανει δρομολογια απο Λαυριο για Αγιο Ευστρατιο και Λημνο. θα μαθουμε συντομα. Τον καπετανιο τελικα τον χανουμε απο την Παροναξια, κριμα......ελπιζω στο μελλον να επιστρεψει στα νερα μας τον δικο μας καπετανιο.

----------


## Paralia

Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος, στην ΣΑΣ που θα γίνει την Τετάρτη, η ΣΑΟΣ έχει ζητήσει τη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου στην Παροναξία (βραδινό δρομολόγιο). Ούτε αυτοί δεν νομίζω πως ξέρουν, τι θέλουν τελικά!  :Confused:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μακάρι το πλοίο αυτό να ερχότανε στην Παροναξία

----------


## Apostolos

Ακόμη το πλοίο είναι παροπλισμένο στο Λαύριο?

----------


## thalassolykos

μια σχετικη παγομαρα γενικος γι αυτο το πλοιο

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ο καραβαρος ωφειλει να ταξιδευει σε γραμμες "φιλετα"
Ανδρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο
Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο
Παρο-Ναξο-Σαντορινη
Κυθνο-Σεριφο-Σιφνο-Κιμωλο-Μηλο
Και Μπορει να ανταπεξελθει ΑΝΕΤΑ.

----------


## Apostolos

Συμφωνώ, αλλα οι μηχανούλες του θέλουν καλή επισκευή....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Επειδη μιλαμε για πλοια στην Ελλαδα, αλλα σπανια εχουμε φωτο τους πριν ερθουν εδω, να το Eξπρες Λημνος σαν Prins Philippe, στα χρωματα της RMT (καρτ ποσταλ).

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Παντως σημερα (ξανα) βλεπωντας το στο Λαυριο σε παραθεση με το ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ που κανει το δρομολογιο του Β.Αιγαιου , αδικια να ξεκουραζετε ο Βαπορας και να ταξιδευει το ΚΑΙΚΙ  ....


http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p47991234.html

----------


## Ellinis

¶δικο αλλά το καϊκι είναι πιο οικονομικό για τη κίνηση του χείμώνα. Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ είναι πως το υπουργείο που έχει υπογράψει μια σύμβαση με συγκεκριμένα χαρακτηριστικά για το μέγεθος του σκάφους, ανέχεται να το αντικαθηστά ένα τόσο μικρότερο για να μην πω ακατάλληλο για τη γραμμή.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aμα εχεις τα μεσα.......

----------


## iletal1

> Aμα εχεις τα μεσα.......


ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΩΣ "ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ" ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΓΑΥΡΙΟΥ ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ/2000.

σάρωση (Large).jpg

----------


## apollonas

> ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΩΣ "ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ" ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΓΑΥΡΙΟΥ ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ/2000.


na me kai go me to kokkino mpravo re paidia  :Razz:

----------


## arne

Sorry, gvaggelas, ex-Prins Philippe was built by Boelwerf Temse in BELGIUM not in the Netherlands.

----------


## gvaggelas

You are right!!!  http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/prins_philippe_1973.htm

Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

το express λημνος σημερα στο λιμανι του λαυριου
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2354

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2355

----------


## scoufgian

μια φωτογραφια του express athina και μετεπειτα express limnos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2398

----------


## Νaval22

Και απο ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα σύντομα το πλοίο θα είναι σε νέα υπηρεσία στη γραμμή Λαύριο Σίγρι Λημνο Καβαλα

----------


## scoufgian

> Και απο ότι δείχνουν τα πράγματα σύντομα το πλοίο θα είναι σε νέα υπηρεσία στη γραμμή Λαύριο Σίγρι Λημνο Καβαλα


μακαρι στεφανε να κανει αυτο το δρομολογιο αλλα δεν το βλεπω να κραταει πολυ.οι μυτιληνιοι σιγουρα θα ριξουν μαυρο σ αυτο το δρομολογιο αφου το σιγρι σε σχεση με τη μυτιληνη ειναι 96 χλμ και χαλια δρομος γεματος στροφες.μονο αν εξυπηρετει κανα μολυβο-καλλονη.αν το βαζανε καλοκαιρι θα εξυπηρετουσε τους τουριστες για μολυβο .οι λημνιωτες με τη σειρα τους θα βρουν την υγεια τους

----------


## Νaval22

Εξαρτάται φίλε scoufgian εγώ ξέρω πως πολλοί ταξίδευαν με τον Αλκαίο την εποχή που έκανε Σίγρι και πολλοί δυσαρεστήθηκαν απο την εγκαταληψη του Σιγρίου μπορεί ο δρόμος να είναι χάλια αλλά πιστεύω πως θα εξυπηρετήσει ξανά πολύ κόσμο για τα δυτικά χωριά όπως έκανε παλιότερα ο αλκαίος και μη ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για ένα χρόνο ταξιδιού περίπου 6,30 ώρες

----------


## scoufgian

> Εξαρτάται φίλε scoufgian εγώ ξέρω πως πολλοί ταξίδευαν με τον Αλκαίο την εποχή που έκανε Σίγρι και πολλοί δυσαρεστήθηκαν απο την εγκαταληψη του Σιγρίου μπορεί ο δρόμος να είναι χάλια αλλά πιστεύω πως θα εξυπηρετήσει ξανά πολύ κόσμο για τα δυτικά χωριά όπως έκανε παλιότερα ο αλκαίος και μη ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για ένα χρόνο ταξιδιού περίπου 6,30 ώρες


το ιδιο ακριβως λεμε.θα βοηθησει κυριως τους κατοικους της ανατολικης λεσβου

----------


## dimitris!

Θυμάμαι μικρός  είχα ένα προσπέκτους του ως Παναγία Τήνου 2 και οι φωτογραφίες έδειχναν οτι το εσωτερικό του ήταν  πάρα πολύ πολυτελές για την εποχή του...επιπέδου Μυτιλήνη..

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι ένα πλοίο που έχει περάσει πολλές περιπέτειες σε αυτή τη ναυτοχώρα Ελλάδα. Ήρθε ως "Moby Love", με μια φάλαινα στα πλαϊνά του, για να αντικαταστήσει έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους μύθους της Ακτοπλοΐας μας (ίσως τον μεγαλύτερο της τελευταίας τρικονταετίας). Είχε την ατυχία να πάρει, μάλιστα, σχεδόν και το όνομά του. Μπήκε βιαστικά στη γραμμή και οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις ήταν αρνητικές. Μετά έπεσε στη χρεοκοπία της VSL του Βαγγέλη Βεντούρη (1995). Για κάποια στιγμή, το καλοκαίρι του 1996, ξαναταξίδεψε για τη VSL (αλλά προσωρινά). Στη συνέχεια κόντεψε να γίνει φονικό για χάρη του μέσα στον Πειραιά. Μετά πέρασε στο παραλίγον θύμα, τον Κώστα Αγαπητό, ήρθε στη Ραφήνα και φάνηκε τα πράγματα να στρώνουν. Μετά πέρασε στη Μεγάλη των Χρηματιστών Εταιρεία και σταθεροποιήθηκε για κάποια χρόνια και πάλι στη Ραφήνα, με αρκετά διαλείμματα που εξυπηρετούσε και άλλες γραμμές). Η συνέχεια είναι γνωστή.
Προσωπικά, μου είναι πολύ πιο αγαπητό από το αδελφάκι του (αν και οι πιο πολλοί θα διαφωνήσουν μαζί μου) και γιατί έχει "φάει" λιγότερη μετασκευή από το "Superferry II", αλλά και γιατί υπήρξε Βεντουρόπλοιο.
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι με τα χρώματα του Κώστα και του Γιάννη Αγαπητού από την πρώτη περίοδό του στη Ραφήνα.
Έχω μια σειρά από φωτογραφίες του σε διάφορες φάσεις. Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, ευχαρίστως να τις ανεβάσουμε. 

Το Εξπρές Αθηνά ταξιδεύει.jpg

----------


## Baggeliq

> Είναι ένα πλοίο που έχει περάσει πολλές περιπέτειες σε αυτή τη ναυτοχώρα Ελλάδα. Ήρθε ως "Moby Love", με μια φάλαινα στα πλαϊνά του, για να αντικαταστήσει έναν από τους μεγαλύτερους μύθους της Ακτοπλοΐας μας (ίσως τον μεγαλύτερο της τελευταίας τρικονταετίας). Είχε την ατυχία να πάρει, μάλιστα, σχεδόν και το όνομά του. Μπήκε βιαστικά στη γραμμή και οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις ήταν αρνητικές. Μετά έπεσε στη χρεοκοπία της VSL του Βαγγέλη Βεντούρη (1995). Για κάποια στιγμή, το καλοκαίρι του 1996, ξαναταξίδεψε για τη VSL (αλλά προσωρινά). Στη συνέχεια κόντεψε να γίνει φονικό για χάρη του μέσα στον Πειραιά. Μετά πέρασε στο παραλίγον θύμα, τον Κώστα Αγαπητό, ήρθε στη Ραφήνα και φάνηκε τα πράγματα να στρώνουν. Μετά πέρασε στη Μεγάλη των Χρηματιστών Εταιρεία και σταθεροποιήθηκε για κάποια χρόνια και πάλι στη Ραφήνα, με αρκετά διαλείμματα που εξυπηρετούσε και άλλες γραμμές). Η συνέχεια είναι γνωστή.
> Προσωπικά, μου είναι πολύ πιο αγαπητό από το αδελφάκι του (αν και οι πιο πολλοί θα διαφωνήσουν μαζί μου) και γιατί έχει "φάει" λιγότερη μετασκευή από το "Superferry II", αλλά και γιατί υπήρξε Βεντουρόπλοιο.
> Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι με τα χρώματα του Κώστα και του Γιάννη Αγαπητού από την πρώτη περίοδό του στη Ραφήνα.
> Έχω μια σειρά από φωτογραφίες του σε διάφορες φάσεις. Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, ευχαρίστως να τις ανεβάσουμε. 
> 
> Το Εξπρές Αθηνά ταξιδεύει.jpg


 Για μένα είναι το ποιο άτυχο καράβι που πέρασε από το αιγαίο για πόλους λογούς

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι σίγουρα δεν βρήκε στην Ελλάδα την τύχη, όσον αφορά τους κατά καιρούς πλοιοκτήτες του, ή την ανταπόκριση, όσον αφορά το επιβατηγό κοινό.
Νομίζω, όμως, ότι το πιο άτυχο πλοίο είναι αναμφίβολα το "Εξπρές Σαμίνα" που κατέληξε εκεί που κατέληξε, ή το "Ταΰγετος" που δεν ταξίδεψε ούτε μία ημέρα.
Εδώ μια φωτογραφία της από απαγορευτικό του 1999. Για να μην την αδικήσουμε και εμείς σε σχέση με τον αδελφό της.

Εξπρές Αθηνά (απαγορευτικό).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Για μένα είναι το ποιο άτυχο καράβι που πέρασε από το αιγαίο για πόλους λογούς


Γιατί άτυχο? τόσα χρόνια στο Αιγαίο δεν είχε ουτε ατυχήματα, ούτε ζημιές. 
Εκτός και αν εννοείς οτι ήταν άτυχο που επισκιάστηκε από το μύθο που είχε δημιουργήσει ο προκάτοχος του το αυθεντικό ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ.

----------


## Baggeliq

> Γιατί άτυχο? τόσα χρόνια στο Αιγαίο δεν είχε ουτε ατυχήματα, ούτε ζημιές. 
> Εκτός και αν εννοείς οτι ήταν άτυχο που επισκιάστηκε από το μύθο που είχε δημιουργήσει ο προκάτοχος του το αυθεντικό ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ.


ακριβος και οτι επεσε σε λαθος ανθροπους και το εκμεταλευτικαν πολυ το γνωριζω απο κοντα και τον πλυροτητη του  αστα...

----------


## noulos

Το Αθηνά (όπως το γνώρισα εγώ τα χρόνια της Ραφήνας) δεν αγαπήθηκε από το επιβατικό κοινό όσο το αδελφάκι του για δύο λόγους.
Από τους απλούς επιβάτες γιατί θεωρούσαν άβολο το ότι ανέβαιναν κατευθείαν στο 2ο ντεκ επιβατών και μετά έπρεπε να κατέβουν από μια σχετικά στενή σε σχέση με τον αριθμό ανθρώπων που τη χρησιμοποιούσαν σκάλα για να προχωρήσουν στις πλαϊνές αεροπορικού τύπου θέσεις και το πλωριό σαλόνι. Και το χειρότερο ήταν στον κατάπλου που στο σημείο εκείνο γινόταν το αδιαχώρητο.
Ο 2ος λόγος αφορά στους οδηγούς, αφού αργούσε αρκετά να αδειάσει το γκαράζ, ειδικά το μεσαίο πατάρι που αν είχες την ατυχία να είσαι εκεί έπρεπε να μεριμένεις να αδειάσει όλο το κάτω γκαράζ και τα πλαϊνά πατάρια. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι όταν κατέβαινε η ράμπα έφτανε πολύ κοντά στον καταπέλτη με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να περάσει άλλο αυτοκίνητο. Εγώ προσωπικά έχει τύχει να περιμένω 50 λεπτά μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο μέσα σε αφόρητη ζέστη.
Παρόλ' αυτά το θεωρώ ένα από τα αξιόλογα πλοία της ακτοπλοϊας μας και άτυχο που έπεσε στα χέρια της SAOS που το άφησε να μαραζώνει στο Λαύριο.

----------


## vassilisman

an dn akouga oti einai aderfaki toy sf2 den tha to pisteya ! teleiws diaforetika souloupia (ara to sf2 exei faei polyy  :Cool:    metaskeyi ) !

----------


## nautikos

> Έχω μια σειρά από φωτογραφίες του σε διάφορες φάσεις. Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, ευχαρίστως να τις ανεβάσουμε.


Τα ευκολως εννοουμενα παραλειπονται... :Very Happy:  Ευχαριστουμε για τις ωραιες σου φωτο φιλε!

----------


## Leo

Συνφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα. Σε όλες τισ φάσεις και χρωματισμούς παρακαλώ... (μην μεροληπτήσετε παρακαλάω φίλε Roi Baudoin  :Wink: ).

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο Φεντερίκο Φελλίνι είχε γυρίσει πριν από χρόνια μια καταπληκτική ταινία με τίτλο "E la nave va", δηλαδή "Και το πλοίο φεύγει".
Και το πλοίο μας φεύγει από τη Ραφήνα για ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.......

Στη Ραφήνα.jpg

Στη Ραφήνα ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ομορφες φωτο, ομορφο πλοιο! Μπραβο φιλε Roi :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Δεν έχω λόγια Roi... Ευχαριστώ που άκουσες τις προτοροπές μου και ελπίζω να το δούμε και σε άλλες αποχρώσεις... θα σε βοηθήσω κι εγώ αύριο (εν λευκώ)  :Very Happy:

----------


## Baggeliq

ROI  πολυ καλες η φωτο σου εχεις και εσυ μεγαλη συλογη απο φωτο..
MPRABO soy

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτό που είναι πολύ σημαντικό σε αυτό το FORUM είναι να μοιραζόμαστε συναισθήματα, εμπειρίες, βιώματα, αλλά και φωτογραφίες από αγαπημένα μας πλοία, παλιά και νεώτερα.
Είναι πολύ καλό να μοιράζεσαι με άλλους πράγματα που μπορεί να αρέσουν και στους άλλους. 
Και είναι σίγουρα πολύ όμορφο να ακούς και έναν καλό λόγο, αλλά και να λες και εσύ έναν καλό λόγο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τα καλά τους λόγια και συνεχίζουμε δριμύτεροι.
Μια παλιότερη, λοιπόν, φωτογραφία του "Εξπρές Αθηνά" στη Ραφήνα με την άσπρη του τότε φορεσιά. 

Το Εξπρές Αθηνά στη Ραφήνα.jpg

----------


## JASON12345

Φαίνεται και η ιστοσελίδα της ΜΦΝ στην φωτογραφία πάνω στο πλοίο.

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=20716

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στον Πειραιά γύρω στα 1997 κατά τη διάρκεια της μακριάς περιόοδου της ακινησίας του πλοίου, η οποία ακολούθησε την οριστική διακοπή των δρομολογίων του για τη VSL. Είναι το μόνο πλοίο της VSL που ταξίδεψε το καλοκαίρι του 1996. Ακολούθησε μια μακρά σιωπή που έσπασε με την επαναδρομολόγηση του "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" τον Φεβρουάριο του 1999 και την πανηγυρική επιστροφή του "Απόλλων Εξπρές ΙΙ" το 2004, ως "¶γιος Γεώργιος".
Η απορία που έχω για τους συμπατριώτες μου τους Σιφνιούς (και όχι μόνο) είναι αν είναι ευχαριστημένοι από τη σημερινή ανύπαρκτη συγκοινωνιακή κάλυψη των νησιών των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων (πλήν της Μήλου) κατά τη διάρκεια του χειμώνα από τις εταιρείες που έχουν τα ταχύπλοα. Πώς άραγε θα μετακινούνταν κατά τη διάκεια του χειμώνα αν έλειπε το "Αγιος Γεώργιος" και το ηρωϊκό "Ρομίλντα";

Στον Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## apollo_express

Στη Νάξο. Την τελευταία χρονιά που ταξίδεψε με τα χρώματα της hsw (αν θυμάμαι σωστά).


DSCN0892.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

Ειναι αδι-ανοητο τετοιο πλοιο να εχει τυχει τετοιας ... τυχης.

----------


## Leo

Απο το http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/ (που κάθε μέρα μεγαλώνει και μας τρελάινει) διπίστωσα ότι άναψε το "φωτάκι" στο πλοίο που είναι στο Λαύριο (φαίνεται στο ΑΙΣ)... Προετοιμασίες? ¶ντε να δούμε αρκετά ξεκουράστηκε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το "Παναγία Τήνου 2" φωτογραφημένο στην Αστυπάλαια τον Αύγουστο του 1996. Εκείνο το καλοκαίρι ταξίδεψε προσωρινά για λίγους μήνες με "ειδική άδεια" από τις Αρχές. Στο τέλος του καλοκαιριού παροπλίστηκε στο Κεντρικό Λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Στην Αστυπάλαια τον Αύγουστο.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

φωτογραφία του παναγία τήνου 2 στις 4-9-1996 (στην επαναδρομολόγηση του) στο δρομολόγιο απο πάρο για πειραιά. αφιερωμένη σε όλους και στον βεντουρόφιλο ροϊ. τραβηγμένη στο ντέκ κάτω απο τη βαρδιόλα του "αριάδνη"..παναγία τήνου 2.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι πραγματικά πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία και σε ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Προβλέπω λαμπρή συνέχεια .....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία του "Παναγία Τήνου 2" από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το χειμώνα του 1995. Το βαπόρι είναι παροπλισμένο, όπως και τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της Ventouris Sea Lines.
Στον φίλο Giorgos και σε όλους τους φίλους των κλασσικών πλοίων.
Η φωτογραφία έχει τραβηχτεί από τον παλιό ανταγωνιστή του στη γραμμή, το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ". Ο ανταγωνισμός τους κράτησε, βέβαια, για μικρό διάστημα.

Παναγία Τήνου 2.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

ευχαριστώ φίλε roi. φοβερή φωτογραφία του βαποριού που "ξεκουράζεται".... πράγματι.. άν είχε μείνει στη γραμμή πιστεύω πως το ναϊάς δύσκολα θα τα κατάφερνε, άν και ήταν πολύ αγαπητό στη γραμμή, πράγμα που το παναγία τήνου 2 δέν κατάφερε μέχρι τον παροπλισμό του.. όμως όπως και να το κάνεις ήταν πολύ καλύτερο βαπόρι σε όλα απο το ναϊάς..

----------


## Haddock

Γκρό πλάν της όμορφης Αθηνάς

express_Athina.jpg

Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## raflucgr

on 10/08/05, bound for Andros-Tinos-Mykonos

Lucas

----------


## scoufgian

Παραμενει ακαθεκτο ,το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, στο λιμανι του Λαυριου.Ενα τοσο αξιολογο πλοιο ,παραμενει τοσο καιρο ακουνητο .Κριμα ,γιατι εαν ο κος Μανουσης ,του ειχε κανει, τις απαραιτητες ετησεις επισκευες ,θα μπορουσε καλλιστα , ν αντικαταστησει επαξια, το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ, στη προσφατη βλαβη.Και μην μου πειτε, οτι το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ ειναι καλυτερο απο το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, γιατι θα τρελαθουμε..............
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5761

----------


## MYTILENE

Αρχίζω και πιστεύω οτι δε πάει και πολύ καλά στα οικονομικά του ο Mr. Μανούσης.Ολα τα πλοία πλην 2-3(ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ-*ΒΟΗΘΑ*-ΣΟΥΜΕΛΑ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): -ΚΡΗΜΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ-ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ) είναι δεμένα με διάφορες-ΑΝΟΗΤΕΣ-δικαιολογίες.

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα βλέπω να λειτουργει η συσκευή AIS του. Λέτε να γίνει δρομολόγηση του Δ. Κυκλάδες όπως πέρισυ με το Σαμοθράκη?

----------


## MYTILENE

Φίλε Απόστολε απ'ότι θυμάμαι λειτουργει εδώ και καιρό το ΑΙS.Το πλοίο δε λειτουργει....:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## giorgos....

Πάντως κι εγώ σήμερα είδα το AIS να λειτουργεί για πρώτη φορα μετά απο καιρό..

----------


## noulos

Πού και πού το βλέπω να λειτουργεί για 1-2 μέρες και μετά χάνεται. Λες και παίζουν με τον πόνο μας! Κρίμα!

----------


## karystos

Με τον δικό τους πόνο παίζουνε διότι όπως είχε πει και ο σοφός Σόλων "Δει δε χρημάτων άνδρες Αθηναίοι". Κοινώς δεν υπάρχει σάλιο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε μου εχεις δικιο,αλλα μ'αυτα και με τ'αλλα εχουμε το ακμαιοτατο τεος Εξπρες Αθηνα να καθεται απραγο λογω Μανουση και το (of topic)  Εξπρες Απολλων να μιζεριαζει στην Ηγουμενιτσα...Δυο βαπορια που τοσο εχουμε αναγκη ειναι στο περιθωριο...

----------


## karystos

Δες το όμως κι αλλιώς. Πως άμα είχανε μείνει στην HSW τώρα θα είχανε γίνει και τα δυο καρφίτσες. Ενώ τώρα όλο και υπάρχει η ελπίδα να  ταξιδέψουν για κανένα δίμηνο, άντε τρίμηνο. Το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ θα ταξίδευε και περισσότερο αλλά είναι το άτιμο το γκαραζ.

----------


## giorgos....

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με όσα λέτε. Μακάρι να ταξίδευαν αυτά τα πλοία..
Όσο αφορά το *εξπρές λήμνος*, άνθρωπος ο οποίος ταξίδευε το βαπόρι ώς *εξπρές αθηνά* σε συζήτηση που είχαμε μου ανέφερε πως είναι σε πολύ κακή κατάσταση μηχανικά αλλα και το hull δέν πάει πίσω..
Ήταν κακοσυντηρημένο επι HSW και επόμενο είναι όλα αυτά κάποια στιγμή να βγούν....
Μακάρι να το δούμε ξανά να ταξιδευει..

----------


## Apostolos

Πάντως γυρνάει τρελά το εργαλείο...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3wJ7pOIR8c

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε βοηθάει λίγο και το βίντεο, μιας και φαίνεται καθαρά ότι τρέχει με λίιιιγη  :Smile:  ταχύτητα παραπάνω.

Πιθανολογώ από την μεταφορά του πρωτότυπου σε αρχείο για να μπορεί να ανέβει στο YOUTUBE.

----------


## Apostolos

Σε πληροφορώ ότι η ταχύτητα του ήταν η αυτή που φαίνετε...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Απόστολε αν και ασχολούμαι *επαγγελματικά* με την φωτογραφία και το βίντεο  :Wink: , το θεωρώ άσκοπο να επιμείνω.

Για να το λες εσύ, κάτι περισσότερο θα ξέρεις (???).  :Very Happy:

----------


## mandiam

Και αλλη μια του φανταστικου ΕΞΠΡΕΣΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ στο Καρλοβασι Σαμου...Ανεπαναλυπτο βαπορι...
DSC00517.JPG

----------


## Leo

Μια ωραία φωτογραφία πλοίου και τοπίου/λιμανιού, από αυτές που σπανία βλέπουμε... Ευχαριστούμε και θέλουμε κι΄άλλες από την Σάμο γενικότερα!!

----------


## Apostolos

Κι όμως αυτήν την στιγμή το πλοίο ταξιδέυει με 5 κόμβους εξω απο τον Πάτροκλο. Προορισμός: THES (Θεσ/νικη?)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Προορισμός: THES (Θεσ/νικη?)


Μάλλον ο Πειραιάς.... Το καραβάκι είναι σε πορεία για τον Σαρωνικό, κάποιος δεξαμενισμός ίσως, μιας και για πολύ καιρό τώρα ξεκουραζόταν ???

----------


## NAXOS

ΓΙΑ ΤΟ LEO ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΑΜΟ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *NAXOS* νομίζω ότι έχεις κάνει ένα μικρό λάθος.

Το πλοίο στη φώτο σου είναι το *EXPRESS OLYMPIA* και όχι το EXPRESS LIMNOS.

----------


## Apostolos

Να τα σκατζάρω thread?

----------


## Rocinante

Μια λεπτομερεια. Το πλοιο ερχεται Πειραια αλλα το παρελαβε απο το Λαυριο ρυμουλκο. Αυτο τι σημαινει οτι οι μηχανες γιοκ?

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δέν πλήρωσε πλήρωμα για να το επανδρώσει!

----------


## Rocinante

Τελικα πηγε Περαμα. Εκει παρεα με το Βενιζελο

----------


## Apostolos

Όντως εκεί είναι το καλό μου!

----------


## Haddock

Μακάρι να το δούμε σύντομα, έστω και με το σινιάλο της ΣΑΟΣ, όπως στην παρακάτω αεροφωτογραφία. Βέβαια, το προτιμώ με τα σινιάλα του Βεντούρη. Απολαύστε το βάπορα, από αεροφωτογραφία να μπαίνει με τις μπάντες στην Τήνο. Φίλε Rocinante, δεν μπορείς να πεις, σήμερα η ημέρα έχει πολλές εικόνες από την Τήνο... :-)

panagia_tinou.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε paroskayak σε ευχαριστω πολυ. Εχω φτιαχτει. Τωρα οσον αφορα τη συγκεκριμενη φωτο τετοιες εικονες δεν θα τις ξαναδουμε μιας και τωρα εκλεισε η πορτα...

----------


## Leo

Rocinante, μην το λες μην το λες... υπάρχουν κάθε μερα στη Τήνο οι φάσεις και οι φωτογρφίες. Αυτό που δνε υπάρχει είναι το ελικόπτερο... :Wink:

----------


## noulos

Αυτή είναι θετική ή αρνητική εξέλιξη; Ξέρει κανείς τον λόγο που έφυγε από το Λαύριο;

----------


## arne

The launce of the "Prins Philipe" at the Boel shipyard.

----------


## JASON12345

Is this brother of superferry 2

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Yes, she's the Sister-ship of Prince Laurent, today's Superferry II

----------


## arne

Yes, a sistership of the *"Prince Laurent"*
The *"Prins Philippe"* was the first of a new generation of multi-purpose vessels on the Ostend-Dover Line. Launched on 17 feb 1973. 1.240 pass and 243 cars & 13 fright ; Sistership *"Prince Laurent"* launched 6 feb 1974 only 189 cars but 24 fright. Later a third was built in 1975 *"Prinses* *Maria-Esmeralda"* 1.200 pass 300 cars & 37 lorries follow by 5 more bigger ships. 
The start of the new-generation of ships was the reason to sold all other ships to Creece. *Pr J Charlotte / Artevelde /K Fabiola / Koningin Elisabeth* _(Cyprus as "Abha" then "Najd II" broken up in Greece 1984)_ / *R Baudouin* and *Pss Astrid* in the period 1974-1983....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Wait, Arne, Prinses Maria-Esmeralda, Princesse Marie-Christine and my favourite Prins Albert, were not actually sister-ships of Philippe and Laurent! They were different, at least outside, and got very ugly in the 1980s conversion! I am sure you have travelled on all. Which was, in your opinion better?

The favourite ships of RTM for me, were the era of Car Ferry (1948), till Konningin Fabiola (1962). Of course, my best, is Roi Leopold III (1955)!!! Roi Baudouin, Prinses Paola and Pricesse Astrid, were beautiful, but I am more into classic lines!

----------


## arne

Yes, the PME was not a sister. 
First the Pss Astid and the Pss Paola was the best to work on. Even more i like the verry old one's from the 60's only passengers ships (verry fast 25 knp) 
I must say that the Prince Laurent have verry nice transferd in Greece. Especcialy the bow !!
The Prins Philippe and sister were verry ucly at first her in Belgium. 
Rgrds,
Arne

----------


## arne

I started to work in 1967 i did travell on all.
The "Roi Leopld III" was not so good in bad weather in Osten the ship have a nick name : "Rock and Roll"

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Were they plain inside, just for the crossing, or they were lets say, luxury? Ooops.. I happen to like the wrong ships then.... Bad things for Roi Leopold III!! Which one could go 25? Roi Baudouin???????

----------


## arne

The old "Prins Albert" built 1937 did 25.5 knp (i was on board on here in 1968)
The Prinses Paola did 24 knp. And all the others did 22 knp exept the R Baudoui and Pss Astrid 21 knp.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> The old "Prins Albert"...


You mean "Lucky Albert"??  :Wink:

----------


## arne

Yes, The old "Prins <Lucky> Albert" I was on the ship in 1968 as a 16 years old help-steward in the restaurant.
I did the last trip from the ship at the end of the season, from Folkestone to Ostend with Cdt Christiaens Norbert. We did it in 2h55 min normal the crossing from Dover to Ostend was 3h20min

----------


## arne

The 1 st class restaurant on the "Prins Albert"
all the Ostend ships were verry nice inside. Even the last one "Prins Filip" 1991; but now as "Norman spirit" it is a disaster.

----------


## arne

At the thread her in the forum on "Princesse Josephine Charlotte" "Koningen Fabiola" and others, you will find some photo's i have put there of some inside views.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Do I see Reine Astrid/ Roi Leopold III/ Koningin Elizabeth in the background????????? Is that you in the photo?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> At the thread her in the forum on "Princesse Josephine Charlotte" "Koningen Fabiola" and others, you will find some photo's i have put there of some inside views.


I have saved everything about these ships!! Many thanks!!

----------


## arne

Yes, indeed the other Ostend ships are in the back at Dover Marine. This photo was token at good friday (Easter 1968) i was there.

----------


## mandiam

ΕΞΠΡΕΣΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ....οταν ηταν σε πολυ μεγαλες μερες του επι HELLENIC SEAWAYS εδω φτανοντας στο Καρλοβασι Σαμου!!!

----------


## parianos

Στο Γαυριο Ανδρου....

EXPRESS ATHINA (3).jpg

EXPRESS ATHINA (4).jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Ρε συ παριανέ σόρρυ κιόλας αλλά μας έχεις τρελάνει τις τελευταίες μέρες!!! :Very Happy: Που τις βρίσκεις τόσο ωραίες φωτογραφίες?Πραγματικά όλες είναι προσεγμένες και διαλεγμένες μια προς μια!!!Σου βγάζω το καπέλο!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Ποια θα ηταν αραγε η τυχη αυτου του πλοιου αν τελικα τοτε δεν ειχε παει στη SAOS και το ειχε παρει ο Αγουδημος;

----------


## Leo

Αυτό θέλει συζήτηση? Σφαίρα 22.00 Πάρο Νάξο Ίο Θήρα πρίν πλακώσουν οι " ξένοι "... Δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί το έχουνε πετάξει σε μια άρκη και δνε το αξιοποιούν? Γιατί  το αδελφό Σουπερφέρυ βγαίνει, ενώ αυτό μπαίνει "μέσα" και σαπίζει στις ντάνες?:cry:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί το έχουνε πετάξει σε μια άρκη και δνε το αξιοποιούν? Γιατί το αδελφό Σουπερφέρυ βγαίνει, ενώ αυτό μπαίνει "μέσα" και σαπίζει στις ντάνες?:cry:


Η απάντηση ίσως βρίσκεται στο πιο κάτω απόσπασμα από συνέντευξη του κάπτεν του Θεολόγος Π. *κ. Μάκη Σκιαδά*, στο περιοδικό *ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ* ( τεύχος μαρτίου 2008 ).




> *ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ*
> Ερώτηση : Γιατί αυτός ο βαπόραρος έγινε γυρολόγος και δεν στέριωσε σε καμμία γραμμή ;
> 
> Απάντηση : Δεν είχε γκαράζ. Το χειμώνα πως θα ζήσει; Δεκαοκτώ δεκάμετρα φορτηγά έπαιρνε. Μπορούσαν βέβαια να το κόψουν και να το κάνουν σαν το Superferry. Αδελφά είναι.Κάποια στιγμή το σκεφτήκανε αλλά δεν συνέφερε. Σαν βαπόρι ήταν πολύ καλό. Και με καλό δρόμο......
> 
> .....Τώρα είναι δεμένο στο Λαύριο. Αμαρτία το βαπόρι αυτό.

----------


## dimitris

Οντος παιδια ειναι κριμα για το βαπορι αυτο να το βλεπεις να καθεται στο Λαυριο κι απο εδω κι απο 'κει εγω εκανα 2 ταξιδια στην τελευταια του χρονια ως "Εξπρες Αθηνα" ενα τον Αυγουστο κι ενα το Σεππτεμβριο απο Ναξο προς Πειραια και το χαρηκα παρα πολυ και δρομο ειχε το βαπορι και μεγαλους χωρους και καλοταξιδο στον καιρο και παιζαμε και πιανο στην πρωτη θεση χεχεχε ...τουλαχιστον το ειχε ... αραγε το αφησε ο Μανουσης η το βγαλανε. http://dimitrissphotos.videopic.net/c1483359.html

----------


## MYTILENE

Κάτι κινείται παιδιά!!!!07/07 ξεκινάει(??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) από Λαύριο -Σίγρι κλπ με βάση το openseas.Δε το πιστεύω και πολύ αλλά τέσπα.Μανούσης είναι αυτός :Mad:

----------


## scoufgian

> Κάτι κινείται παιδιά!!!!07/07 ξεκινάει(???) από Λαύριο -Σίγρι κλπ με βάση το openseas.Δε το πιστεύω και πολύ αλλά τέσπα.Μανούσης είναι αυτός


πιανει και μεστα?

----------


## MYTILENE

Χλωμό,δε βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο.Βασικά θα κάνει κάθε Δευτέρα Λαύριο-Σίγρι-Θεσ/νίκη,Τετάρτη-Κυριακή Μυτιλήνη-Λήμνο-Καβάλα και από 20/08 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Μυτιλήνη-Λήμνο-Θεσ/νίκη!!!Μην είμαστε και σίγουροι βέβαια,Μανούσης είναι αυτός :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Στην μργάλη του Βασιλειάδη το πλοίο από σήμερα.... Φορτώστεεε  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos....

Σήμερα στις 18:00 βγήκε απο του βασιλειάδη αλλά με ρυμουλκά.. 3 τον αριθμό..
με ότι αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει..

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στις 18.00 περίπου βγήκε από το λιμάνι αλλά τα 2 ρυμουλκά το πήραν απο τους ντόκους της Ε1 και το έβγαλαν από το λιμάνι. Στου Βασιλειάδη εκείνη την ώρα ήταν μέσα το ΣΑΟΣ ΙΙ. Το ανέβασαν στο σχετικό θέμα οι scoufgian και speedkiller.

exlimnos.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Ημόυν εκείνη την ώρα που προετοίμαζαν το πλοίο να το ρυμουλκήσουν αλλά ήμουν κουρασμένος και έφυγα...Τελείωσα εξετάση στις 3.15 και πήγα καπάκι στο κόκκινο...Έφυγα στις 5.15 περίπου αν θυμάμαι καλα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8374

----------


## scoufgian

κατι μου μυριζει ,οτι ,το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ,ερχεται στο λιμανι.........

----------


## Leo

Μέχρι αυτή την ώρα κάνει δοκμαστικά.

Η ώρα 14.45 μανουβράρει δίπλα στο Παναγία Αγιάσου (Ροδίτικα).
Δηλαδή *εδώ*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να πούμε ότι μετά από ένα χρόνο (και) απραξίας, το πλοίο ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια.

Το πρωί σήμερα βρισκόταν στη Λήμνο και αυτή τη στιγμή μπαίνει στον κόλπο της Καβάλας.

Καλά του ταξίδια, και ας ελπίσουμε ότι αυτή τη φορά θα το βλέπουμε για πολύ καιρό να ταξιδεύει.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

6.30 αναχωρησε απο καβαλα.σημερα γυρισα απο καβαλα αλλα δεν το προλαβα γιατι εγω εφυγα οδικως για αθηνα στις 4.κριμα ειχα κ την φωτογραφικη μαζι.

----------


## noulos

Ειδε κανείς με τι ταχύτητες πήγε;

----------


## Rocinante

Απο 15.5 εως 17.5

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Εξπρες Λήμνος λίγο έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 04/07/08.

expresslhmnos1.jpg

expresslhmnos2.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Αναχώρηση χθές για το *ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ* από Μυτιλήνη για Λήμνο-Καβάλα στις 18:00..................επιστροφή στη Μυτιλήνη ..................στις 20:00 λόγω βλάβης μάλλον και έκανε και κανα μισάωρο να δέσει.Φώτο σύντομα :Wink:

----------


## STRATHGOS

Τη δρομολογια θα κανει?

----------


## geokou72a

Σήμερα, 9/7 και ώρα  															18.00, κατά τον  															απόπλου του ΕΓ/ΟΓ  															ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ από  															Μυτιλήνη για  															Λήμνο-Καβάλα, με 55  															επιβάτες και 6 ΙΧ  															αυτοκίνητα,  															παρουσιάστηκε αύξηση  															θερμοκρασίας στην  															δεξιά κύρια μηχανή,  															με συνέπεια το πλοίο  															να καταπλεύσει εκ  															νέου στον λιμένα  															Μυτιλήνης για έλεγχο  															και αποκατάσταση  															τυχόν προβλήματος. 															
															Οι επιβάτες  															παραμένουν εντός του  															πλοίου όπου και θα  															φιλοξενηθούν με την  															παροχή κλίνης και  															φαγητού, ενώ οι  															επιβάτες που θα  															επιβιβάζονταν από  															Λήμνο για Καβάλα  															ειδοποιούνται για το  															δημιουργηθέν  															πρόβλημα.
															Με νεότερη επιστολή  															μας θα σας  															ενημερώσουμε για την  															εξέλιξη του θέματος  															καθώς και για την  															συνέχεια των  															δρομολογίων.


Aπο το site της εταιρειας.

----------


## 2nd mate

το ais το δειχνει τωρα νοτια της λεσβου με ταχυτητα 8,4 με προορισμο προς πειραια απ'οτι καταλαβα. Καπακι ή καπακια μηχανης ειπαν ως αιτια βλαβης.

----------


## stavros1970

γεια σας και απο μενα . υπαρχει πλοιο απο λαυριο για μυτιληνη και για σιγρι παρακαλω . ειναι το ''εξπρες λημνος'' της ΣΑΟΣ . οι τιμες ειναι....89.90 ευρω για ι.χ και 27.80 για deck , 46 για vip , και 50 για business class !

----------


## Stratosp

Και παλι προβλημα στο πλοιο το οποιο επεστρεψε στο Λαυριο.

http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2008...ss-lemnos.html

----------


## mandiam

Καθολου περιεργο..μαλλον αναμενομενο θα ελεγα κατα τη δικη μου αποψη!τη περιμενα τη βλαβη βεβαια στα περισσοτερα ζορια του περιπου αρχες αυγουστου,αλλα απο οτι φαινεται δεν αντεξε ουτε στα πρωτα δρομολογια.Μακαρι το βαπορι να ειχε καταληξει στην AGOUDIMOS LINES και οχι στα χερια του καπτα-αντιπαθεστατου κ.Μανουση!

----------


## MYTILENE

Φίλε sorry κίολας αλλά αυτό είναι επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό κα όχι roro.Εκτός αυτού έχει εγκριθεί στη γραμμή από το Φεβρουάριο,άσχετα αν ο MR ΑΡΠΑΧΤΗ-ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ το έβαλε προχθές.Για οποιαδήποτε απορία στη διαθεσή σου

----------


## stavros1970

> Φίλε sorry κίολας αλλά αυτό είναι επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό κα όχι roro.Εκτός αυτού έχει εγκριθεί στη γραμμή από το Φεβρουάριο,άσχετα αν ο MR ΑΡΠΑΧΤΗ-ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗΣ το έβαλε προχθές.Για οποιαδήποτε απορία στη διαθεσή σου


sorry δεν το προσεξα οτι το topic ειναι για RO-RO. τελος παντων , παντως νομιζω οτι ειναι μια καλη λυση το ''express limnos'' για αυτη την γραμμη ,δεδομενου οτι εξυπηρετει την δυτικη πλευρα του νησιου. οι τιμες καλες νομιζω...... βλεποντας την hsw με τιμη 120 ευρω το ιχ !!!. τωρα η απορια μου.....!  θα κανει οντως 7 ωρες οπως λεει,η, θα γυρναει καμια βδομαδα το αιγαιο !!!!

----------


## stavros1970

Βλάβη στο &#171;Λήμνος Εξπρές&#187;
Λίγο μετά την έναρξη των δρομολογίων του πλοίου &#171;Λήμνος Εξπρές&#187;, το πλοίο υπέστη βλάβη μια ώρα μετά την αναχώρησή του από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης για Λήμνο - Καβάλα, με αποτέλεσμα να επιστρέψει πίσω στη Μυτιλήνη και οι 50 περίπου επιβάτες του να ζήσουν μια μικρή οδύσσεια.

Α ! ΚΑΛΑ ΚΡΑΣΙΑ , ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ ΕΝΕΡΓΑ !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## karystos

Δοκιμαστικό ως την Κέα έκανε σήμερα το πλοίο. Με 16,5 ές 16,8 kn συντηρητικά. Κάποια στιγμή στον κατήφορο το πήγανε και 17,5! Τώρα γυρίζει για το Λαύριο.

----------


## marsant

> Κάποια στιγμή στον κατήφορο το πήγανε και 17,5!


 
Χα χα καλο :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## kastro

Το παναγία τήνου2 δεν είναι το σημερινό εξπρές λήμνος της Σάος(πρώην εξπρές αθηνά).

----------


## marsant

> Το παναγία τήνου2 δεν είναι το σημερινό εξπρές λήμνος της Σάος(πρώην εξπρές αθηνά).


 
Σωστος αυτο ειναι.

----------


## Νaval22

Η ναυαρχίδα της σαος στη μυτιλήνη
100_6058.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Θυμάμαι μικρός είχα ένα προσπέκτους του ως Παναγία Τήνου 2 και οι φωτογραφίες έδειχναν οτι το εσωτερικό του ήταν πάρα πολύ πολυτελές για την εποχή του...επιπέδου Μυτιλήνη..


Φίλε Δημήτρη θυμάσαι πολύ σωστά και μου δίνεις την καλύτερη πάσα για να ανεβάσω το εσωτερικό του πλοίου μέσα απο αυτό το έντυπο της v.s.l.,πριν 14 χρόνια...!!!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες σε σένα!!!

----------


## vinman

Στον φίλο dimitris λοιπόν και σε όσους το αγάπησαν ώς Παναγία Τήνου 2....1994...v.s.l.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13101

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13102

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13103

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13104

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13106

----------


## vinman

..και μερικές ακόμα...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13107

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13108

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13109

----------


## marsant

Του πηγαιναν πολυ τα χρωματα του Βεντουρη..

----------


## dimitris

Καποιες φωτογραφιες απο την τελευταια του χρονια σαν Express Athina στην Hellenic SeaWays.
Eν Πλω προς Πειραια Αυγουστος του 2006 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13112
Μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της Ναξου απο Σαμο-Ικαρια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13113
και το πιανο στην διακεκριμενη θεση
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13114

----------


## kastro

Λίγες ημέρες πριν βαφτεί στα χρώματα της Σάος.

----------


## dimitris

Δεν χρειαστηκε και πολυ χρωμα :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

όντως του πήγαιναν πολύ τα χρώματα της *VENTOURIS SEA LINES*
σάρωση0020.jpg
απο καρτ ποστάλ..

----------


## dimitris!

Αει γειά σου , αυτό το έντυπο είχα μικρός και είχα πάθει πλάκα μαζί του.Τι Καραβάρα...Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Καποιες φωτογραφιες απο την τελευταια του χρονια σαν Express Athina στην Hellenic SeaWays.
> Eν Πλω προς Πειραια Αυγουστος του 2006 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13112
> Μπαινοντας στο λιμανι της Ναξου απο Σαμο-Ικαρια
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13113
> και το πιανο στην διακεκριμενη θεση
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13114


Φιλε Δημητρη σε υπερευχαριστω για τις πανεμορφες εικονες που μου ξυπναν αναμνησεις.Το καλοκαιρι του 2006 ειχα παει και ειχα επιστρεψει απο το ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ νησι του Ικαρου (μετα την Κεφαλλονια ειναι η δευτερη αδυναμια μου) με το βαπορι,ενα εξαιρετικο βαπορι με παρα πολλους εσωτερικους και εξωτερικους χωρους και με ενα πλωριο μπαλκονι χαρμα.Μπορω να πω οτι ηταν σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση,και ταξιδευε με 19.5 κομβους, τουλαχιστον τοσα πηγαινε οταν εγω ανεβηκα στην γεφυρα.Μιας που ειπα γεφυρα ο τοτε καπετανιος του ηταν ο 'τεραστιος' Γερασιμος Σκιαδας.Τελος μπορει να στεναχωρησω καποιους (Πολυκα μην μου θυμωσεις) αλλα θεωρω το Εξπρες Αθηνα πιο ομορφο απο το Superferry.Ειναι πιο βαπορι στις γραμμες του κυριως λογω της διαφορας στον καθρεπτη αλλα και στις υπεκατασκευες...

----------


## eliasaslan

Μην το ακούσει ο Leo, κάηκες  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Mad:

----------


## dimitris

Captain_Nionios δεν κανει τιποτα ειναι χαρα μου ν'ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες που μου αρεσουν & αρεσουν και στα μελη του nautilia.gr.
Ποιο πανω το εχω αναφερει παλι, εκεινη την χρονια (2006) εκανα 2 επιστροφες απο Ναξο προς Πειραια, Αυγουστο και Σεμπτεβρη αντιστοιχα, αν και δηλωνω "bluestarakias" τα τελευταια χρονια, δεν ξερω γιατι αυτα τα δυο ταξιδια τα ευχαριστηθηκα παρα μα παρα πολυ!!! το μονο μειονεκτημα που εχει σαν βαπορι ειναι το μικροτερο γκαραζ του σε σχεση με το SF II λογο της διαφορετικης τους μετασκευης. Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια και παρε μια ακομα φωτογραφια απο εκεινα τα ταξιδια! :Wink: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13257

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Κατόπιν της σχετικής υπόδειξης του Leo, γυρίζουμε στο "Εξπρές Αθηνά", ως αδελφάκι του "Superferry II". Για πολλούς είναι πιο όμορφη από το αδελφάκι της, μιας και η μετασκευή της δεν είναι τόσο εκτεταμένη.
Για όλους, όμως, είναι πιο ταλαιπωρημένη, πιο κακομαθημένη (κατά καιρούς) και παραμελημένη εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.
Ξεκίνησε με δόξες, λούσα και τιμές, αλλά προσγειώθηκε γρήγορα στη σκληρή πραγματικότητα που τις επιφύλαξαν κάποιοι από τους κατά καιρό πλοιοκτήτες της. 
Πάντως, φίλε Captain Nionio και για μένα προσωπικά είναι η πιο όμορφη από τα δύο αδελφάκια.

Σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στους Captain Nionio, dimitris, giorgos, Νίκο, Leo (σεβόμενος τις διαφορετικές προτιμήσεις του) και navigation. 

Ταξιδεύοντας.jpg

----------


## plori

Φοβάμαι παιδιά οτι και αυτό το πλοίο θα έχει την τύχη του Μήλος δεν ξέρω τι να πω μετά απο την απόκτηση των δυο πλοίων βλέπεις μια άσχημη εικόνα στα πλοία σε εμφάνιση και επίσης δεν έχουν και "δουλειά" με αποτέλεσμα τα πλοία να καταλήγουν σε άδοξες μέρες και καταστάσης όπως έγινε με το Μήλος και απο οτι βλέπω και το Λήμνος για εκεί πάει .
Υ.Γ:Το επξπρές Λήμνος είναι συμπτωματικό; :Confused:

----------


## dimitris

Roi Baudoin ευχαριστω για την πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια με τα χρωματα της AGAPITOS EXPRESS FERRIES οπου επισης ειχα κανει ενα ταξιδι και τοτε απο Πειραια-Ναξο αλλα ολη την διαρκεια κοιμομουν :Very Happy: 
foygaro.jpg

----------


## dimitris

Και δυο οπως θα της ηθελα να της ειχα σε καποιο σημειο του σπιτιου σε καδρο μεσα σε μεγαλη διασταση :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
πειραγμενες με το photoshop :Razz: 
test12.jpg
testpastel.jpg

----------


## karystos

Μια Κυριακή του 1999, ρεμέτζο στο Γαύριο, η σημαία μεσίστια για το χαμό του Νίκου Τάτση, του καλού άνθρωπου και φίλου, τροφοδότη του πλοίου.

σάρωση0010.jpg

Και δύο φωτογραφίες από ένα κροσάρισμα σε εποχές δόξας έξω από τα Γαυριονήσια

σάρωση0011.jpg

σάρωση0012.jpg

----------


## karystos

Οι φωτογραφίες είναι τραβηγμένες από το αδελφό. Πλοίαρχος του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ ο καπτα Γιώργος Περουλάκης.

----------


## karystos

Συγνώμη αλλά ξεχνάω. Στο ρεμέτζο, στην πρύμη ο καπτα Νίκος Πανουργιάς, ύπαρχος τότε, σήμερα πλοίαρχος στο ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Να είσαι καλά φίλε dimitris για τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες (πραγματικές και "πειραγμένες") που δείχνουν την αγάπη σου για το βαπόρι.
Φίλε Karystos ανεβάσαμε σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα τις φωτογραφίες.
Φίλε plori η σύμπτωση είναι μεγάλη με το αγαπημένο μας "Μήλος".
Απλά, τώρα δεν υπάρχει το όριο ηλικίας που υπήρχε τότε.
Το βαπόρι αυτό μπορεί και να τη γλυτώσει, αν υπάρχει η διάθεση να συντηρηθεί σωστά και να προσαρμοστεί στις απαιτήσεις της συνθήκης της Στοκχόλμης (όποτε αυτό χρειαστεί).
Αλλά για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει, μάλλον, να αλλάξει εταιρεία...

Τώρα φίλοι μου πάμε πίσω στη Σίφνο στο τελευταίο πέρασμα του πλοίου από τη Σίφνο τον Οκτώβριο του 2006. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ναυλωμένο από τον Ευαγ. Βεντούρη, αλλά αυτό θα μας το πει καλύτερα ο φίλος plori.
Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές έχουν τραβηχτεί από την αδελφή μου, την Μαρία Λ, και πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ καλές.
Αυτό που θα πρέπει να τονίσουμε είναι ότι η Hellenic Seaways δεν δείχνει εδώ και πολύ καιρό ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για συμβατικά πλοία κάποιας ηλικίας. Πλοία, όπως το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" και το "Πηνελόπη Α" θα είχαν φύγει προ πολλού για την Ινδία ή την Τουρκία. Και, όμως, τα δύο πλοία συνεχίζουν να ταξιδεύουν και ιδιαίτερα το "¶γιος Γεώργιος¨ φέτος τα πήγε πολύ καλά.
Μακάρι, λοιπόν, το πλοίο να καταλήξει σε μια εταιρεία που να θελήσει να το κρατήσει για καιρό.

Για όλους τους καλούς μας φίλους.
Με μια ιδιαίτερη αναφορά στους dimitris, Karystos, plori, Laege, Leo, polyka, rocinante, Vortigern, giorgos, Captain Nionios, eliasaslan, grangelo, iletal 1 και marsant.

Στη Σίφνο στις 19 Οκτωβρίου 2006 (φωτογράφος: *Μαρία Λ.)*

Το Εξπρές Αθηνά στη Σίφνο.jpg

Το Εξπρές Αθηνά στη Σίφνο ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Aλλαγή ρότας λοιπόν.Παραθέτω μία φωτό του Εxpress Athina*
*      (χωρίς σινιάλα)  κατά την έξοδο του από τη Τήνο*.

*Copyright:Leandros*

1 (27).jpg

----------


## dimitris

Roi Baudoin Ευχαριστω και παλι! 
Σαλονι διακεκριμενης θεσης! ειχα ανεβασει μονο το πιανο :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13530

----------


## polykas

*Kαι μία φωτό εν μέσω θύελλας(με σινιάλα*) *για τους fun του καραβιού*... :Very Happy: 


p (50) αντίγραφο.jpg

----------


## dimitris

φιλε polykas η προηγουμενη σου φωτογραφια που ειναι χωρις σινιαλα
μπορει να μην ειχε θυελλα αλλα δημιουργησε η δρομολογηση του τοτε θυελλα :Very Happy:  φοβερες παιδια ολες οι φωτογραφιες που ανεβαζεται ειστε φοβεροι!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αγαπητοι φιλοι μια κουβεντα εγινε για το βαπορι πριν δυο-ρεις μερες και ξαφνικα εγινε ο χαμος.Roi Baudoin,Polyka,Karystos και dimitri σας υπερευχαριστω για τις φωτογραφιες αλλα κυριως για τη διαθεση σας.Το Αθηνα ειναι ενα εξαιρετικο βαπορι και μακαρι να μεινει κοντα μας υγιες...

----------


## polykas

*Η φωτό αφιερώνεται στον φίλο paroskayak....*

*To πλοίο αναχωρεί για Σύρο --Πειραιά.Ωραία χρόνια τότε.....*


*2 (456).jpg*

----------


## plori

> Να είσαι καλά φίλε dimitris για τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες (πραγματικές και "πειραγμένες") που δείχνουν την αγάπη σου για το βαπόρι.
> Φίλε Karystos ανεβάσαμε σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα τις φωτογραφίες.
> Φίλε plori η σύμπτωση είναι μεγάλη με το αγαπημένο μας "Μήλος".
> Απλά, τώρα δεν υπάρχει το όριο ηλικίας που υπήρχε τότε.
> Το βαπόρι αυτό μπορεί και να τη γλυτώσει, αν υπάρχει η διάθεση να συντηρηθεί σωστά και να προσαρμοστεί στις απαιτήσεις της συνθήκης της Στοκχόλμης (όποτε αυτό χρειαστεί).
> Αλλά για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει, μάλλον, να αλλάξει εταιρεία...
> 
> Τώρα φίλοι μου πάμε πίσω στη Σίφνο στο τελευταίο πέρασμα του πλοίου από τη Σίφνο τον Οκτώβριο του 2006. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ναυλωμένο από τον Ευαγ. Βεντούρη, αλλά αυτό θα μας το πει καλύτερα ο φίλος plori.
> Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές έχουν τραβηχτεί από την αδελφή μου, την Μαρία Λ, και πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ καλές.
> ...


Εάν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου τότε μάλλον είχε αντιμετωπίσει επανηλλημένα μηχανικά προβλήματα το ¶γιος Γεώργιος και με την ευκαιρία αυτή έκανε και την ετήσια του .Τώρα έαν ήταν ναυλωμένο απο τον Βεντούρη ή δρομολογήθηκε από την ισιοκτήτρια εταιρεία δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## capten4

ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ AΠO EMENA ΤΟ 2003...  Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ,ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ, ΜΑΚΡΑΝ Η ΩΡΕΟΤΕΡΗ ΤΩΝ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΙΤΙΚΩΝ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΩΝ....

----------


## capten4

ΑΛΛΕΣ 2 ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2002......ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΕΔΩ, ΟΤΙ Η "ΑΘΗΝΟΥΛΑ" ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ - ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΠΑΡΙ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Π.-ΤΟ ΤΑΧΥΤΕΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ.ΤΡΕΙΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΑ "ΕΙΧΕ ΡΙΞΕΙ" ΣΤΟ ΑΔΕΛΦΑΚΙ ΤΗΣ , ΚΑΙ , ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2003 ΕΙΧΕ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΟ ΙΘΑΚΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΑΝΤΖΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΕΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΦΕΥΓΑΝ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ (ΤΟ ΑΘΗΝΑ 0750-ΙΘΑΚΙ 0805)ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΝΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΔΡΟ ΤΣΙΜΠΑΓΕ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΤΑ 21,4....

----------


## heraklion

Θυμάται κάποιος τι δρομολόγια έκανε τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1998 και τι ωρα αναχορούσε και γύριζε στην Ραφήνα;

----------


## capten4

ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΣΥΡΟΤΗΝΟΜΥΚΟΝΙΑ , Η ΠΑΡΟΝΑΞΙΑ, ΡΑΓΗΝΑ ΠΗΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ 18 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 1999

----------


## capten4

SORRY , ΡΑΦΗΝΑ

----------


## capten4

ΠΑΡΑΜΟΝΗ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΩΝ 1999, ΜΑΖΙ ΤΑ ΑΔΕΛΦΑΚΙΑ....ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΚΗ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΦΩΤΟ....ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Την ποια;Την κακη ποιοτητα;Εγω βλεπω μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια.Σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ.

----------


## Leo

Συμφωνώ με την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία του capten4 και θα ήθελα να κάνω τώρα μια κοντρίτσα με τον φίλο Captain_Nionios, περί της ομορφότερης αδελφής μια και όντως όπως κάποιος σε προηγούμενο πόστ εσχολίασεν... :Wink: 

Χα χα ... μπορεί να συμπαθώ περισσότερο την μπλέ κυρία της φωτογραφίας αλλά αγαπώ όλα τα πλοία (το έχω πεί επανηλειμένα εδώ) και άρα και την άσπρη αδελφή...  Αποκλείεται να κακοκαρδίσω τον Captain_Nionios " δι ασήμαντον αφορμήν "  :Very Happy: .

----------


## karystos

Στο site του ο ANT1 αναφέρει τρίτη είδηση "Ταλαιπωρία για τους 319 επιβάτες το black out των μηχανών του". Το ais το δείχνει να ταξιδέυει κανονικά από Θεσσαλονικη για Μυτιλήνη. Ξέρει κανεις τίποτα;

----------


## stelios_ag

Δες σε αυτό το link 

http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=7159

----------


## Haddock

Polykas, έψαχνα, έψαχνα για να ανταποδώσω τα πυρά σου, οπότε βρήκα πυρομαχικά και για να σε ευχαριστήσω για τους δικούς σου όλμους, πάρε μια αεροπορική στη Μύκονο... ;-)



Πηγή:webshots

----------


## polykas

Καταπληκτική  αεροφωτογραφία.Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

----------


## giorgos....

*το παναγία τήνου 2 στον πειραιά στις 27-1-1995
απο το βιβλίο MORE GREEK FERRIES....
*παναγία τήνου 2.jpg

----------


## giorgosss

φίλε giorgos μπορείς να δώσεις κάποιες λεπτομέρεις (εκδοτικός οίκος, συγγραφέας κλπ) σχετικά με το βιβλίο που αναφέρεις ή για κάποια παρόμοια??Ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ να αγοράσω ένα...

----------


## dimitris!

Αγαπητέ Λεο δε θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω αλλά νομιζω πως με αυτή τη φορεσιά είναι πιο όμορφο απο το αδερφάκι του...:lol:

----------


## Leo

Γούστα ειναι αυτά dimitris! όλες οι γνώμες σεβαστές..  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris!

Εχεις δίκιο  ξέχασα να πω οτι είναι προσωπική μου γνώμη.Το Superferry 2 πάντως ήταν και είναι πιο "τυχερό " πλοίο απο πολλές απόψεις..Πάντως και τα 2 είναι πανέμορφα και ελπίζω να τα βλέπουμε για κάμποσα χρόνια ακόμα στα νερά μας...

----------


## giorgos....

μακάρι να τα βλέπουμε και να ταξιδεύουμε για χρόνια ακόμα παίδες..
για το εξπρές λήμνος φοβάμαι μόνο γιατι έχει μπλέξει....

----------


## gtogias

> φίλε giorgos μπορείς να δώσεις κάποιες λεπτομέρεις (εκδοτικός οίκος, συγγραφέας κλπ) σχετικά με το βιβλίο που αναφέρεις ή για κάποια παρόμοια??Ενδιαφέρομαι πολύ να αγοράσω ένα...


Καλησπέρα

Τα δύο βιβλία των Katerina και Stanley Sturmey είναι:

Greek Sea Bridges
ISBN-10: 9607404017 

του 1993 εκδόσεις Φωτοχώρος

και

More Greek Ferries
ISBN-10: 9608567807 

του 1995 εκδόσεις Kappa Sigma Activities

Και τα δύο δυστυχώς εξαντλημένα.

----------


## giorgosss

Α κρίμα.. :Sad: 
Πάντως σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε για τον κόπο σου

----------


## giorgos....

με πρόλαβε ο φίλος gtogias. μπορείς όμως να πάρεις το βιβλίο "FIVE DAYS IN GREECE" των miles cowsill & john hendy που είναι μία περιήγηση του καθενός τους για 5 μέρες στην ελλάδα. έχει όμως πολύ υλικό όχι μόνο φωτογραφικό..
* ή*

το βιβλίο  "NEWHAVEN~DIEPPE" the car ferry era  των ίδιων συγγραφέων το οποίο περιέχει όλα τα βελγάκια που πέρασαν απο τα νερά μας.

επίσης άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο που και αυτό έχει πολλά απο τα δικά μας είναι το "FOLKESTONE-BOULOGNE 1843-1991" του john hendy

υπάρχει και το "FERRIES OF THE CHANNEL ISLANDS  past & present" του miles cowsil

πολύ ωραίο είναι και το "IN WATERS NEW" που περιέχει αγγλικά πλοία που υπηρέτησαν στην νότια ευρώπη. συγγραφέας είναι ο richard seville.

και υπάρχει και το *stena ro-ro* που είναι μία λίστα με όλα τα γνωστα πλοία του κόσμου απο επιβατηγά, κρουαζιερόπλοια κτλ με δυνατότητες αναζήτησης απο το τρέχων όνομα του πλοίου, το προηγούμενο όνομα, την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία κτλ.. το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι οτι το βιβλίο παραθέτει μόνο τεχνικά στοιχεία για τα πλοία και όχι φωτογαφίες. υπάρχει η κανονική έκδοση και η αντίστοιχη τσέπης..

_θα σου στείλω ένα πμ για το πού μπορείς να τα προμηθευτείς.. (μή θεωρηθεί οτι κάνω και διαφήμηση)_

----------


## scoufgian

συνεχιζει να ξεκουραζεται το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ στο Λαυριο...........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15672

----------


## esperos

Η  γέφυρα  του,  κατά  τον  πρωινό  απόπλου  από  Ραφήνα  πριν  κάποια  χρόνια,  πριν  φυσικά  πέσει  στα  σημερινά  χέρια.


GEFYRA.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε λίγα χρόνια πριν, για να δούμε τα δύο αδελφάκια μαζί στη Ραφήνα.
"Εξπρές Αθηνά" και "Superferry II".
Η φωτογραφία είναι σημαντική, καθώς αποδεικνύει (για αντικειμενικούς κριτές και μόνο) ποιο από τα δυο πλοία είναι πιο όμορφο.
Και αυτό, μάλλον, είναι αυτό με τη μικρότερης έκτασης μετασκευή. Συνάμα, όμως, και το πιο άτυχο και πιο ταλαιπωρημένο.

Τα δύο αδελφάκια μαζί.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

''''Το αφεντικό μου με ετοιμάζει και όπως μου είπαν σε λίγες μέρες θα είμαι έτοιμο να αντικαταστήσω το Παναγία Τήνου.Μου είπαν ότι είναι δύσκολο γιατί το όνομα είναι βαρύ(πολύ βαρύ).Θα προσπαθήσω ρε παιδια'''''

Λίγες μέρες πριν ξεκινήσει τη καριέρα του στην Ελλάδα μας.

----------


## dimitris

> Η φωτογραφία είναι σημαντική, καθώς αποδεικνύει (για αντικειμενικούς κριτές και μόνο) ποιο από τα δυο πλοία είναι πιο όμορφο.


φιλε Roi Baudoin ετσι οπως το λες ειναι για αντικειμενικους κριτες και μονο γι'αυτο το λογο λεω να φωναξουμε τον Leo να μας πει... :Very Happy: (γι αυτο το διδυμο να μας πει εννοω)
σε ευχαριστουμε και σενα για το πολυ καλο αρχειο σου αλλα και τον ΑΡΗ με αυτα που ανεβαζει θελει να μας στειλει :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

"Η ιστορία αυτή μου δίδαξε ότι δεν πρέπει ποτέ να βιάζομαι. Δεν ήμουν έτοιμη, με έριξαν στα βαθιά και δεν έβγαλα και το καλύτερο όνομα από την αρχή. Βέβαια, με τέτοιο προκάτοχο και την εταιρεία μου στα κάτω της και πάλι καλά τα κατάφερα."  
Φίλε ΑΡΗ, η φωτογραφία είναι έξοχη.
Ασπρόμαυρη φωτογραφία ή ασπρόμαυρο slide;

Φίλε Δημήτρη, το απρόμαυρο τα αποκαλύπτει όλα.
Φίλε Leo στο ασπρόμαυρο, η ακριβή Τζούλια (όπως την αποκαλούσε, εύστοχα,  κάποιος στον "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ) είναι πραγματικά ακαταμάχητη 
Σαν ένα πολύ μικρό ευχαριστώ, πάμε στο ταπεινό "Σάος" για τη συνέχεια.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτη ειναι η πρωτη αποπειρα μου να σαρωσω φωτογραφια απο το scaner, δεν με ικανοποιησε αλλα την ανεβαζω.Εδω βρισκομαι στο πλωριο μπαλκονι του Εξπρες Αθηνα τον Ιουλιο του 2006 κατεβαινοντας για Παρο.Ο καιρος ειναι ενα πολυ γεματο οκταρι γρεος και περιμενω μεχρι να χτυπησει καποιο μεγαλο κυμα στην πλωρη και να σηκωθει αυτο το τεραστιο συννεφο νερου.Τα καταφερα μονο που εκανα εαυτον και μηχανη λουτσα.Χαλαλι δεν πειραζει γιατι λιγες φορες εχεις τη δυνατοτητα τα βγαλεις τετοια φωτογραφια.Αφιερωμενη σε ολους σας αλλα λιγο παραπανω στους Roi Baudoin, vinman και paroskayak.

Express_Athina_Plwri_Kyma_Ioulios_2006.jpg

----------


## Haddock

cpt Νιονιο, μοναδική φωτογραφία που αποτυπωνει τη μαγεία μιας ανεπανάληπτης στιγμής. Στο ίδιο μπαλκονάκι το φθινόπωρο του 2006 είχα λουστεί στο μπουγάζι του Ικάριου, έξω από τη μπούκα των Καταπόλων. Ο Καπτα Μάκης ο Σκιαδάς είχε ρίξει γέλιο με τα χάλια μου (πάλι καλά που είχα μια αλλαξιά ρούχα).

----------


## vinman

Διονύση μας χαρίζεις μία απείρου κάλους πανέμορφη βαπορίσια φωτογραφία!!
Και τι δεν θα έδινα να ήμουν και εγώ εκεί!!
Ενα ευχαριστώ δεν φτάνει πιστεύω...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδες δεν κανει τιποτα. Ειχα τη διαθεση να φαω ολο αυτο το τεραστιο μπουγελο μονο και μονο για να απολαυσω απο οσο πιο κοντα γινεται τη μαχη του βαποριου με τη θαλασσα. Ρισκαρα και λιγο να χαλασει η μηχανη (ετσι και αλλιως φτηνη αναλογικη ηταν) αλλα ευτυχως τελος καλο ολα καλα. Νομιζω οτι αναλογη στιγμη εχετε ζησει ολοι σας, οποτε ηθελα να σας τη θυμησω. Δεν κανει τιποτα. :Wink:

----------


## eliasaslan

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία, σε ευχαριστώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου captain Nionio, εξαιρετική εμεπιρία, όντως! που να τη φας με 32 κόμβους....... όπως εγώ μία μέρα.. μου χάλασε βέβαια η φωτογραφική, αλλά οι αναμνήσεις μένουν...

----------


## vinman

Απο το μισοκαμμένο μου σκάνερ που λέει ο φίλος μας ο dimitris,μία εκπληκτική φωτογραφία ως Εξπρές Αθηνά,αναχωρώντας απο το λιμάνι του Πόρου στην Κεφαλλονιά,τότε που είχε περάσει για λίγες μέρες απο τη γραμμή!!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον Captain Nionio,στον Rocinante που σκέφτεται το κρεβάτι του, και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους του Ναυτιλία!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19268

(Κ.Σιμωτάς - κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Rocinante

Ευχαριστουμε Μανωλη καθε φωτο που ανεβαζεις ευκαιρια για κουβεντα.
Το σχολιο μου.
Εκπληκτικη φωτογραφια αλλα Βλεπω οτι τα αδελφια Φιλιππος και Λαυρεντης γενικα τους αρεσει το καπνισμα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μανωλη σε υπερευχαριστω. Ο ερχομος του Εξπρες Αθηνα και την επομενη χρονια του Εξπρες Σαντορινη, εστω και για λιγες μερες, θυμισε σε ολους μας τις παλιες καλες στιγμες με τις γαλλιδες αδερφες να ομορφαινουν τη γραμμη. Να εισαι καλα.

----------


## manolis m.

Poli omorfi fwtografia..mazuoume edw spnio arxeiako yliko..Mpravo Vinman!

----------


## Appia_1978

Φωτογραφία του 2006. 
Express Athina_2006.jpg

----------


## sylver23

καποιος επινε καφε στο λιονταρι....
πολυ ωραια φωτο

----------


## Appia_1978

Ναι, για πρώτη και δυστυχώς έως τώρα, τελευταία φορά ...

----------


## geokou72a

Που βρισκεται τωρα;

----------


## MYTILENE

Χαλαρώνει στο Λαύριο :Wink:

----------


## geokou72a

Tα περισσοτερα πλοια του Μανουση χαλωρουν :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

......και θα χαλαρώνουν για πολύ ακόμη!!!! :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## laz94

> Φωτογραφία του 2006.
> 
> 
> Express Athina_2006.jpg


 
Καταπληκτική φώτο! 
Και τι δεν θα έδινα να ήμουν στην θέση σου εκείνη την στιγμή φίλε μου! :Wink: 
Επίσης και τι δεν θα έδινα να το ξαναέβλεπα στην Hellenic Seaways στην γραμμή της Παροναξίας ή Δυτικών Κυκλάδων!:cry:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Το καραβακι το ξεχασαμε εντελως και στη galery ουτε μια φωτογραφια του για ανοιξτε το αρχειο σας... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα το πρωι
EXPRESS LIMNOS [4].JPG

----------


## dimitris

> Σημερα το πρωι
> EXPRESS LIMNOS [4].JPG


Ωραιος ο φιλος Nautikos II κριμα το καραβακι... :Sad:

----------


## trjim2k5

Στο λιμάνι της Τήνου ένα καλοκαιρινό απόγευμα του 2005...

----------


## sylver23

εκπληκτικη φωτο...βλεπω σημερα ανεβασες πολλες και καλες φωτο.

----------


## scoufgian

> Στο λιμάνι της Τήνου ένα καλοκαιρινό απόγευμα του 2005...


πολλα μπραβο για την εκπληκτικη σου φωτογραφια

----------


## trjim2k5

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, οτι μπορώ κάνω κι εγώ για να προσφέρω κάτι στην όμορφη παρέα σας!

Και μια σημείωση προς τους Moderators: Μήπως μπορείτε να βάλετε στον τίτλο και το όνομα Express Αθηνά , ώστε να είναι πιο εύκολα αναγνωρίσιμο? Εγω πχ δεν το βρήκα εύκολα, καθώς δεν ήξερα ότι το αγόρασε η ΣΑΟΣ (:shock :Smile:  και το μετονόμασε σε Express Limnos....

----------


## Speedkiller

> Στο λιμάνι της Τήνου ένα καλοκαιρινό απόγευμα του 2005...


Τώρα την είδα...Φοβερή φίλε μου!!!Εκπληκτική!!!Μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## Leo

> Στο λιμάνι της Τήνου ένα καλοκαιρινό απόγευμα του 2005...


Αγαπητέ trjim2k5, επειδή τα ωραία πρέπει αν φαίνοτναι επειδή είανι άπαιχτηη φωτό σου και είναι και στην Τήνο, σε παραπέμπω *εδώ* με την ελπίδα να την δούμε σύντομα. Μην πείς όχι γιατί μ' έχεις κάνει χάλια με τις καπνιές του Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ  :Very Happy: ... και δεν ξέρω πως θα το ξεπεράσω :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φιλε trjim2k5 *RESPECT*.

----------


## trjim2k5

> Αγαπητέ trjim2k5, επειδή τα ωραία πρέπει αν φαίνοτναι επειδή είανι άπαιχτηη φωτό σου και είναι και στην Τήνο, σε παραπέμπω *εδώ* με την ελπίδα να την δούμε σύντομα. Μην πείς όχι γιατί μ' έχεις κάνει χάλια με τις καπνιές του Σουπερφέρυ ΙΙ ... και δεν ξέρω πως θα το ξεπεράσω.


 
Leo, ακολούθησα τη συμβουλή σου και έβαλα την εικόνα εδώ http://www.nautilia.gr/images/conten...3332122008.JPG σε πλήρη ανάλυση (5MP).

Όσο για τις καπνιές του Superferry II...κι εγω σουπερφερικός είμαι! Αλλά η αυτογνωσία είναι μεγάλο αγαθό!  :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τα καλά σας λόγια!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια φωτογραφία από τη Σύρα του 1999.
Το "Εξπρές Αθηνά" καμαρωτό-καμαρωτό.
Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ".
Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον φίλο μας, τον Νίκο V, που σήμετρα γιορτάζει. 

Από τη Σύρα με αγάπη.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Μια φωτογραφία από τη Σύρα του 1999.
> Το "Εξπρές Αθηνά" καμαρωτό-καμαρωτό.
> Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ".
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον φίλο μας, τον Νίκο V, που σήμετρα γιορτάζει. 
> 
> Από τη Σύρα με αγάπη.jpg


 
Εξαιρετική φώτο!
Μπράβο Roi!

----------


## Nautikos II

Πολυ ωραια, σα να βλεπουμε το Super Ferry II

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Πάντως, εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι η "Αθηνά" είναι πιο όμορφη από το απείρως , βέβαια, πιο πετυχημένο αδελφάκι της.
Χωρίς αυτό να αλλάζει σε τίποτα ότι η "Αθηνά" παραμένει παροπλισμένη και σκοτεινή στο Λαύριο.

Η φωτογραφία είναι από slide, από αυτά που παρουσιάστηκαν στο _"'Ενα ταξίδι στο χθες"._ 
Η επίπονη διαδικασία του σκαναρίσματος συνεχίζεται.
Τα αποτελέσματα θα τα δείτε σύντομα.

----------


## papaioa_george

Φέτος θα ταξιδέψει από Ραφήνα ή από το Λαύριο;

----------


## captain 83

Ούτε η ΣΑΟΣ δεν ξερει. Άντε να κάνει καμμια αρπαχτή κατά το καλοκαίρι και μετά ξανά χειμερία νάρκη. Που κατάντησε ο βάπορας......να κάνει αρπαχτές.....

----------


## apollo_express

Κρίμα τέτοιο καράβι να μην ταξιδεύει και να υπάρχουν νησιά που δεν έχουν ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση.

----------


## moutsokwstas

αυτο το πλοιο θα μπορουσε να δουλεψει β.ελλαδα (θεσσαλονικη-λημνο, καβαλα-λημνο) κι οχι μονο, αλλα...οι λημνιοι διαμαρτυρονται αρκετα χρονια οτι δεν εχουν καραβι, γιατι δεν κινηθηκαν να αγορασουν αυτο το πλοιο? μη μου πουν οτι δεν εχουν τα χρηματα....ας μη ριξουν το φταιξιμο στη νελ. μπορει παλια να οφειλοταν στη νελ, τα τελευταια χρονια ομως....

----------


## Ergis

> Μια φωτογραφία από τη Σύρα του 1999.
> Το "Εξπρές Αθηνά" καμαρωτό-καμαρωτό.
> Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ".
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον φίλο μας, τον Νίκο V, που σήμετρα γιορτάζει. 
> 
> Από τη Σύρα με αγάπη.jpg


παλιες καλες εποχες....τοτε που αυτα κα καραβια θεωρουνταν τελεια συγχρονα και τα αγαπουσε ο κοσμος....τωρα μονο εμεις μειναμε...εκπληκτικη φωτο...

----------


## papaioa_george

> οι λημνιοι διαμαρτυρονται αρκετα χρονια οτι δεν εχουν καραβι,


Εμ όταν όλο το χρόνο έχουν το Σουμελά. Το Λήμνος είναι σαφώς καλύτερο από το Σουμελά αλλά δεν είναι και πολύ μεγάλο για τη γραμμή αφού το χειμώνα το πολύ εκατό με εκατόν πενήντα άτομα να ταξιδέψουν; Ένα καλό πλοίο για τη γραμμή κατά τη γνώμη μου θα ήταν το ΣΑΟΣ 2. Καινούριο και στο σωστό μέγεθος. Το Εξπρές Λήμνος θα πήγαινε καλύτερα στην Ραφήνα ή στην Παροναξία. Δεν μου αρέσει να το βλέπω να κάθεται και να<<κοιμάται>> στο Λαύριο. Όμως δεν στενοχωριέμαι γιατί φέτος κλείνει 35ετία......  ¶ντε και καλό του δρόμο, σε λίγα χρόνια........

----------


## φανούλα

Η Αθηνούλα μας ή η Παναγία Τήνου 2 όπως την έχουμε μάθει ήταν ένα πάρα πολύ καλό πλοίο που δυστυχώς κακόπεσε σε ακατάλληλα χέρια!!! Δεν του άξιζε κάτι τέτοιο κατά τη γνώμη μου και ούτε θα ήθελα να το αποχαιρετήσουμε σύντομα!! Εν αντιθέσει θα ήθελα να ξανάρθει Ραφήνα ή Πειραιά και να συνεχίσει από εκεί που άρχισε...

----------


## Ergis

εγω θα ηθελα να ξαναγινει παναγια τηνου 2 και ας μην υπαρχει 1 και να επιστρεψει στην γραμμη που αγαπησε και το αγαπησαν...πειραιας συροτηνομυκονια....ειναι αμαρτια να χαραμιζεται οπως χαραμιστικε και το συγχωρεμενο το μηλος...

----------


## giorgos....

κάποια στιγμή θα ξαναγεννηθεί..
θα γυρίσει ο τροχός..

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Παιδια ειχα ταξιδεψει δυο φορες με αυτο το ατυχο πλοιο μια φορα το 2005 για Ανδρο και αλλη μια το 2006 για Σαμο.Οι εντυπωσεις μου οι καλυτερες.Ενα πραγμα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι το πουλησε η Hellenic.

----------


## Ergis

ελα  ντε......αυτη νομιζω οτι ηταν πολυ αστοχη κινηση καθως και στην ραφηνα που ηταν τα πηγαινε πολυ καλα...τελος παντων στριντζης ηταν αυτος.....δεν τον κατηγορω ομως γιατι εφερε 4 καραβια παλατια...αριαδνη μυκονος χιος και χαι 5..ξεφυγα λιγο,σορι..

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ελα  ντε......αυτη νομιζω οτι ηταν πολυ αστοχη κινηση καθως και στην ραφηνα που ηταν τα πηγαινε πολυ καλα...τελος παντων στριντζης ηταν αυτος.....δεν τον κατηγορω ομως γιατι εφερε 4 καραβια παλατια...αριαδνη μυκονος χιος και χαι 5..ξεφυγα λιγο,σορι..


Συμφωνω μαζι σου φιλε Εργη.

----------


## giorgos....

παιδιά για να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο το καράβι μηχανικά είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση.. και το λέω σοβαρά. είναι τόσο κακοσυντηρημένο απο την εποχή που έφυγε απο τη VENTOURIS SEA LINES (το άφησαν να γίνει έτσι) που για να μαζευτεί θέλει πάρα πολλά λεφτά..
οπότε γιατί να μην το δώσουν? αφού μπήκε στη μέση ο μανούσης και έδωσε τα διπλά απ' ότι ζητούσαν για να μην του το πάρει άλλος, γιατί να μην το δώσουν? χαζοί είναι?

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> παιδιά για να πούμε και του στραβού το δίκιο το καράβι μηχανικά είναι σε άθλια κατάσταση.. και το λέω σοβαρά. είναι τόσο κακοσυντηρημένο απο την εποχή που έφυγε απο τη VENTOURIS SEA LINES (το άφησαν να γίνει έτσι) που για να μαζευτεί θέλει πάρα πολλά λεφτά..
> οπότε γιατί να μην το δώσουν? αφού μπήκε στη μέση ο μανούσης και έδωσε τα διπλά απ' ότι ζητούσαν για να μην του το πάρει άλλος, γιατί να μην το δώσουν? χαζοί είναι?


Δικιο εχεις αλλα πιστευω ειχε πολλα να δωσει ακομα.Κοιτα τωρα την κατασταση του καθεται στο Λαυριο χωρις να ξερουμε το μελλον του.

----------


## giorgos....

είχε και έχει πολλά να δωσει αρκεί να βρεθεί κάποιος να το φροντίσει και να ρίξει λίγο χρήμα. με δανικά και ιμιτασιόν ανταλακτικά δέν γίνεται δουλειά..
μακάρι να το ξαναδούμε στις θάλασσες μας γιατί είναι ένα πανέμορφο καράβι..
θα προτιμούσα να το δώ με τα σινιάλα που πρωτοφόρεσε στην ελλάδα..
αλλά στο φινάλε ας το ξαναδούμε να ταξιδεύει και ας έχει ότι σινιάλα θέλει..

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> είχε και έχει πολλά να δωσει αρκεί να βρεθεί κάποιος να το φροντίσει και να ρίξει λίγο χρήμα. με δανικά και ιμιτασιόν ανταλακτικά δέν γίνεται δουλειά..
> μακάρι να το ξαναδούμε στις θάλασσες μας γιατί είναι ένα πανέμορφο καράβι..
> θα προτιμούσα να το δώ με τα σινιάλα που πρωτοφόρεσε στην ελλάδα..
> αλλά στο φινάλε ας το ξαναδούμε να ταξιδεύει και ας έχει ότι σινιάλα θέλει..


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο μακαρι να το ξαναδουμε να ταξιδευει.

----------


## Ergis

παντως η αληθεια ειναι οτι ως παναγια τηνου 2 ηταν πανεμορφο και ταχυτατο..μετα οι αλλοι το καταστρεψαν....ελπιζω να μην φτασουμε σε σημειο να προσπαθουμε να το σωσουμε και αυτο....

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

> παντως η αληθεια ειναι οτι ως παναγια τηνου 2 ηταν πανεμορφο και ταχυτατο..μετα οι αλλοι το καταστρεψαν....ελπιζω να μην φτασουμε σε σημειο να προσπαθουμε να το σωσουμε και αυτο....


Αυτό έπρεπε να σωθεί από τα νύχια της SAOS όσο ήταν καιρός. Τώρα...

----------


## Ergis

> Αυτό έπρεπε να σωθεί από τα νύχια της SAOS όσο ήταν καιρός. Τώρα...


αυτο ειναι αληθεια....ποτε δεν ειναι αργα ομως....

----------


## arne

ex-"Prins Philippe" in Dover Estern Arms; Rgds, Arne
Prins Philippe-05.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Lavrio 18-1-2009.


This one is for Arne from Polykas._

*O ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ ΑΚΙΝΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟΣ.ΤΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ...*

P1180172.JPG

----------


## Ergis

εχει τα χαλια του....ποτε εκανε το τελευταιο του δρομολογιο;;;

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε Polykas πολυ ωραια φωτο.

----------


## raflucgr

not bad polykas.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> _Lavrio 18-1-2009.
> 
> 
> This one is for Arne from Polykas._
> 
> *O ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ ΑΚΙΝΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟΣ.ΤΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ...*
> 
> P1180172.JPG


*Γιωργο τρομερη φωτογραφια!!!Κριμα που ειναι ακινητοποιημενο ενα τετοιο βαπορι..!*

----------


## arne

Thank You, my friend, Rgds, Arne

----------


## Naias II

> εχει τα χαλια του....ποτε εκανε το τελευταιο του δρομολογιο;;;


Σύμφωνα με το ais 29-08-2008

----------


## Ergis

αραχνες θα εχουν πιασει οι μηχανες του..... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## dimitris

Η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη απο το βορειοτερο σημειο της Ναξου Ακρωτηρι Σταυρος, (σταυρι) με πορεια προς το λιμανι της Ναξου, σαν Παναγια Τηνου 2 την χρονια που αφησανε τον Βεντουρη να το δρομολογηση παρ'ολα τα χρεη και τις κατασχεσεις
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28402
απο θεμα ποιοτητας δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο αλλα δεν ειχαμε καλυτερα μεσα τοτε...

----------


## Speedkiller

Φαινεται να πηγαινει πλακωμένο ε??? :Surprised:

----------


## dimitris

> Φαινεται να πηγαινει πλακωμένο ε???


Κωστα το facta το δινει να εχει ταχυτητα 21kn ενω το αδελφο του 22kn εχω αλλη εντυπωση βεβαια οτι τις καλες εποχες το σημερινο "Λημνος" ειχε καλυτερη ταχυτητα, τοτε βεβαια διαφημιζαν πολυ την ταχυτητα του...

----------


## laz94

Τέλεια φωτο Δημήτρη!

----------


## proussos

Μια φωτογραφία από άλλες εποχές...όταν έσχιζε τα νερά του Αιγαίου με τα χρώματα της V.S.L.
ptdio.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

αυτο το πλοιο δεν σκεφτηκε καποια εταιρια να το ναυλωσει η, λογω της καταστασης στη σοας, αυτο δεν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## Rocinante

Κωστα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι αυτος που θα το ναυλωνε θα επρεπε να δωσει και καποια ( ενας θεος ξερει ποσα ) χρηματα για να μπορεσει να το σουλουπωσει

----------


## sylver23

> Μια φωτογραφία από άλλες εποχές...όταν έσχιζε τα νερά του Αιγαίου με τα χρώματα της V.S.L.


αυτες οι φωτο με το βολβο παντα μαρεσαν ...
πολυ καλη.μπραβο

----------


## Vortigern

> Να είσαι καλά φίλε dimitris για τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες (πραγματικές και "πειραγμένες") που δείχνουν την αγάπη σου για το βαπόρι.
> Φίλε Karystos ανεβάσαμε σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα τις φωτογραφίες.
> Φίλε plori η σύμπτωση είναι μεγάλη με το αγαπημένο μας "Μήλος".
> Απλά, τώρα δεν υπάρχει το όριο ηλικίας που υπήρχε τότε.
> Το βαπόρι αυτό μπορεί και να τη γλυτώσει, αν υπάρχει η διάθεση να συντηρηθεί σωστά και να προσαρμοστεί στις απαιτήσεις της συνθήκης της Στοκχόλμης (όποτε αυτό χρειαστεί).
> Αλλά για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει, μάλλον, να αλλάξει εταιρεία...
> 
> Τώρα φίλοι μου πάμε πίσω στη Σίφνο στο τελευταίο πέρασμα του πλοίου από τη Σίφνο τον Οκτώβριο του 2006. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ναυλωμένο από τον Ευαγ. Βεντούρη, αλλά αυτό θα μας το πει καλύτερα ο φίλος plori.
> Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές έχουν τραβηχτεί από την αδελφή μου, την Μαρία Λ, και πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ καλές.
> ...


Ευτηχως ειχα την τυχη να ταξιδεψω καμποσες φορες μαζι του...να σε καλα Αντωνη και ευχομαι στο πλοιο ενα αλλο μελλον,καλυτερο...

----------


## Vortigern

*Μια φωτο του πλοιου ως Εξπρες Αθηνα...*
*Την βρικα σε ενα βιβλιο για την Σιφνο το πρωι σε μια καφετερια..*
*Το πλοιο ειναι στην Χρυσοπηγη....*
*Αφιερωμενη σε ολους....   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28770*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Φανατζομαι ειναι απο το 2005 γιατι το 2006 πηγαινε μισες μερες Παρο-Ναξο-Ικαρια-Σαμο και τις αλλες μισες Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σαντορινη... Να σαι καλα Θανο συλλεκτικη.

----------


## moutsokwstas

20.jpg
το εξπρες αθηνα νυν εξπρες λημνος, με τα παλια του σινιαλα κι ονομα, απο το περιοδικο της hellinic seaways, pelagos που κυκλοφορησε τον απριλιο του 2006

----------


## polykas

_Λαύριο 14-2-2009_

P2140137.JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

καταντησε ερμαιο καποιων, κριμα. μακαρι να το δουμε ξανα σε καποιο δρομολογιο.

----------


## plori

Το βλέπω και "θυμώνω" ,ένα πλοίο που επί Βεντούρη ήταν το πρωτοπόρο σε ξενοδοχειακό εξοπλισμό ,σε ταχύτητα άπιαστο,σε γκαράζ ικανοποιητικό,και βέβαια στο περασμά του στην Hellas τότε η πορεία του ήταν ανάλογη.Και μετά με την αλλαγή ιδιοκτησίας στην SAOS να το βλέπεις να καταντήσει έτσι και δυστηχώς δεν υπάρχει μέλλον.Και τα νησιά μας να έχουν σήμερα πλοία της ίδιας ηλικίας σε χειρότερη κατάσταση και με απογοητευτικές ταχύτητες.Γιατί ;;;

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε plori απο την hellenic seaways άρχισε η κάτω βόλτα..

----------


## parianos

Στεναχωριεμαι που βλεπω τις φωτο και καθεται στο Λαυριο...

----------


## Rocinante

Ευτυχως τουλαχιστον εμφανισιακα ο Φιλιππος αντεχει στις συνεπειες της λησμωνησης του...

----------


## Vortigern

> Ευτυχως τουλαχιστον εμφανισιακα ο Φιλιππος αντεχει στις συνεπειες της λησμωνησης του...


Λαυρεντης το Souperferry II ,Φιλιππος το Εξπρες Λημνος..τους πιξ λαξ προσπαθεις να ενωσεις παλι εσυ? :Razz:

----------


## giorgos....

πάμε να γυρίσουμε πίσω στο 1996, την εποχή που το Παναγία Τήνου 2 ήταν στην καλύτερη εποχή της ζωής του και να του ευχηθούμε *χρόνια πολλά* μιάς και σάν σήμερα γεννήθηκε στο Βέλγιο..
και ας ελπίσουμε να το ξαναδούμε το ιδιο ζωντανό όπως και στη φωτογραφία..

1_______________2.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> πάμε να γυρίσουμε πίσω στο 1996, την εποχή που το Παναγία Τήνου 2 ήταν στην καλύτερη εποχή της ζωής του και να του ευχηθούμε *χρόνια πολλά* μιάς και σάν σήμερα γεννήθηκε στο Βέλγιο..
> και ας ελπίσουμε να το ξαναδούμε όπως και στη φωτογραφία..
> 
> 1_______________2.jpg


*Γιώργο σε ευχαριστούμε που μας το θύμισες!!Ας του ευχηθούμε ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ και ας ελπίσουμε να το ξαναδούμε σύντομα να ταξιδεύει και πάλι στο Αιγαίο!!!!*

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Γιωργο προσθεσες μια απο τις ωραιοτερες φωτογραφιες του πλοιου και με τα σινιαλα που του πηγαιναν πολυ..Σε ευχαριστουμε

----------


## vinman

> πάμε να γυρίσουμε πίσω στο 1996, την εποχή που το Παναγία Τήνου 2 ήταν στην καλύτερη εποχή της ζωής του και να του ευχηθούμε *χρόνια πολλά* μιάς και σάν σήμερα γεννήθηκε στο Βέλγιο..
> και ας ελπίσουμε να το ξαναδούμε το ιδιο ζωντανό όπως και στη φωτογραφία..
> 
> 1_______________2.jpg


..πανέμορφη...!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ?ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΕΥΡΑΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ?ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ?ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ?ΜΗΠΩΣ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ?

----------


## sylver23

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ?ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΑΠΟ ΠΛΕΥΡΑΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ?ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ?ΟΙ ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ?ΜΗΠΩΣ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΤΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ?ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΤΟ ΚΟΣΤΟΣ?


το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι ουτε η σαος δεν ξερει αν θα ξαναδρομολογησει το πλοιο.
για τις μηχανες δεν ξερω.
η σαος να αλλαξει μηχανες αποκλειεται.ειναι μεγαλο το κοστος.εδω χρωσταει κατα καιρους στα πληρωματα.αρα..........

----------


## plori

Για αυτό το "καραβάκι" δεν ακούγεται τίποτα για την μελλοντική του τύχη; θα το "φάει" το Λαύριο τι κρίμα.......

----------


## opelmanos

Μαλλον την ιδια τυχη που ειχε και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το βλεπω και αυτο

----------


## dimitris

Για να περιμενουμε μηπως το δουμε στα λευκα...  :Very Happy:

----------


## plori

> Για να περιμενουμε μηπως το δουμε στα λευκα...


 Υπονοείς κάτι; Μακάρι να το δούμε  :Confused:

----------


## opelmanos

> Για να περιμενουμε μηπως το δουμε στα λευκα...


ωραιο ακουγεται για συνεχισε

----------


## Ergis

εχει δικιο ο δημητρης... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ..καλομελετα και ερχεται..... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

αν και δεν ειναι σιγουρο σας τα πε ολα ο δημητρης..στα λευκα!!(αρα οχι μπλε,!!)

----------


## dimitris

Και ποια εταιρεια εχει μεινει με λευκα πλοια(ο) στο Αιγαιο?

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Για να περιμενουμε μηπως το δουμε στα λευκα...


Του Βεντούρη :-P

----------


## apollo_express

Θα το βάλει και και Παροναξία;

----------


## sea_serenade

Το φαντάζομαι με τον Θηραιο και το "Β" στην τσιμινιέρα........όλα τα λεφτά!!!!!

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Τώρα να πώ την κακία μου? Προβλέπεται να το βγάλει και "Γεώργιος Εξπρές"?  :Mad:

----------


## apollo_express

Και με μια καλή συντήρηση στις μηχανές θα μπορεί να ανταγωνιστεί στα ίσα και τα υπόλοιπα της γραμμής!

----------


## Ergis

Μπα.....ο κοραης τον εχει καβατζωσει τον καπτα Σπυρο και δεν τον αφηνει με τιποτα.....θα μου αρεσε πολυ να το ξαναβγαλει Παναγια Τηνου 2......εγω για Παροναξια το βλεπω......η να διπλωσει το αγιος γεωργιος

----------


## capten4

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΤΕ...ΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ, ΑΚΟΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΤΟΝΕΣ ΦΗΜΕΣ........

----------


## apollo_express

Και εμείς απλές σκέψεις κάνουμε, μήπως και τύχει και τις διαβάσει κανείς και το βάλει Παροναξία!

----------


## giorgos....

> Τώρα να πώ την κακία μου? Προβλέπεται να το βγάλει και "Γεώργιος Εξπρές"?


ΙΕΡΟΣΥΛΙΑ....
πιστεύω να δείξει τον απαιτούμενο σεβασμό στην ιστορία του Γεώργιος Εξπρές και να μήν το ονομάσει έτσι. Αλλιώς θα τα έχουμε δεί όλα σε αυτή τη ζωή..
Για παράδειγμα θα μπορούσε να το ονομάσει Παναγία Οδηγήτρια που είναι και το όνομα της εταιρείας του..

----------


## opelmanos

> Και με μια καλή συντήρηση στις μηχανές θα μπορεί να ανταγωνιστεί στα ίσα και τα υπόλοιπα της γραμμής!


αλλαγη μηχανων χρειαζεται αλλιως........

----------


## apollo_express

Σε τόσο κακή κατάσταση είναι;!

----------


## giorgos....

σε άθλια.. και το λέω υπεύθηνα.. θέλει πολλά λεφτά να μαζευτεί..

----------


## opelmanos

η εταιρεια που θα αναλαβει να το αγορασει θα πρεπει να εχει υποψην την περιπτωση της αλλαγης των μηχανων και το κοστος της,και γενικα την ολικη συντηρηση απ'ολες τις μεριές και πιθαμη προς πιθαμή. αλλιως με προχειροδουλιες, ψευτοφτιαξίματα και πασαλειματα  στην ελευσινα θα καταντησει κι'αυτο στο τέλος.ειναι σιγουρη η πληροφορεια οτι εχει αγοραστει?

----------


## giorgos....

καμία διασταυρωμένη πληροφορία.. μόνο φήμες..

----------


## taxman

ΚΑΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ. ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕ Η ΣΑΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ.....

----------


## opelmanos

> ΚΑΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ. ΤΟ ΠΟΥΛΗΣΕ Η ΣΑΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ.....


Εκτός απο αυτά που έχουν γραφτεί στα προηγούμενα ποστ τίποτα παραπάνω.Αναμονή και υπομονή

----------


## parianos

Ελπιζω να το ξαναπαρει πισω ο Βεντουρης...

----------


## sea world

Μακάρι να βρεθεί-γενικά-αγοραστής!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ελπίζω μόνο να μην το αγοράζει για να στείλει το "¶γιος Γεώργιος" να κάνει παρέα στο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές"....*

----------


## karystos

Το πλοίο δεν πουλήθηκε. 'Εγιναν κάποιες συζητήσεις που δεν κατέληξαν πουθενά. Και να αγοραζόταν από το Βεντούρη όμως, το πιθανότερο ήταν ότι δεν επρόκειτο να ταξιδέψει στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## giorgos....

λίγο δύσκολο το βλέπω γιατί και τα δύο έχουν ίδια ηλικία....

----------


## giorgos....

αν το αγόραζε ο Βεντούρης πού θα ταξίδευε δηλαδή? Θα έκανε διεθνείς πλόες? Εκτός κι αν το γύρισε απο εφοπλιστής σε broker - breaker..

----------


## opelmanos

Μια καλή λύση θα ήταν να το πάρει ο Αγούδημος σε αντικατάσταση του Πηνελόπη από Ηγουμενίτσα .ΑΛΛΑ είπαμε .Χρειάζεται αλλαγή των μηχανών και ένα κάρο χρήματα για το συμάζεμα του

----------


## sylver23

συγνωμη θα δωσεις ενα καλο καραβι (πηνελοπη) με μεγαλυτερο γκαραζ που σε εξυπηρετει για να παρεις ενα πλοιο της ιδιας ηλικιας με χιλια δυο προβληματα??

δεν σου ακουγεται κουλο ?

----------


## karystos

Η Αλβανία - Ιταλία π.χ. είναι ελληνική γραμμή; Ή η Αίγυπτος; Ή η Ισπανία  που ναυλώνεται το ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ και παλιότερα το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ; Εν πάσει περιπτώσει αττά έγιναν, αυτά συζητήθηκαν, συμφωνία τελικά δεν επήλθε επειδή υπήρξε διαφωνία στο παραδάκι και το βαπόρι παραμένει στην ιδιοκτησία της ΣΑΟΣ, αφού αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από κάπου αλλού, ούτε και ο Βεντούρης φαίνεται διατεθειμένος να επανέλθει με βελτιωμένη προσφορά. Αυτά για σήμερα. Αύριο κανείς δεν ξέρει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ATHINA ενα ομορφο και καλο καραβι που ελπιζουμε να δει καλυτερες μερες!Η φωτο ειναι του 2000 στην τηνο.
film (64).jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

> EXPRESS ATHINA ενα ομορφο και καλο καραβι που ελπιζουμε να δει καλυτερες μερες!Η φωτο ειναι του 2000 στην τηνο.
> film (64).jpg


 κωστα, ειχες δεν ειχες ανοιξες παλι το κουτακι και μας χαρισες μια πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια ενος καθολα συμπαθητικου κατ εμε, καραβιου!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Ben πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!Είναι ένα πλοίο που συμπαθώ πάρα πολύ και θα ήθελα να το ξαναδούμε να ταξιδεύει κάποια μέρα...*

----------


## nickosps

Έχω ταξιδέψει μαζί του και το συμπαθώ κι εγώ πάρα πολύ! Ελπίζω να δει καλύτερες μέρες! Μπράβο Ben...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ATHINA πασχα του 1999 στην τηνο με πλοιαρχο τον εξαιρετικο Γεω. Περουλακη

negative (354).jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Ξέρετε τι με ενοχλεί περισσότερο ; Καράβια που "χόρευαν" κάποτε τώρα να σαπίζουν, επειδή κακόπεσαν... Πιστεύω ότι κι εσείς το ίδιο νιώθετε...  :Mad:  Μπράβο Ben για την πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία σου !  :Smile:

----------


## opelmanos

ΑΝ εχεις και καμια φωτό απο δεξαμενισμούς θα σε κανω χρυσό

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν ξερω αν θα με κανεις χρυσο OPEL MANTA 400 εεεεεεεε OPELMANOS αλλα σου βαζω μια χρυση φωτο ενος πολυ καλου φιλου η οποια ομως εχει βγει με φιλτρο.Αν καποιος ξερει αξιοπιστα πως αυτο διορθωνετ ας μας πει!

negative (113).jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν ξερω αν θα με κανεις χρυσο OPEL MANTA 400 εεεεεεεε OPELMANOS αλλα σου βαζω μια χρυση φωτο ενος πολυ καλου φιλου η οποια ομως εχει βγει με φιλτρο.Αν καποιος ξερει αξιοπιστα πως αυτο διορθωνετ ας μας πει!


Mε άριστα το 10 παίρνεις 7.Τι αμάξι είναι το OPEL MANTA? δεν το ξέρω

----------


## giorgos_249

> Δεν ξερω αν θα με κανεις χρυσο OPEL MANTA 400 εεεεεεεε OPELMANOS αλλα σου βαζω μια χρυση φωτο ενος πολυ καλου φιλου η οποια ομως εχει βγει με φιλτρο.Αν καποιος ξερει αξιοπιστα πως αυτο διορθωνετ ας μας πει!


 
*Από ότι ξέρω δεν γίνεται να γίνει όπως πριν παρά μόνο στον υπολογιστή σου. Εγώ σου την έκανα ασπρόμαυρη. Στο δεύτερο συνημμένο σου την έχω λιγο μπλε. Φαίνεται καπως καλύτερα έτσι.*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Παναγία Τήνου 2 στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά τον Μαιο του 1994.
panagia thnou 2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H φωτο ειναι πραγματικα κρυσταλινη!Το παναγια τηνου 2 ενα πολυ ωραιο πλοιο με την πιο ωραια του φορεσια, 22 μιλακια στο τσεπακι του τοτε, αλλα δεν ειχε την τυχη που τα προσοντα του υποσχονταν

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Εξπρές Αθηνά μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Τήνου...
xpress athena.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Παναγία Τήνου 2... στην Τήνο.
panagia tinou 2 _tinos.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Ομορφες φωτογραφιες απο το παρελθον !!!!ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αρχές Απριλίου 1994. Τελευταίες εργασίες στο Παναγία Τήνου 2, λίγο πρίν πρωτοξεκινήσει δρομολόγια για Σύρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο.

panagia tinou peiraias.jpg

----------


## sea world

ZWGRAFIZEIS T.S.S. APOLLON!! :Wink: 
KALA POU MAS 8YMHZEIS TO PAREL8ON MAS,GIATI POLLOI TA EXOUME TAKSIDEPSEI TA PLOIA AYTA ME TA PALIA TOUS SINIALA SE EPOXES TELEIWS DIAFORETIKES APO TIS SHMERINES KAI TWRA MAS LEIPOUN.....!! :Sad:

----------


## giannisk88

Φίλε Απόλλων, θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου δείξω το θαυμασμό μου λεγοντας σου πως βλέποντας αυτές τις φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζεις, σε αυτό αλλα και σε άλλα θέματα, με γυρνάς σε χρόνια που νοσταλγώ και δε λυσμωνώ σε σχέση με τα κάτασπρα πλοία της ναυτηλίας μας!!Απλά την κάθε μία τη θαυμάζω για πάνω απο 5 λεπτά!!!Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## capten4

ΑΝΟΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ 2002....ΣΤΗΝ ΘΕΣΗ 10 ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS ATHINA το 2000 σε κατα τη διαρκεια της εισοδου του στο λιμανι της τηνου με πλοιαρχο τον εξαιρετικο καπτα αντρεα ναζο


film (63).jpg

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο σας παιδιά για τις φωτογραφίες του Express Athina! Κρίμα που τώρα δεν κάνει δρομολόγια... :Sad:

----------


## Rocinante

Μαγικη νυχτα σημερα απο TSS APOLLON, capten4 και BEN BRUCE...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το Εξπρές Αθηνά έξω από το Γαύριο της ¶νδρου.
O155.jpg

----------


## Ergis

εκεινα τα σεναρια περι πωλησης του στον βεντουρη τελειωσαν τελικα;;;ηλιξε το θεμα;;

----------


## thanos75

Να'σαι καλά φίλε Τάσο και εσύ BEN BRUCE...έτσι το είχα χαρεί κάποτε αυτό το πλοίο και είχα ταξιδέψει μαζί του...Δυστυχώς περασμένα μεγαλεία!  Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι αυτό το πλοίο θα μπορούσε ακόμα να προσφέρει στην ακτοπλοία....Νομίζω μάλιστα πως είναι συνομήλικο του SUPERFERRY II (εάν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με)

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλοι Ben Bruce,T.s.s. Apollon, και capten4 οι φωτογραφίες σας είναι καταπληκτικές!!Σας ευχαριστούμε!!

*


> Νομίζω μάλιστα πως είναι συνομήλικο του SUPERFERRY II


*Φίλε Θάνο το Εξπρές Αθηνά είναι αδελφό πλοίο (άρα συνομήλικο) του Superferry II.Και συμφώνω μαζί σου ότι θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει ακόμα στην ακτοπλοία! *

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ιούλιος 1994...F/B Παναγία Τήνου 2...Προσω ολοταχώς για Σύρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο...
O166.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Kαλέ μου φίλε Απόλλων είσαι αστείρευτος,Κάθε βράδυ σε παρακολουθώ και ομολογώ να πω ,ότι  μας ταξιδεύεις σε άλλες εποχές.Σε ευχαριστούμε για όσα μας προσφέρεις και μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.Να είσαι καλά.*

----------


## Ergis

ευλογημενες εποχες...................

----------


## thanos75

> *Φίλοι Ben Bruce,T.s.s. Apollon, και capten4 οι φωτογραφίες σας είναι καταπληκτικές!!Σας ευχαριστούμε!!*
> 
> 
> *Φίλε Θάνο το Εξπρές Αθηνά είναι αδελφό πλοίο (άρα συνομήλικο) του Superferry II.Και συμφώνω μαζί σου ότι θα μπορούσε να προσφέρει ακόμα στην ακτοπλοία!*


 Ειλικρινά το είχα ξεχάσει ότι αυτά τα 2 πλοία είναι αδελφά...Θυμόμουν κάπου στο βάθος του μυαλού μου ότι είχαν κάτι κοινό (για αυτό και το σχόλιο περί συνομήλικων πλοίων που είπα), αλλά είχα ξεχάσει το σημαντικότερο.  Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε για την πληροφόρηση

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ATHINA στην ανεμοδαρμενη ,οπως παντα, τηνο το 2000 μια φωτο αφιερωμενη στους πολυ καλους και παλιους φιλους TSS APOLLON και DESPOnew negatives (33).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> EXPRESS ATHINA στην ανεμοδαρμενη ,οπως παντα, τηνο το 2000 μια φωτο αφιερωμενη στους πολυ καλους και παλιους φιλους TSS APOLLON και DESPOnew negatives (33).jpg


Το πλοιο ερχεται μποτζαρισμενο και θαλασσοδαρμενο, η ενταση του ανεμου μεγαλη. Φιλε Ben Bruce πρεπει να ησουν δεμενος στο φαναρι του εξω λιμανιου της Τηνου για να βγαλεις αυτη την φωτογραφια,καλη προσπαθεια και υπεροχη φωτογραφια!

----------


## DimitrisT

καταπληκτηκή φωτο φίλε Ben Bruce καλά λένε μια φωτογραφία αξίζει όσο χίλιες λέξεις.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ATHINA στο εξω λιμανι της τηνου το 1999


scans (68).jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες απο το παρελθον!!!ευχαριστουμε!!!!!

----------


## plori

Το μέλλον του συνεχίζει να είναι σκοτεινό; :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

> Το μέλλον του συνεχίζει να είναι σκοτεινό;


Το απόλυτο σκοτεινό του χάους μάλλον.... όσο σκοτεινά και χαώδη είναι και τα οικονομικά της ΣΑΟΣ. 

Πού να φανταζόταν κάποιος ότι τέτοια βαπόρια μπορούν να έχουν τέτοια κατάληξη;;;

----------


## Leo

Και για να πούμε και κάποια πράγματα που πρέπει να ακούγονται, ένας μακρύς παροπλισμός δεν είναι εύκολα αναστρέψιμος. Ενίοτε είναι οικονομικά ασύμφορη η επαναλειτουργία του πλοίου σε συνδιασμό με την ηλικία κλπ κλπ κλπ

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Οπωσδήποτε έτσι είναι όπως τα λέει ο Leo. Δεν είναι εύκολα αναστρέψιμη η τραγική κατάσταση του Εξπρές Λήμνος, όπως άλλωστε και των άλλων πλοίων της ΣΑΟΣ που κείτονται παρατημένα σε διάφορα λιμάνια της επικράτειας. Κρίμα και όνειδος!

Από την άλλη βέβαια θα μπορούσε να μας παρηγορήσει το γεγονός πως όταν ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα τα ΦΟΙΒΟΣ & ΑΘΗΝΑ, κάπως έτσι ή και χειρότερα δεν ήταν;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μην ξεχνατε οτι το βαπορι ειναι πλεον 36 ετων και εχει καποια πολλα χρονια παροπλισμου και εδω και στην ιταλια!Μην ξεχνατε ακομα  οτι τον πρωτο πλοιοκτητη στην ελλαδα κυριολεκτικα τον ξετιναξε και ουσιαστικα ποτε δεν ηταν σε καποια καλη κατασταση συνολικα, παντα καπου επασχε.Και μην ξεχνατε το μεινεκτημα με τα σταθερα παταρια, μειον για τα φορτηγα, την ουσιαστικα λαθος διαρυθμηση αφου για να μη πειραξουν την κουζινα σε ανεβαζαν ενα ντεκ παραπανω και μετα επρεπε να κατεβεις και να ξαναανεβεις,με αποτελεσμα το γνωστο σαρδελιασμα στο σαλονι της υποδοχης.Καλο βαπορι σιγουρα αλλα!Τα χρονια περασαν και κριμα που δεν καθιερωθηκε ολα αυτα τα χρονια, δεκαπεντε , σε καποια γραμμη οπως το τυχερο και πολυ πιο σωστο απο μετασκευη και κατασταση  αδερφακι του

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Και για να πούμε και κάποια πράγματα που πρέπει να ακούγονται, ένας μακρύς παροπλισμός δεν είναι εύκολα αναστρέψιμος. Ενίοτε είναι οικονομικά ασύμφορη η επαναλειτουργία του πλοίου σε συνδιασμό με την ηλικία κλπ κλπ κλπ


Συμφωνοι στο δεν ειναι ευκολη αλλα δεν ειναι ακατορθωτη η επαναδραστηριοποιηση ενος αξιολογου πλοιου που σ αυτη την εποχη τοσα εχει ακομα να προσφερει.
Το ζητημα μαλλον ειναι ποιος θα το αναλαβει και τι δυνατοτητες εχει ωστε να το κανει και παλι ανταγωνιστικο.
Προσωπικα θεωρω πως το πλοιο πρεπει να καταληξει σε παραδοσιακο πλοιοκτητη που ξερει απο βαπορια και ξερει να εκτιμα δυνατοτητες και συγκηριες.

----------


## Leo

> Συμφωνοι στο δεν ειναι ευκολη αλλα δεν ειναι ακατορθωτη η επαναδραστηριοποιηση ενος αξιολογου πλοιου που σ αυτη την εποχη τοσα εχει ακομα να προσφερει.
> Το ζητημα μαλλον ειναι ποιος θα το αναλαβει και τι δυνατοτητες εχει ωστε να το κανει και παλι ανταγωνιστικο.
> Προσωπικα θεωρω πως το πλοιο πρεπει να καταληξει σε παραδοσιακο πλοιοκτητη που ξερει απο βαπορια και ξερει να εκτιμα δυνατοτητες και συγκηριες.


Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι είναι πλέον πολύ αργά για οτιδήποτε, μεγάλωσε το καράβι και παρόλο που εύχομαι να το δούμε να ταξιδεύει, δεν το πιστεύω... :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι είναι πλέον πολύ αργά για οτιδήποτε, μεγάλωσε το καράβι και παρόλο που εύχομαι να το δούμε να τξιδεύει, δεν το πιστεύω...


Και εγω κατι τετοιο βλεπω γιατι δεν ειμαστε στο 1998 που ολοι καλοβλεπαν τη στρουμπουλη βελγιδουλα, ουτε το 2004 που ο γνωστος παραδοσιακος πηρε πισω το <2>.Εχουν περασει τα χρονια και τα βαπορια τετοιου τυπου εγιναν <ραφιερες>!Δεσποινιδες ετων 40 δυστυχως η ευτυχως δεν παιζουν πολυ πια.Ισως το superferry 2 λογω καταστασης και συντηρησης να ειχε περαση στους παραδοσιακους εφοπλιστες γιατι μονο εκει μπορει να στοχευσει πια.Μην ξεχνατε οτι ενα παλιο πλοιο πια δεν εχει τα προτοκολα του 1990 κατι 2500+ και η συντηρηση και προσαρμογες στους νεους κανονισμους οσο αφορα τις πρωην βασιλισες του αιγαιου ειναι ακριβη. Ενα στροφαλο να παθει πανε τα κερδη της χρονιας.Ολα αυτα μετρανε πια και γιαυτο εχει αλλαξει και ο χαρτης της ακτοπλοιας πολυ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Παναγία Τήνου 2*...σε λίγο οι εργασίες θα τελειώσουν και το πλοίο θα είναι έτοιμο προς δρομολόγηση... Απρίλιος 1994...


O254.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Κάτι από την ίδια περίοδο με άλλο.............χρώμα φίλε APOLLON.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Υπεροχες εποχες φιλε Αρη. Καλα που υπαρχουν και αυτες οι φωτογραφιες.....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> *F/B Παναγία Τήνου 2*...σε λίγο οι εργασίες θα τελειώσουν και το πλοίο θα είναι έτοιμο προς δρομολόγηση... Απρίλιος 1994...


H παραμορφωση στη μεση, ειναι απο ευρυγωνιο φακο?

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> H παραμορφωση στη μεση, ειναι απο ευρυγωνιο φακο?


  Είναι δύο φώτος ενωμένες από ότι μπορώ να διακρίνω.Στο σημείο λήψης ήταν αδύνατο με οποιοδήποτε φακό να τραβήξεις όλο το πλοίο.Έτσι δεν είναι APOLLON?

----------


## nickosps

Πάντως μακάρι να γίνει κάτι με το πλοίο και να το πάρει κάποιος άλλος! Όπως λέει και ο φίλος samothraki, ο ακατονόμαστος, σε όποιο πλοίο έχει δώσει το όνομα "Λήμνος" καταστράφηκε. (όχι πως τα άλλα του είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ολο θεμα ειναι οτι η πεμτουσια του panagia tinoy 2 ειναι η διαφημηση που ειγε παιξει στην TV το 1994 για τον nescafe.Την θυμαστε?Αραγε την εχει καποιος για να την ανεβασει?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS ATHINA το 2006 στις τελευταιες του δοξες ισως

IMG_1030.JPG

----------


## japan

Φοβερή, άπαιχτη, μοναδική, ιστορική, και το πλοίο τζιτζί!:lol:

----------


## nikosnasia

2 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 2007 ΩΡΑ 06:43. ΣΕ ΚΑΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΦΑΙΝΟΤΑΝ.ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ.
20070902 6 43.JPG

----------


## dimitris!

> Μην ξεχνατε οτι το βαπορι ειναι πλεον 36 ετων και εχει καποια πολλα χρονια παροπλισμου και εδω και στην ιταλια!Μην ξεχνατε ακομα  οτι τον πρωτο πλοιοκτητη στην ελλαδα κυριολεκτικα τον ξετιναξε και ουσιαστικα ποτε δεν ηταν σε καποια καλη κατασταση συνολικα, παντα καπου επασχε.Και μην ξεχνατε το μεινεκτημα με τα σταθερα παταρια, μειον για τα φορτηγα, την ουσιαστικα λαθος διαρυθμηση αφου για να μη πειραξουν την κουζινα σε ανεβαζαν ενα ντεκ παραπανω και μετα επρεπε να κατεβεις και να ξαναανεβεις,με αποτελεσμα το γνωστο σαρδελιασμα στο σαλονι της υποδοχης.Καλο βαπορι σιγουρα αλλα!Τα χρονια περασαν και κριμα που δεν καθιερωθηκε ολα αυτα τα χρονια, δεκαπεντε , σε καποια γραμμη οπως το τυχερο και πολυ πιο σωστο απο μετασκευη και κατασταση  αδερφακι του


Πράγματι αν το δείς καθαρά επιχειρηματικά, είναι ένα ιδιαίτερο και δύσκολα αξιοποιήσιμο πλοίο...Αλλά αυτά δε χωράνε μέσα σε αυτο το forum εμείς το πάμε μόνο συναισθηματικά....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το ολο θεμα ειναι οτι η πεμτουσια του panagia tinoy 2 ειναι η διαφημηση που ειγε παιξει στην TV το 1994 για τον nescafe.Την θυμαστε?Αραγε την εχει καποιος για να την ανεβασει?


Για αυτο ρε παιδια θα κανει τιποτα κανενας???
ειναι πολυ σπεσιαλ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> H παραμορφωση στη μεση, ειναι απο ευρυγωνιο φακο?


Aπο συγκολληση δυο φωτο. 
ΑΡΗ σωστος!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Παναγία Τήνου 2*...Αύγουστος 1994, λιμάνι Τήνου.

O260.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> *Παναγία Τήνου 2*...Αύγουστος 1994, λιμάνι Τήνου


Βλεπω φιλε TSS APOLLON οτι σημερα ηταν μια καλη ημερα για τα ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Thanasis89

> Για αυτο ρε παιδια θα κανει τιποτα κανενας???
> ειναι πολυ σπεσιαλ


Κώστα έψαξα στον youtube για παλιές διαφημίσεις ! Δεν βρήκα τίποτα...  :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο capten 4 κατι θυμαμαι οτι εχει, λετε να τον παρακαλεσουμε ομαδικα μπας και μας λυπηθει?Αν δεν τα χει σβησει ακομα :Sad:

----------


## Thanasis89

Κάτι μου λέει ότι ο capten θα το έχει σίγουρα ! Τώρα είναι στο χέρι του να το μοιραστεί μαζί μας !  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Παναγία Τήνου 2*, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...Μάϊος 1994...

O266.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες φιλε!!!μας ταξιδευεισ σε εκεινη την εποχη!!!!!

----------


## AegeanIslands

> *F/B Παναγία Τήνου 2*, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά...Μάϊος 1994...
> 
> O266.jpg


*Πανεμορφ(η)ο*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Πανεμορφ(η)ο*


Συμφωνω απολυτως!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Εξπρές Αθηνά...*
Xαρισμένη σε όλο το forum.

O272.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> *F/B Εξπρές Αθηνά...*
> Xαρισμένη σε όλο το forum.
> 
> O272.jpg


Ζωγραφιά σκέτη!!Ευχαριστούμε φίλε μου

----------


## nickosps

Φίλε TSS πολύ όμορφη η φωτο σου! Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## cpt babis

> *F/B Εξπρές Αθηνά...*
> Xαρισμένη σε όλο το forum.
> 
> O272.jpg


Εξαιρετικη μπραβο *APOLLON* .Ποιο πλοιο προσπερασε γιατι το αντιθετο κομματακι δυσκολο εκεινη την εποχη.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν νομιζω να μιλαμε για κοντρα γιατι το αθηνα μολις εχει ανοιξει.

----------


## cpt babis

> Δεν νομιζω να μιλαμε για κοντρα γιατι το αθηνα μολις εχει ανοιξει.


 Α, καταλαβα ευχαριστω.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Δεν νομιζω να μιλαμε για κοντρα γιατι το αθηνα μολις εχει ανοιξει.


Η φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη  απο το Superferry II kαι ειναι συναντηση. το Superferry II σε λιγο φθανει στην   Ραφηνα ενω το Εξπρες Αθηνα  εχει    αποπλευση με  ροτα προς το Γαυριο.

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Αν το αγόραζε η ΜπλούΣταρ και το έριχνε στο δρομολόγιο του ΙΘΑΚΗ,θα μπορούσαν άνετα να δρομολογήσουν το ΙΘΑΚΗ για Σάμο-Ικαρία.Να χτυπηθεί και με το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ

----------


## Naias II

Εεε αυτό που λες άμα γινόταν θα ήταν υποβάθμιση για Συροτηνομυκονία.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Αν το αγόραζε η ΜπλούΣταρ και το έριχνε στο δρομολόγιο του ΙΘΑΚΗ,θα μπορούσαν άνετα να δρομολογήσουν το ΙΘΑΚΗ για Σάμο-Ικαρία.Να χτυπηθεί και με το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ


 Επισης μπορει να κανει δρομολογιο ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ-ΙΚΑΡΙΑ-ΣΑΜΟ
και ετσι ουτε η συροτηνομυκονια θα υποβαθμιστει

----------


## Rocinante

> Εεε αυτό που λες άμα γινόταν θα ήταν υποβάθμιση για Συροτηνομυκονία.


Σωστα. Λογω της μεγαλυτερης αποστασης η γραμμη χρειαζεται ενα γρηγορο πλοιο ωστε τα δρομολογια να ειναι οπως τωρα και να μην εχει διαφορες απο τη Ραφηνα γιατι αμα ειναι να φευγει απο τις 7:30 και να φτανει για παραδειγμα στην Τηνο 13:00 βρασε οριζα.
Ασε που το βαπορι ειναι τοσο χαλια που καμια μεγαλη εταιρεια δεν θα το επερνε για να το βαλει σε κυρια γραμμη.
Ας παει σε καμια αγονη που κι αυτο δυστυχως χλωμο το βλεπω τωρα πια.
Δημητρη ποσοι πιστευεις οτι θα διαλεγαν να πανε με αυτο το πλοιο ΣΥΡΟΤΗΝΟΜΥΚΟΝΙΑ και μετα Ικαρια Σαμο;

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Σωστα. Λογω της μεγαλυτερης αποστασης η γραμμη χρειαζεται ενα γρηγορο πλοιο ωστε τα δρομολογια να ειναι οπως τωρα και να μην εχει διαφορες απο τη Ραφηνα γιατι αμα ειναι να φευγει απο τις 7:30 και να φτανει για παραδειγμα στην Τηνο 13:00 βρασε οριζα.
> Ασε που το βαπορι ειναι τοσο χαλια που καμια μεγαλη εταιρεια δεν θα το επερνε για να το βαλει σε κυρια γραμμη.
> Ας παει σε καμια αγονη που κι αυτο δυστυχως χλωμο το βλεπω τωρα πια.
> Δημητρη ποσοι πιστευεις οτι θα διαλεγαν να πανε με αυτο το πλοιο ΣΥΡΟΤΗΝΟΜΥΚΟΝΙΑ και μετα Ικαρια Σαμο;


Αφου πηγαίνουν ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ με το Μυκονος πιο γρηγορα δεν θα ειναι ?

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ένα πλοίο ιδιαίτερο για μένα.Ένα μπάρκο έκανα πιτσιρικάς και αυτο ήταν στο *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2.*Αφιερωμένη στους γνωστούς αγνώστους φίλους καραβολάτρες.

----------


## Rocinante

Αυτο ονομαζεται μαχαιρια στην καρδια....

----------


## Panos80

Αν δε κανω λαθος ειναι αδελφο πλοιο με το superferry 2 αλλα το εξπρες λημνος θεωρω οτι ειναι πιο ομορφο. Αν και θα στεναχωρησω μερικους φιλοβεντουρικους, το πλοιο εμενα μ'αρεσε περισσοτερο με τα χρωματα της AGAPITOS EXPRESS FERRIES. Κριμα που ενας τετοιος βαπορας δε ταξιδευει. Δε θελω να γκαντεμιαζω αλλα μαυρο το μελλον του.

----------


## opelmanos

> Αν δε κανω λαθος ειναι αδελφο πλοιο με το superferry 2 αλλα το εξπρες λημνος θεωρω οτι ειναι πιο ομορφο. Αν και θα στεναχωρησω μερικους φιλοβεντουρικους, το πλοιο εμενα μ'αρεσε περισσοτερο με τα χρωματα της AGAPITOS EXPRESS FERRIES. Κριμα που ενας τετοιος βαπορας δε ταξιδευει. Δε θελω να γκαντεμιαζω αλλα μαυρο το μελλον του.


Ναι αδέρφάκια είναι.Ελάχιστες οι διαφορές.Εγώ το προτιμούσα να είχε τα παλιά χρώματα της Σάος όπως ήταν και το Νήσος Λήμνος.Κάτασπρό.Οσο για το μέλλον του εγώ πιστέυω οτί αργά η γρήγορα θα ταξιδέψει και πάλι

----------


## cpt babis

> Ναι αδέρφάκια είναι.Ελάχιστες οι διαφορές.Εγώ το προτιμούσα να είχε τα παλιά χρώματα της Σάος όπως ήταν και το Νήσος Λήμνος.Κάτασπρό.Οσο για το μέλλον του εγώ πιστέυω οτί αργά η γρήγορα θα ταξιδέψει και πάλι


 Μακαρι φιλε ΜΑΝΟ αλλα οπως ειναι τωρα οι μηχανες κομματακι δυσκολο το κοβω και γενικως ολη η κατασταση του πλοιου.

----------


## opelmanos

Πρέπει να έχουμε υπομονή και να πιστεύουμε για το καλύτερο οσό είναι ακόμα το πλοίο κοντά μας.Σύντομα πιστεύω οτί θα έχουμε νέα

----------


## Naias II

> Ένα πλοίο ιδιαίτερο για μένα.Ένα μπάρκο έκανα πιτσιρικάς και αυτο ήταν στο *ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2.*Αφιερωμένη στους γνωστούς αγνώστους φίλους καραβολάτρες.


Η φωτογραφία σου ΑΡΗ είναι σκέτη απόλαυση για κάθε καραβολάτρη.
Αυτά τα σινιάλα και τα χρώματα το ομορφαίνουν και το αναδεικνύουν το βαπόρι.
Ευχαριστούμε :wink:

----------


## cpt babis

> Πρέπει να έχουμε υπομονή και να πιστεύουμε για το καλύτερο οσό είναι ακόμα το πλοίο κοντά μας.Σύντομα πιστεύω οτί θα έχουμε νέα


 Συμφωνω μακαρι φιλε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA TINOY 2 στον πειραια τον μαιο του 1995 μετα απο την επισκευη του λιγο πριν μπει παροναξια

negative (78).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Παναγία Τήνου 2...*

O167.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Αρχίσανε τα βαρελότα :lol:

----------


## opelmanos

> Αρχίσανε τα βαρελότα :lol:


Και που σαι ακόμα:lol:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS ATHINA στην τηνο το 1998 αφιερωμενη στον TSS APOLLON ,Nikos Maroulis, Rocinante, rena, roi baudoin, soulis, capten4....,nikosnasia 


negative (124).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αθηνα...*
Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ

ejp ath.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Mήπως υπάρχει καμιά φωτό της τσιμινιέρας του με τα σινιάλα της ΕΛΛΑΣ?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Mήπως υπάρχει καμιά φωτό της τσιμινιέρας του με τα σινιάλα της ΕΛΛΑΣ?


 Φιλε opelmanos  εχω μονο Βεντουρη σινιαλο.

----------


## opelmanos

οκ ευχαριστώ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αθηνα* στο λιμανι της Τηνου...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

xpress athena.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kαι μη ξεχναμε οτι για τον ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ το πλοιο ειναι παντα το παναγια τηνου 2 της συροτηνομυκονιας

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ATHINA λοιπον για τον ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ και βεβαια ΤSS APOLLON ,Polykas που χωρις τις προτροπες τους δεν θα ειχαμε προσβαση στο ανυπερβλητο αρχειο του ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ


film (63).jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Αγειά σου BEN αυτό ήθελα να πω μόλις την είδα τη φώτο :Very Happy: !! Και ήθελα να παρακαλέσω τον apollon αν γίνεται να μας ανεβάσει καμία του Παναγία Τήνου 2 ή δικιά του ή του Λέανδρου αν γίνεται :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εαν εχετε υπομονη θα ανεβασω φωτο ως Παναγια Τηνου 2, γυρω στις 23:00 .

----------


## φανούλα

Θα περιμένουμε :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Παναγία Τήνου 2...* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, Μάϊος 1994.

panagia tinou 2 e.jpg

Χαρισμένη στη Φανούλα και στον Ben Bruce.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου 2* στο λιμανι του Πειραια Μαιος 1994.

panagia tinou 2 c.jpg
Χαρισμενη και αυτη η φωτο στην Φανουλα και τον Ben Bruce.

----------


## Leo

14άλεπτη καθυστέρηση είχε σήμερα το Παναγία Τήνου 2 στη άφιξη του .... Σαν πρόστιμο θα ζητήσουμε από τον φωτογράφο άλλη μιά μέσα στην εβρομάδα  :Very Happy: ... Φανταστική πρέπει να πω. Απαστράπτουσα η λευκή κυρία. Ευχαρσιτούμε !!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου 2...* 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

panagia thnou 2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> 14άλεπτη καθυστέρηση είχε σήμερα το Παναγία Τήνου 2 στη άφιξη του .... Σαν πρόστιμο θα ζητήσουμε από τον φωτογράφο άλλη μιά μέσα στην εβρομάδα ... Φανταστική πρέπει να πω. Απαστράπτουσα η λευκή κυρία. Ευχαρσιτούμε !!!


 Αμεσως τωρα! αλλη μια φωτο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου 2* στο λιμανι του Πειραια...

panagia thnou 2 b.jpg
Χαρισμενη στον φιλο Leo

----------


## Ergis

oτι και να πουμε για σενα αρχηγε ειναι λιγο με τις συγκινησεις που μας προσφερεις......εκπληκτικες φωτογραφιες..σευχαριστουμε!

----------


## φανούλα

Μία ζήτησα, τέσσερις βρήκα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!! Δηλαδή την επόμενη φορά αν ζητήσω φουσκωτό θα μου στείλουν κότερο:lol:??? Χεχε, σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ apollon όπως και το Λέανδρο μαζί :Razz: !!

----------


## polykas

_Μπράβο στο φίλο Απόλλων για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες που μας προσφέρει όπως και στον μεγάλο Τήνιο φωτογράφο Λέανδρο.Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες όμορφες φωτό, αυτές τις ημέρες ,με την άδεια φυσικά του φίλου Λέανδρου.Τον ευχαριστούμε και δημόσια που μοιράζεται το όμορφο αρχείο του μαζί μας.

Μία φωτό πλωράτη παρέα με το Εξπρές Ερμής στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου._

12.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε  Polyka πολυ ομορφη φωτο! ευχαριστουμε και τον φιλο _ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ.   _

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που παρατήρησα σ αυτή τη φωτογραφία είναι ότι η φιλοσοφία της Βλεγικής Γέφυρας είναι η ίδια. Σε μικρότερη αριστερα και μεγαλύτερη δεξιά...:wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Αυτό που παρατήρησα σ αυτή τη φωτογραφία είναι ότι η φιλοσοφία της Βλεγικής Γέφυρας είναι η ίδια. Σε μικρότερη αριστερα και μεγαλύτερη δεξιά...:wink:


Kαι να σκεφτει ανεις οτι τα δυο πλοια τα χωριζουν μολις 5 χρονια.Βεβαια το  EXPRESS HERMES ειναι η τελευταια γενεια των πρωτου ντιζελοπλοιου της RTM prince baudoin του 1933 (σσ ηταν πριγκιπας τοτε ο βασιλιας baudoin)Ενω το EXPRESS ATHINA ηταν κατι εντελως νεο ηταν ουσιαστικα καθαροαιμο car ferry και οχι μεταποιημενο ποσταλι οπως ολα τα προηγουμενα

----------


## φανούλα

> _Μπράβο στο φίλο Απόλλων για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες που μας προσφέρει όπως και στον μεγάλο Τήνιο φωτογράφο Λέανδρο.Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες όμορφες φωτό, αυτές τις ημέρες ,με την άδεια φυσικά του φίλου Λέανδρου.Τον ευχαριστούμε και δημόσια που μοιράζεται το όμορφο αρχείο του μαζί μας._
> 
> _Μία φωτό πλωράτη παρέα με το Εξπρές Ερμής στο μέσα λιμάνι της Τήνου._
> 
> 12.jpg


 Εξαιρετική φώτο θα έλεγα!!! Τότε μπαίνανε άνετα δυο καράβια στο μέσα λιμάνι και τώρα ούτε που το πλησιάζουν...άλλες εποχές...!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Εν πλώ για Πειραιά με το βαπόρι του Polyka έτοιμο να το καταβροχθίσει.Για τους APOLLON.BEN,ROCI,Nikos V,Φανούλα,Leo,Roi,giorgos.....,proussos,Vinnman,Sy  lver,captain4.

----------


## Leo

Αυτή κι αν είναι καλημέρα!! Πάω να προλάβω τον καταπλου για φωτογράφιση. Ευχαρσιτούμε Αρη!!

----------


## φανούλα

¶ρη μου ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση αλλά ευχαριστώ και για τη φώτο :Razz: !!! Είναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ και πολύ νοσταλγική!!! Για άλλη μια φορά ζωγράφισες :Wink: ...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Eυχαριστω ΑΡΗ και ανταποδιδω.
F/B *Παναγια Τηνου 2*...

panagia thnoy 2 d.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Αλλο ενα ομορφο ποσταλι που πηγε τσαμπα!!!!Ευχαριστουμε για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Αλλο ενα ομορφο ποσταλι που πηγε τσαμπα!!!!Ευχαριστουμε για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες!!!!


Τιποτα σε αυτη τη ζωη δεν παει τσαμπα ολα εχουν την ιστορια τους και την πορεια τους. Μπορει το ομορφο αυτο βελγικο ποσταλι, 36 ετων πλεον,να μην εχει πολυ μελλον.Ομως απο καποια αλλα που ακομα δουλευουν, αλλα περασαν και δεν ακουμπησαν εχει κατι να μας πει.Μια ζωη περιπετειες, αλλαγες πλοιοκτησιας, γραμμων, κατασχεσεις, απιστευτες φημες αγορας του, θρυλουμενη ταχυτητα στην αρχη 22 μιλιων,λασπη απο διαφορους περι ευσταθειας και κακου ταξιδεματος, πραγματα τα οποια, ορισμενα, ηταν μεταξυ εδαφους και σεληνης.Ακομα μεγαλα ονοματα της ακτοπλοιας μας που δαμασαν, το σαφως πιο δυσκολο απο τα <αλλα του καναλιου>,οπως αναργυρος σαρρης, ανδρεας ναζος, γεωργιος κολυδας, μακης σκιαδας, γεωργιος περουλακης που ολοι αφησαν πανω του απο μια πινελια.Ολα αυτα γιατι δεν εχει σημασια το τι κανεις αλλα πως το κανεις!Και αυτο το 70's σκαρι μας συναρπασε αυτο και μονο!

athena (19).jpg

Φωτο απο το καλοκαιρι του 2006 που εκανε δυτικες κυκλαδες

----------


## φανούλα

Για άλλη μια φορά έγραψες ΒΕΝ :Razz: !!! Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φανταστικη φωτο και υπεροχο ποζαρισμα ενος ομορφου πλοιου ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce!

----------


## polykas

_Φτάνοντας στο νησί των Ανέμων..._


_Copyright Leandros._

3.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Tα ντοκουμεντα πεφτουν βροχη! φιλε  polyka παλι ξενυχτι θα εχουμε?

----------


## Thanasis89

Απίστευτη φωτογραφία  :Surprised:  ! Πραγματικά καταπληκτική ! Μπράβο στον φωτογράφο αλλά και στα παιδιά που τις μοιράζονται μαζί μας !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Εξπρές Λήμνος...* Αυτή η ομορφιά... θα ξανασαλπάρει άραγε?
Λαύριο 20 Ιουνίου 2009

DSCN1284.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *F/B Εξπρές Λήμνος...* Αυτή η ομορφιά... θα ξανασαλπάρει άραγε?
> Λαύριο 20 Ιουνίου 2009
> 
> DSCN1284.jpg


 Φίλε APOLLON το ευχόμαστε από καρδιάς.Αλλά προσωπικά είμαι απαισιόδοξος.Θέλει πολλά χρήματα να επανέλθει,είνα κυρία κάποιων Μαίων και οι καιροί δύσκολοι.Αλλά ποτέ μην λες ποτέ.Καλή τύχη στο *Παναγία Τήνου 2.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δυσκολα τα πραγματα δυστυχως!



macedon trip 20-6 (119).JPG

macedon trip 20-6 (194).JPG

----------


## giorgos....

έλεος με τη SAOS.. τί φρίκη είναι αυτή?..

----------


## cpt babis

> Δυσκολα τα πραγματα δυστυχως!
> 
> 
> 
> macedon trip 20-6 (119).JPG
> 
> macedon trip 20-6 (194).JPG


 Κριμα το βαπορακι :Sad:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Κριμα,κριμα και παλι κριμα.Ενα τοσο ομορφο καραβι να σαπιζει στο Λαυριο.Βαζω και τεσσερις φωτογραφιες  αρχες σεπτεμβρη του 2007 οταν επεστρεφα απο Λημνο.Τρεις ειναι εν πλω και η αλλη στο Λαυριο οταν φθασαμε.P1010713.JPG

P1010712.JPG

P1010718.JPG

P1010722.JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες!!!!Κριμα φιλε μου οπως τα λες!

----------


## noulos

> Δυσκολα τα πραγματα δυστυχως!
> 
> 
> 
> macedon trip 20-6 (119).JPG
> 
> macedon trip 20-6 (194).JPG


ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΛΙΓΟ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΑΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ AGOUDIMOS LINES ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ (ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΟ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ Ο ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ). ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΜΑΡΩΝΑΜΕ ΕΝ ΔΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΠΙΖΕΙ!!!
Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΒΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΧΑΙΡΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΣΩΗΡΙΑ.
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟΣ. ΜΑΚΑΡΙ!

----------


## opelmanos

Eγώ έχω ένα προαίσθημα και είμαι αισιόδοξος οτί δεν θα τον αφήσουν τον βάπορα να πάει χαμένος.Ας βάλω κάποιες φωτό της Αθηνάς με βλαβη δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Μυτηλήνης Κυριακή 19-08-2007:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45040

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45041

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45042

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45043

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Λόγια του Λέανδρου...
*...Για μένα παραμένεις πάντα το Παναγία Τήνου 2...*

*LEANDROS.jpg*

*Θυμάμαι κάθε φόρα το ταξίδι μαζί σου, κάθε Σάββατο από Τήνο για Μύκονο με επιστροφή αυθημερόν και την Κυριακή από Τήνο για Σύρο - Πειραιά, με τους χιλιάδες ανθρώπους που μετέφερες και τις κόντρες με το Ναϊάς ΙΙ.*
*Αν τα πλοία ήξεραν το που και πως θα καταντούσαν (εννοώ τα διαλυτήρια) δεν θα μας μετέφεραν ποτέ στον προορισμό μας, τα καράβια ανήκουν και πρέπει να παραμείνουν στις θάλασσες, όπως και εσύ που το όνομά σου είναι τώρα Εξπρές Λήμνος.*
*Όμως για μένα θα παραμείνεις το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2 όπως ακριβώς σε πρωτοαποκαλούσαν, για να μου θυμίζεις πάντα τις παλιές καλές εποχές...*

*ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eξπρες Αθηνα*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
photo 0008.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Στην Τήνο.

Αφιερώνεται στον φίλο ''proussos''._

Express Athina .jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Λόγια του Λέανδρου...
> *...Για μένα παραμένεις πάντα το Παναγία Τήνου 2...*
> 
> *LEANDROS.jpg*
> 
> *Θυμάμαι κάθε φόρα το ταξίδι μαζί σου, κάθε Σάββατο από Τήνο για Μύκονο με επιστροφή αυθημερόν και την Κυριακή από Τήνο για Σύρο - Πειραιά, με τους χιλιάδες ανθρώπους που μετέφερες και τις κόντρες με το Ναϊάς ΙΙ.*
> *Αν τα πλοία ήξεραν το που και πως θα καταντούσαν (εννοώ τα διαλυτήρια) δεν θα μας μετέφεραν ποτέ στον προορισμό μας, τα καράβια ανήκουν και πρέπει να παραμείνουν στις θάλασσες, όπως και εσύ που το όνομά σου είναι τώρα Εξπρές Λήμνος.*
> *Όμως για μένα θα παραμείνεις το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2 όπως ακριβώς σε πρωτοαποκαλούσαν, για να μου θυμίζεις πάντα τις παλιές καλές εποχές...*
> 
> *ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ*


Bεβαια στη φωτογραφια αναγνωριζω τον μεγαλο τηνιο καραβολατρη και φωτογραφο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ.Ο οποιος ειναι γνωστος για την μεγαλη προσφορα του στα της ακτοπλοιας της τηνου.Και βεβαια ειναι γνωστη και η αγαπη του στα πλοια παναγια τηνου 1 και 2 μια και εχουν το ονομα της μεγαλοχαρης/ προστατιδας του νησιου του  
 που σκεπαζει και ολους εμας

----------


## polykas

> Λόγια του Λέανδρου...
> *...Για μένα παραμένεις πάντα το Παναγία Τήνου 2...*
> 
> *LEANDROS.jpg*
> 
> *Θυμάμαι κάθε φόρα το ταξίδι μαζί σου, κάθε Σάββατο από Τήνο για Μύκονο με επιστροφή αυθημερόν και την Κυριακή από Τήνο για Σύρο - Πειραιά, με τους χιλιάδες ανθρώπους που μετέφερες και τις κόντρες με το Ναϊάς ΙΙ.*
> *Αν τα πλοία ήξεραν το που και πως θα καταντούσαν (εννοώ τα διαλυτήρια) δεν θα μας μετέφεραν ποτέ στον προορισμό μας, τα καράβια ανήκουν και πρέπει να παραμείνουν στις θάλασσες, όπως και εσύ που το όνομά σου είναι τώρα Εξπρές Λήμνος.*
> *Όμως για μένα θα παραμείνεις το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2 όπως ακριβώς σε πρωτοαποκαλούσαν, για να μου θυμίζεις πάντα τις παλιές καλές εποχές...*
> 
> *ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ*


_Eυχαριστώ και εγώ από καρδιάς ,τον Τήνιο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟ, για την μεγάλη του αγάπη για τα καράβια,από τα οποία ξεχώριζε και υπεραγαπούσε το Παναγία 1 και 2.
_

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Σεβασμός και θαυμασμός στον φίλο Λέανδρο για όλα αυτά που μας προσφέρει.Είναι και αυτή η αγάπη στα ίδια βαπόρια.Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## High1

Βλέπω οτι ο Λέανδρος, μεσουρανεί στο site! Κάποτε βλέπαμε τις φωτό του απο τον Ε, τώρα γίνεται βομβαρδισμός εδώ!
Ένα πλοίο που το αγαπήσαμε με το παλιό του όνομα και εργαστήκαμε κάποιοι χωρίς προβλήματα. Το πλοίο που ο Λέανδρος συνήθιζε να αποκαλεί μέχρι και τις τελευταίες χρονιές που ταξίδευε ως  Παναγία Τήνου, χωρίς να τον νοιάζει ποιοι εφοπλιστές είναι δίπλα...........
Ωραία χρόνια και κρίμα για το βαποράκι που βρίσκεται δεμένο, εγκαταλελειμένο και με κλίση προς τα αριστερά............

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Λημνος*..._η απολυτη μοναξια_...

DSCN1542.jpg

DSCN1543.jpg

DSCN1544.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Εξπρές Λήμνος...* _απολυτη σιωπη..._

DSCN1545.jpg

DSCN1546.jpg

DSCN1547.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Εξπρές Λήμνος...* _Δέσμιο των... κάβων..._

DSCN1550.jpg

DSCN1549.jpg

----------


## captain 83

Toν καταπέλτη τον έχουν βγάλει; Δεν έχει την κλίση που έχει το υπόλοιπο βαπόρι.

----------


## Thanasis89

Έσπασε... 

Λυπηρές εικόνες ! 
Τέλος πάντων δεν είναι στο χέρι μας !

----------


## giannisk88

Βλέποντας αυτή την εικόνα του πλοίου νιώθω το ίδιο συναίσθημα με τότε που πρωτοείδα εγκαταλελειμένο το Ούγκο Φώσκολο (Φώς σκέτο πλέον) στη Ζάκυνθο. Είναι η μεγαλύτερη απαξίωση/βεβήλωση της ιστορίας ενός τέτοιου πλοίο οπως το Παναγία Τήνου 2!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> *F/B Εξπρές Λήμνος...* _Δέσμιο των... κάβων..._
> 
> DSCN1550.jpg
> 
> DSCN1549.jpg


Kαι ο ΤΕΟ πριν λίγους μήνες ήταν έτσι δεμένος στο Πέραμα ΜΕ 22 κάβους και αναρωτιώμουν αν ποτέ θα τους έλυνε και που θα πήγαινε.Θα τους λύσει και αυτό το πλοίο.Υπομονή

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Δεν ξερω φιλε μου μακαρι να ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες.Απλα ο ΤΕΟ ειναι και σε καλυτερα χερια απο αυτο το καραβι και γι αυτο μπορεσε να ξαναταξιδεψει!Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι αν δεν αλλαξει χερια δυσκολα τα πραγματα.

----------


## opelmanos

> Δεν ξερω φιλε μου μακαρι να ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες.Απλα ο ΤΕΟ ειναι και σε καλυτερα χερια απο αυτο το καραβι και γι αυτο μπορεσε να ξαναταξιδεψει!Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι αν δεν αλλαξει χερια δυσκολα τα πραγματα.


Ενοείται οτί πρέπει να αλλάξει χέρια δε το συζητώ

----------


## nickosps

Τι κρίμα ρε παιδιά αυτό το βαπόρι...Μακάρι να γίνει κάτι, μακάρι...

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Τι κρίμα ρε παιδιά αυτό το βαπόρι...Μακάρι να γίνει κάτι, μακάρι...


Και το θέμα δεν ειναι μόνο γι αυτο το βαπόρι . ολα τα βαπορια της εταιρείας εχουν καταντήσει έτσι . :Sad:

----------


## nickosps

> Και το θέμα δεν ειναι μόνο γι αυτο το βαπόρι . ολα τα βαπορια της εταιρείας εχουν καταντήσει έτσι .


Το λέω γιατί το συγκεκριμένο έχει πολύ μεγάλη ιστορία στις ελληνικές θάλασσες ως Παναγία Τήνου 2 και φυσικά ως Εξπρες Αθηνά.

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Το λέω γιατί το συγκεκριμένο έχει πολύ μεγάλη ιστορία στις ελληνικές θάλασσες ως Παναγία Τήνου 2 και φυσικά ως Εξπρες Αθηνά.


 Συμφωνώ απόλυτα . Αλλα και τα αλλα βαπορια κριμα δεν ειναι ?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ δυσκολο να γινει κατι.Τα προβληματα που εχει ειναι πολλα και δισεπιλυσιμα απο οτι ακουω.Ειναι και η ηλικια μεγαλη που επιβαρυνη την θεση του.Ισως το ξαδερφακι του γεωργιος εξπρες πριν 6 χρονια να ηταν και σε καλυτερη κατασταση.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τουλάχιστον υπάρχει κάποιος φραγμός για όποιον θέλει να μπει μέσα ? Έχει φύλακα???*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια μικρή επιστροφή στο παρελθόν.

Με τα σινιάλα του Κώστα του Αγαπητού και τα φώτα αναμένα.
Πρέπει να επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά, κάπου στα 1999.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Athina.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πραγματικα υπεροχες φωτογραφιες!!!Παντως με ολες αυτες τις ιστορικες φωτογραφιες το θεμα του καραβιου ειναι λες και βρισκεται στην ενοτητα ιστορικα πλοια...... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## noulos

> Μια μικρή επιστροφή στο παρελθόν.
> 
> Με τα σινιάλα του Κώστα του Αγαπητού και τα φώτα αναμένα.
> Πρέπει να επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά, κάπου στα 1999.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
> 
> Athina.jpg


Εχω την εντύπωση ότι με τα σινιάλα της Agapitos Express Ferries ταξίδεψε μόνο από Ραφήνα. Εκτός αν αντικατέστησε κάποιο άλλο της εταιρείας στην ακινησία του. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το 1999, το καράβι ταξίδεψε και από τον Πειραιά.
Ταξίδεψε για λίγο στη γραμμή Πάρου-Νάξου-Ίου-Σαντορίνης και για λίγες ημέρες πρέπει να ταξίδεψε στη γραμμή Σύρου-Τήνου-Μυκόνου.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα δίδυμα του Βελγίου ταξίδεψαν για 6 καλοκαίρια μαζί από τη Ραφήνα για ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.

Το *1999* το *"Εξπρές Αθηνά"* έρχεται στη *Ραφήνα* με τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας του *Κώστα Αγαπητού.*
Πάνω που αρχίζει να προσαρμόζεται στη γραμμή, αλλάζουν τα πάντα στην ακτοπλοΐα και περνά στην *Minoan Flying Dolphins.
*
Εδώ, ας τα δούμε μαζί ένα *σαββατιάτικο* πρωϊνό του *Αυγούστου του 1999.*
Αρχικά, δίπλα στο *"Εξπρές Αθηνά"* ήταν δεμένο το "*Super Cat Haroula".*
Όταν έφυγε το *"Χαρούλα"*, ήρθε δίπλα στο* "Αθηνά"* το *"Superferry II".

*twins.jpg

Τα δίδυμα μαζί.jpg

_Με την ευχή να ξαναβρεθούμε μαζί σε κάποιο λιμάνι ...._

Μαζί στη Ραφήνα.jpg

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τα δυο αδερφια ηταν, το ενα οτι πρεπει και το αλλο οτι χρειαζεται.Τη σειρα τη βαζεται εσεις!Πολυ ωραιο το υλικο που ανεβασε ο roi baudoin

----------


## boeing

Υπέροχα Roi. Σε ευχαριστούμε για το υλικό που ανεβάζεις. Για το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ έχεις βρει τίπoτα άλλο;

----------


## dokimakos21

Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες Roi Baudoin..!!Μακαρι οπως ειπες να τα ξαναδουμε μαζι σε καποιο λιμανι :Smile:  αλλα......δυσκολο...!!! :Sad:

----------


## vinman

> Τα δίδυμα του Βελγίου ταξίδεψαν για 6 καλοκαίρια μαζί από τη Ραφήνα για ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.
> 
> Το *1999* το *"Εξπρές Αθηνά"* έρχεται στη *Ραφήνα* με τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας του *Κώστα Αγαπητού.*
> Πάνω που αρχίζει να προσαρμόζεται στη γραμμή, αλλάζουν τα πάντα στην ακτοπλοΐα και περνά στην *Minoan Flying Dolphins.*
> 
> Εδώ, ας τα δούμε μαζί ένα *σαββατιάτικο* πρωϊνό του *Αυγούστου του 1999.*
> Αρχικά, δίπλα στο *"Εξπρές Αθηνά"* ήταν δεμένο το "*Super Cat Haroula".*
> Όταν έφυγε το *"Χαρούλα"*, ήρθε δίπλα στο* "Αθηνά"* το *"Superferry II".*
> 
> ...


 
Να 'σαι καλά φίλε Roi για τα ντοκουμέντα που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πλοίαρχος στο *"Εξπρές Αθηνά"* το 1999 ήταν, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, *ο Γιώργος Περουλάκης.*
Εδώ θα πρέπει να είναι ο σκύλος του Γιώργου Περουλάκη επί του πλοίου.

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=9408

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Roi Baudoin ανεβασες Φωτο γεματες ρομαντισμο και νοσταλγια,αναμνησεις και απο τα δυο πλοια, ομως μελαγχολια για το ενα αυτο που βρισκετε στο Λαυριο και η μονη παρεα που εχει ειναι η μοναξια του...ομως η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eτσι ειναι!Πλοιαρχος το 1999  ηταν ,σωστα, ο Γιωργος Περουλακης παρα πολυ καλος μανουβραδορος και πολυ λιγο διαφημισμενος.Δεν του αρεσε καθολου η δημοσιοτητα αφου, οταν εκανε αφιερωμα το γνωστο ναυτιλιακο περιοδικο τον οκτ99 δεν εμφανιστηκε καθολου ο καπτα Γιωργης.Αν και ειχε πολλα να πει!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Τα δίδυμα του Βελγίου ταξίδεψαν για 6 καλοκαίρια μαζί από τη Ραφήνα για ¶νδρο-Τήνο-Μύκονο.
> 
> Το *1999* το *"Εξπρές Αθηνά"* έρχεται στη *Ραφήνα* με τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας του *Κώστα Αγαπητού.*
> Πάνω που αρχίζει να προσαρμόζεται στη γραμμή, αλλάζουν τα πάντα στην ακτοπλοΐα και περνά στην *Minoan Flying Dolphins.*
> 
> Εδώ, ας τα δούμε μαζί ένα *σαββατιάτικο* πρωϊνό του *Αυγούστου του 1999.*
> Αρχικά, δίπλα στο *"Εξπρές Αθηνά"* ήταν δεμένο το "*Super Cat Haroula".*
> Όταν έφυγε το *"Χαρούλα"*, ήρθε δίπλα στο* "Αθηνά"* το *"Superferry II".*
> 
> ...


*Πάρα πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες από ένα όμορφο πλοίο που δυστυχώς σαπίζει δεμένο στο Λαύριο . Ας ελπίσουμε κάποια στιγμή, όπως λέτε και παραπάνω , να ξανακάνουν τα δύο αδερφάκια μαζί δρομολόγια σε κάποιο ελληνικό λιμάνι , εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα το λιμάνι αυτό να είναι η Ραφήνα ...........*

----------


## parianos

Τωρα που πτωχευσε η SAOS, θα το παρει καποια ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια;

----------


## capten4

ΑΣ ΕΛΠΙΣΟΥΜΕ....ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΠΑΜΕ 10 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΙΣΩ, ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ, ΣΤΙΣ 18 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ 1999....
athina 1999.JPG

athina 99.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> ΑΣ ΕΛΠΙΣΟΥΜΕ....ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΠΑΜΕ 10 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΙΣΩ, ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ, ΣΤΙΣ 18 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ 1999....


 ΜΑ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ??? Πολλες πρωτες πεφτουν.
Capten4 καρεκλοποδαρα ειχε ριξει εκεινη τη μερα και ειναι ετσι η θαλασσα?

----------


## capten4

ΝΑΙ, ΤΟ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΒΡΕΞΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ

----------


## sea_serenade

Με διαφήμιση του Milko μοιάζει..... :Razz:

----------


## Georgecz3

Πραγματικα ομορφη φωτο :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Ας το θυμηθούμε τότε που χτύπαγε τα 20 μιλάκια και βαμουσε και έδερνε!

ATHINA.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σχεδον ολοιο οι πλοιαρχοι που εχουν κανει στο βαπορι λενε τα καλυτερα!Εκτος απο το γκαραζ.Οι μηχανικοι δεν ξερω τι ελεγαν

----------


## diagoras

Ωραιο βαπορι.Ειχα ταξιδεψει μαζι του προς Τηνο και μου εκανε μεγαλη εντυπωση η πολυτελεια του στους εσωτερικους χωρους του αλλα και τα απλετα ανοιχτα καταστρωματα του.Ειναι κριμα να μην ταξιδευει αυτο το βαπορι.Ειναι ακομα παροπλισμενο??? :Sad:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το πλοίο πρέπει να παραμένει παροπλισμένο στο Λαύριο.

Υπάρχει μια μικρή ελπίδα να ξαναταξιδέψει.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Ας το θυμηθούμε τότε που χτύπαγε τα 20 μιλάκια και βαμουσε και έδερνε!
> 
> ATHINA.JPG


*Πολύ όμορφη φώτο Απόστολε!!Είναι κρίμα να σαπίζει στο Λαύριο αυτό το πλοίο.Ας ελπίσουμε κάποια μέρα να το ξαναδούμε να ταξιδεύει...*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε μια βόλτα μέχρι την Τήνο με το* "Εξπρές Αθηνά";
*
Βρισκόμαστε *10 χρόνια πριν* και ταξιδεύουμε για *Τήνο* με το *"Εξπρές Αθηνά"* και πλοίαρχο τον *Γιώργο τον Περουλάκη.*

Εξαιρετικοί εσωτερικοί και εξωτερικοί χώροι, γρήγορο, όμορφο και άνετο.
_Το ταξίδι ήταν σαν μια μικρή κρουαζιέρα.
_
Ας δούμε κάποιες γωνιές του καραβιού.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους *φίλους.
*
*Καταστρώματα*

καταστρώματα.jpg

Στο Εξπρές Αθηνά.jpg
*
Αγναντεύοντας την πλώρη και το πέλαγος.*
Σε λίγα χρόνια θα λέμε στους νεότερους ότι περνάγαμε σχεδόν όλο το ταξίδι σ΄αυτή τη θέση και δεν θα μας πιστεύουν, μιας πολύ λίγα πλοία θα διαθέτουν τέτοια θέση για αγνάντεμα.
Το "*Γεώργιος Εξπρές",  το "Μπάρι Εξπρές", το Σίφνος Εξπρές", το "Καπεταν Αλέξανδρος Α", το "Ναϊάς ΙΙ", το "Golden Vergina", το "Superferry II", το "Εξπρές Αθηνά"* ήταν ή είναι κάποια από τα πλοία με αυτήν την πολυτέλεια (την λεγόμενη και κόντρα γέφυρα).

Αγναντεύοντας το πέλαγος.jpg

*Η πλώρη*

Η πλώρη.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Πάμε μια βόλτα μέχρι την Τήνο με το* "Εξπρές Αθηνά";*
> 
> Βρισκόμαστε *10 χρόνια πριν* και ταξιδεύουμε για *Τήνο* με το *"Εξπρές Αθηνά"* και πλοίαρχο τον *Γιώργο τον Περουλάκη.*
> 
> Εξαιρετικοί εσωτερικοί και εξωτερικοί χώροι, γρήγορο, όμορφο και άνετο.
> _Το ταξίδι ήταν σαν μια μικρή κρουαζιέρα._
> 
> Ας δούμε κάποιες γωνιές του καραβιού.
> 
> ...


Μπορεί η ΣΑΟΣ (και η κάθε ΣΑΟΣ) να μην το ταξιδεύει αλλά εμείς είμαστε τυχεροί γιατί ο Roi (υποκλινόμαστε) φροντίζει να μας ταξιδεύει αυτός.

Αντώνη για ακόμη μια φορά ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου 2*...

panagia thnoy 2.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο Roi Baudoin_

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Φιλε Ροι εισαι εξαιρετικος!!!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου 2*...σε αφισα της V.S.L.

panagia thnoy 2.jpg

----------


## capten4

ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ, ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΥΧΗ ΤΟΥ....
PANAGIA THNOY 2.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Τοτε κατι εγινε,τωρα τι γινεται???

----------


## Thanasis89

Χάνεις κάτι όταν το ξεχνάς... Και ο Αντώνης βοηθά να μην το ξεχνάμε... Μπράβο Αντώνη ! Μπράβο...

----------


## capten4

ΠΑΜΕ ΠΑΛΙ* ΔΕΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΙΣΩ....ΟΙ ΜΕΤΟΧΕΣ ΣΤΑ ΛΙΜΙΤ ΑΠ, ΤΡΙΗΜΕΡΟ ΠΡΩΤΟΜΑΓΙΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ,ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΦΙΣΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ , ΑΝΑΧΩΡΕΙ....
ex athina 1999.JPG

ex athna.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Μακαρι να το ξαναδουμε και παλι capten4!

----------


## capten4

ΑΛΛΕΣ ΔΥΟ, Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ 2000 ΚΑΙ Η ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 2002.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αθηνα*...
_ Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

237.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον capten4_

----------


## diagoras

''Ορφανη'' χωρις τα σινιαλα της.Με ποια εταιρια ταξιδευε εκεινο το ταξιδι χωρις σινιαλα? 
 Υ.Γ. οπως παντα τρομερη η φωτογραφια σου

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Λιγο πιο παλια το 1995 οταν ως PANAGIA TINOY 2 εκανε το δρομολογιο της παροναξιας

film (157).jpg

Aφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON και capten 4

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφο βαπορι του πηγαινε  πολυ η εμφανιση  της V.S.L.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πιστεύω και εγώ ότι τα σινιάλα της *VSL* του πήγαιναν πολύ.

Η παραπάνω φωτογραφία του καλού φίλου B*EN BRUCE* είναι πραγματικά τόσο ωραία, ώστε αξίζει να την κάνεις κάδρο για να στολίσεις τον τοίχο.

Εδώ, ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία λίγο μελαγχολική.
_Ημέρα των Φώτων του 2000 στη Ραφήνα._

Το πλοίο, χωρίς σινιάλα, ταξιδεύει για την *Minoan Flying Dolphins.*
_Η ακτοπλοΐα που ξέραμε, πλέον, δεν υπήρχε._

Η παραπάνω φωτογραφία του *Λέανδρου*, πιθανόν, να είναι της ίδιας περιόδου.

Στη Ραφήνα.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ηταν η περιοδος οπου η λευκη φορεσια δεν σε πηγαινε στο παρελθον δυστυχος, αλλα στο ξεριζομα της παραδοσης απο τα σπλαχνα τους

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αθηνα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

238.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο Roi Baudoin._

----------


## diagoras

Καταπληκτικες οι φωτογραφιες ολων σας και σας ευχαριστουμε που μοιραζεστε μαζι μας αυτα τα σπανια για σημερα γεγονοτα

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Λιγο πιο παλια το 1995 οταν ως PANAGIA TINOY 2 εκανε το δρομολογιο της παροναξιας
> 
> film (157).jpg
> 
> Aφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON και capten 4


 Και πέρναγε ότι έβρισκε μπροστά του.Δυνατό χαρτί στη Παροναξία τότε εναλλάξ με τον Απόλλωνα.Ναιάς Εξπρές,Σαντορίνη,Ποσειδώνας ακόμα βλέπουν τα απόνερα του.Μεγάλες κόντρες που είχα την τύχη να τις ζήσω αφού τότε ταξίδευα με το Παναγία.

----------


## dokimakos21

> Και πέρναγε ότι έβρισκε μπροστά του.Δυνατό χαρτί στη Παροναξία τότε εναλλάξ με τον Απόλλωνα.Ναιάς Εξπρές,Σαντορίνη,Ποσειδώνας ακόμα βλέπουν τα απόνερα του.Μεγάλες κόντρες που είχα την τύχη να τις ζήσω αφού τότε ταξίδευα με το Παναγία.


 
Γενικα φιλε μου Μεγαλες αλλα κ αλλες εποχες η τοτε ακτοπλοια μας...!!

----------


## capten4

ΗΤΑΝ Η ΕΠΟΧΗ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΑΝ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΜΑΤΑ, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ....ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ...

----------


## diagoras

Ασπρα καραβια τα ονειρα μας...............

----------


## capten4

ΤΡΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ, ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΠΕΡΟΥΛΑΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ, ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 2000 ΜΕ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΑΝΤΡΕΑ ΝΑΖΟ....

1o remezzo 1..JPG

1oREMEZZO...JPG

anaxorisi.JPG

ATHINA 2000.JPG

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Βρήκα αυτές τις εικόνες από μια webcam της Μυκόνου...

[IMG]www.mykon.gr/mykimgs/camstory1/mo050425064802248.htm[/IMG]

----------


## capten4

ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ....ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ, 1999, ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΤΑ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ ΠΕΡΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ....

athina 1999.JPG

----------


## AegeanIslands

*Captain4* H Περιγραφη ειναι σε αξια οσο και η εικονα με την _ΑΘΗΝΑ_ και τον "Ψηλο" να δινουν ρεσιταλ...

----------


## gtogias

Η HSW έχει ήδη συμφωνήσει την πώληση του Εξπρές Αθηνά και το έχει πάει στη γωνιά που σήμερα φιλοξενεί το Τζετφέρρυ1 για τα περαιτέρω:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49933

----------


## nickosps

> Η HSW έχει ήδη συμφωνήσει την πώληση του Εξπρές Αθηνά και το έχει πάει στη γωνιά που σήμερα φιλοξενεί το Τζετφέρρυ1 για τα περαιτέρω:


Ωραία φωτογραφία, αλλά ανάθεμα την ώρα!:twisted:

----------


## plori

> Ωραία φωτογραφία, αλλά ανάθεμα την ώρα!:twisted:


 ΚΑΛΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## xidianakis

> Η HSW έχει ήδη συμφωνήσει την πώληση του Εξπρές Αθηνά και το έχει πάει στη γωνιά που σήμερα φιλοξενεί το Τζετφέρρυ1 για τα περαιτέρω:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49933


και προς τα που θα ειναι τα καινουρια του λιμερια?? θα φυγει απο Ελλαδα?

----------


## nickosps

> και προς τα που θα ειναι τα καινουρια του λιμερια?? θα φυγει απο Ελλαδα?


Δεν λέει για τώρα, λέει για όταν η HSW το πούλησε στη ΣΑΟΣ. Ανάθεμα @#%%@%#^#$:twisted:

----------


## xidianakis

σορρυ.. εγω το κατανοησα λαθος..

----------


## hayabusa

*αν δεν κάνω λάθος η ΣΑΟΣ κατέθεσε αίτηση για να πάρει κάποια άγονη με το πλοίο μερικές μέρες πριν. αντε να το δούμε να πιάνει πάλι δουλειά και τι στον κόσμο !
*

----------


## opelmanos

> *αν δεν κάνω λάθος η ΣΑΟΣ κατέθεσε αίτηση για να πάρει κάποια άγονη με το πλοίο μερικές μέρες πριν. αντε να το δούμε να πιάνει πάλι δουλειά και τι στον κόσμο !*


Πότε έγινε ρε παιδιά αυτό?Υπάρχει καμία φήμη οτί θα ξαναταξιδέψει?

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Και άντε πήρε την άγονη - λέεεεεεεεμε τώρα - πώς θα ταξιδέψει;;;
Θα κολυμπάει το πλήρωμα και θα το σπρώχνει;

----------


## Apostolos

Ελα ντε! Με τους στροφάλους καψαλισμένους πολύ πολύ να βάλει καμια εξωλέμβια!

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Αλλά επειδή ούτε εξωλέμβια δεν μπορούν να αγοράσουν τοις μετρητοίς.... μπορεί να ανοίξουν τρύπες λίγο πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή και να βάζουν το πλήρωμα να κάνει κουπί. Αν βεβαίως βεβαίως βρεθεί πλήρωμα που θα πάει να δουλέψει στη ΣΑΟΣ!!! Ωστόσο όσοι έχουν πάει να δουλέψουν κατά καιρούς εκεί έχουν μάθει αν μη τι άλλο να τραβάνε γερό κουπί.  :Wink:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Εξπρές Λήμνος : Ο σπασμένος καταπέλτης.*

----------


## opelmanos

> *Εξπρές Λήμνος : Ο σπασμένος καταπέλτης.*


Συγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά πώς έσπασε ο καταπέλτης?Που οφείλεται αυτό?Εχει παροχή ρεύματος το πλόίο η είναι τελείως σβηστό(οι ηλεκτρομηχανές δουλέυουν)?

----------


## Apostolos

Ε κουνα κουνα με τις θαλασσαες σπάσανε οι πίροι και έπεσε ο καταπέλτης. Πάντως δέν το έχω ξαναδεί αυτό το πράμα. Το πλοίο δέν εχει φύλακα? Δεν μπορούσαν να έχουν κλειστό τον καταπέλτη?

----------


## giannisk88

Βλεπω μια καρέκλα μέσα Απόστολε και πιθανολωγώ πως έχουν διορίσει κάποιο για φύλακα ο οποίος τσεπόνει τα χρήματα απο κάπου (δε ξερω αν είναι απο την εταιρία) και απλά δε πατάει τα πόδια του και ένα δεύτερο σενάριο έιναι το οτι αφού δεν έχει να πληρώσει τα έξοδα των πλοίων της η ΣΑΟΣ σιγά μη πληρώνει και για φύλακες.
Είναι πραγματικά μεγάλη στεναχώρια να βλέπεις ενα πλοίο σαν και αυτό να το κακοποιεί κυριολεκτικά η ΣΑΟΣ.
Γιατι η απαξίωση ενός βαποριού είναι το να το παρατήσεις.

----------


## noulos

> Βλεπω μια καρέκλα μέσα Απόστολε και πιθανολωγώ πως έχουν διορίσει κάποιο για φύλακα ο οποίος τσεπόνει τα χρήματα απο κάπου (δε ξερω αν είναι απο την εταιρία) και απλά δε πατάει τα πόδια του και ένα δεύτερο σενάριο έιναι το οτι αφού δεν έχει να πληρώσει τα έξοδα των πλοίων της η ΣΑΟΣ σιγά μη πληρώνει και για φύλακες...


Πιο πιθανό είναι να μην πληρωνόταν και να την κοπάνησε, παρά να τα τσεπώνει και να μην πατάει!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Δηλαδή λέτε οτί το πλοίο είναι τελείως αφύλακτο και όποιος θέλει μπορεί να μπεί άνετα χωρίς να τον ενοχλήσει κανένας

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Εξπρές Λήμνος : Ο σπασμένος καταπέλτης.*


Τρομερα στεναχωρη εικονα για ενα βαπορι που μου αφησε τις καλυτερες εντυπωσεις απο καθε αποψη σε δυο διαφορετικα ταξιδια που εκανα μαζι του το καλοκαιρι του 2006 (Πειραια-Παρο και Πειραια-Παρο-Ναξο-Ικαρια)... Μολις τρια χρονια μετα, ποσα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει... :Sad:

----------


## noulos

Ρώτα και εμάς που το ζήσαμε στην Ραφήνα!

----------


## Ergis

> *Εξπρές Λήμνος : Ο σπασμένος καταπέλτης.*


εγω θα κανω τον δικηγορο του διαβολου:
συναδελφε τοσο καραβι ηταν και εσυ τον σπασμενο καταπελτη τραβηξες μονο;;;
πλακα κανω φυσικα...
ειναι κριμα για το ιστορικο αυτο βαπορι να καταληξει ετσι :Sad:  :Sad: 
στο ξενοδοχειο μας οι ελληνες που ερχοντουσαν με αυτο ελεγαν "ηρθαμε με το ΑΘΗΝΟΥΛΑ!!"δειγμα του ποσο καλες εντυπωσεις αφηνε....τελος παντων
εγω δυστυχως δεν ειχα την τιμη να ταξιδεψω ουτε και με αυτο το βαπορι.....

----------


## Tsikalos

Κι εγώ ταξίδεψα το 2002 από Τήνο-¶νδρο και αντίστροφα. Συμπαθητικό πλοίο όσο το είδα σε τόσο μικρό ταξίδι, με τα ανοικτά του κατστρώματα που κυρίως τη βγάλαμε. Εσωτερικά μπορεί να ήταν το ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ με το οποίο είχα ανέβει αλλά για τη χρήση που προοριζόταν -μικρότερες διαδρομές ήτανε μια χαρά.Μακάρι να ξαναταξιδέψει γιατί μου έκανε κάλύτερη εντύπωση από πλοία που ακόμη κυκλοφοράνε και σήμερα.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

ΚΡΙΜΑ!!!!!!!!!!! Τι να πεις.......Δυο φωτο του πλοιου στο Λαυριο.
P1011833.JPG

P1011863.JPG

----------


## φανούλα

Παιδιά να σας πω την πικρή αλήθεια... Το καράβι έτσι όπως είναι μην περιμένετε να ξαναταξιδέψει, ΑΛΛΑ μην στεναχωριέστε κιόλας για την κατάστασή του, απλά χαρείτε το που είναι κοντά μας από τις φώτο του και από κοντά γιατί άμα το παίρνανε για scrap θα ήταν χειρότερα. Οι λάτρεις του Roi Baudoin είμαι σίγουρη πως καταλαβαίνουν τι θέλω να πω.

----------


## Ergis

> ΚΡΙΜΑ!!!!!!!!!!! Τι να πεις.......Δυο φωτο του πλοιου στο Λαυριο.
> P1011833.JPG
> 
> P1011863.JPG


το βαπορι γερνει λιγο προς τα αριστερα η μου φαινεται;;;

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> το βαπορι γερνει λιγο προς τα αριστερα η μου φαινεται;;;


Έτσι μου φαίνεται. Γέρνει λίγο...

----------


## hayabusa

όντως πρέπει να έχει πάρει μια κλίση. έτσι όπως το έχουνε αφήσει βέβαια και σαπίζει, και πάλι καλά να λέμε.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Παιδια να τανε μονο αυτο...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Το οτι γερνει ειναι το λιγοτερο.....

----------


## giannisk88

> Παιδια να τανε μονο αυτο......Το οτι γερνει ειναι το λιγοτερο.....


Αμ μπραβο!!
Αυτο σε λίγο καιρό θα γίνει εστία μόλυνσης εκεί!!
Μπορει να μπαίνει και να βγαίνει οποιος θέλει, απο άνθρωπος μέχρι αδέσποτα και να κάνουν οτι τους κατέβει...Ελλας το μεγαλείο σου!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Γερνει προς τα αριστερα.Θα το ξαναπω κριμα.Οταν ταξιδεψα μαζι του απο Λημνο για Λαυριο το 2007 πραγματικα απολαυσα το ταξιδι.Και οι χωροι του ησαν ωραιοι και καθαροι και ειδικα τα εξωτερικα του καταστρωματα ησαν σκετη απολαυση.

----------


## opelmanos

> Αμ μπραβο!!
> Αυτο σε λίγο καιρό θα γίνει εστία μόλυνσης εκεί!!
> Μπορει να μπαίνει και να βγαίνει οποιος θέλει, απο άνθρωπος μέχρι αδέσποτα και να κάνουν οτι τους κατέβει...Ελλας το μεγαλείο σου!!!


Οταν λές εστία μόλυνσης τι ενοείς?

----------


## giannisk88

> Οταν λές εστία μόλυνσης τι ενοείς?


Εξήγησα στην 3η γραμμή του ίδιου ποστ για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις :Wink: 
Οπως είναι λογικό οτιδήποτε αφήνεις στην τύχη του αφύλακτο έχει σχεδόν πάντα το μελλον που ανέφερα πριν.

----------


## opelmanos

> Εξήγησα στην 3η γραμμή του ίδιου ποστ για να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις
> Οπως είναι λογικό οτιδήποτε αφήνεις στην τύχη του αφύλακτο έχει σχεδόν πάντα το μελλον που ανέφερα πριν.


Kρίμα πάντως για το πλοίο αν και δεν το έχω ποτέ ταξιδέψει :Sad: Μακάρι να γίνει γρήγορα κάτι

----------


## nikosnasia

Express Lemnos σε μιά αναχώρηση του 2007.
Pict2007417.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Και μία του 2008 στη Μυτιλήνη.
Pict2008299.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Νίκο να σαι καλά.Να το ξαναβλέπαμε να ταξιδεύει καλά θα ήταν :Sad:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αθηνα*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 030.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_

----------


## cpt babis

> F/B *Εξπρες Αθηνα*...στην Τηνο.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> scan 030.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_


 Κριμα αυτος ο βαποραρος να μενει δεμενος!!!!
Ποιος ειναι ο cpt στη βαρδιολα?
Εξαιρετικη  APOLLON!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

> F/B *Εξπρες Αθηνα*...στην Τηνο.
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> scan 030.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο opelmanos_


Την αποθήκευσα ήδη στο αρχείο μου δεν χρειάζεται να σχολιάσω!!

----------


## nickosps

> Την αποθήκευσα ήδη στο αρχείο μου δεν χρειάζεται να σχολιάσω!!


Κι εγώ το ίδιο έκανα για ένα αγαπημένο βαπόρι!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eξπρες Αθηνα*... 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 083.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους nickosps,opelmanos,cpt babis._

----------


## cpt babis

> F/B *Eξπρες Αθηνα*... 
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> scan 083.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στους φιλους nickosps,opelmanos,cpt babis._


 Φιλε μου APOLLON σε ευχαριστω πολυ,η φωτογραφια σου ειναι υπεροχη!!!!
Να εισαι παντα καλα!!!!!!

----------


## opelmanos

Eυχαριστώ φίλε Απόλλωνα.Πολύ καλή η φωτό

----------


## nickosps

Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο TSS Apollon για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αθηνα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

O212.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους nickosps,cpt babis,opelmanos._

----------


## Rocinante

Απλα ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ !!!!!!!!!

----------


## cpt babis

> F/B *Εξπρες Αθηνα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> O212.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους nickosps,cpt babis,opelmanos._


 Το ευχαριστω ειναι πολυ λιγο !!!
Απλα υπεροχη!!!

----------


## nickosps

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να γράψω! Το ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο TSS!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αθηνα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 041.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Φημες θελουν (παντα με καθε επιφυλαξη) οτι υπαρχει υποψηφιος αγοραστης κ συζηταει με την ΣΑΟΣ για την αγορα του πλοιου....
Θα επανελθω μολις επιβεβαιωσω 100% την πληροφορια μου..!!
Θα ειναι εξαιρετικο εαν το δουμε να ξαναταξιδευει..Βεβαια αυτος που 8α το παρει το εαν το παρει το βαπορακι θα πρεπει να εχει περισια υπομονη για να ξαναστρωσει...!!

----------


## hayabusa

θα ήταν όντως καταπληκτικό. μιλάμε για Έλληνα εφοπλιστή;

----------


## dokimakos21

> θα ήταν όντως καταπληκτικό. μιλάμε για Έλληνα εφοπλιστή;


Ναι για Ελληνα...Αλλα μην αποκλειεις το ενδεχομενο να ειναι κ καποιος παλιοσ καπετανιος που εχει καλες σχεσεις με γνωστο εφοπλιστη....

----------


## hayabusa

όπως και να έχει θα ήταν ευχής έργο να γίνει τέτοια κίνηση !

----------


## Ergis

> Ναι για Ελληνα...Αλλα μην αποκλειεις το ενδεχομενο να ειναι κ καποιος παλιοσ καπετανιος που εχει καλες σχεσεις με γνωστο εφοπλιστη....


kanena βεντουρη μυριζομαι......

----------


## hayabusa

εμένα αρχικά το μυαλό μου πήγε σε κάποιον Αγαπητό από μια κουβέντα που είχα ακουσει στο λιμανι της Μυκονου πριν καιρό (περι επαναδραστηριοποίησης στην ακτοπλοια κλπ). βέβαια δεν ταιριάζει με αυτό που λέει ο dokimakos...αλλά, υπομονή, ο καιρός θα δείξει  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Λημνος*... _Ευχομαι να το δω και παλι να σαλπαρει..._

DSCN1541.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

> εμένα αρχικά το μυαλό μου πήγε σε κάποιον Αγαπητό από μια κουβέντα που είχα ακουσει στο λιμανι της Μυκονου πριν καιρό (περι επαναδραστηριοποίησης στην ακτοπλοια κλπ). βέβαια δεν ταιριάζει με αυτό που λέει ο dokimakos...αλλά, υπομονή, ο καιρός θα δείξει


Με εκανες τελικα να το ανοιξω το στοματακι μου χωρις να ειναι 100% σιγουρο...Ναι προκυτε για τον Αγαπητο...Κ ακουσα κ για καποιο αλλο ονομα αγνωστο προς εμενα...

----------


## hayabusa

δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τη χαρά μου διαβάζοντας την επιβεβαίωση σου. να ξαναδούμε τα σινιάλα του Αγαπητού με τη βαριά τους ιστορία πάνω σε ένα επίσης ιστορικό πλοίο, νομίζω δεν ειναι και λίγο.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

Εγω θελω να ευχηθω στο βαπορι να ξαναταξιδεψει αλλα να ταξιδευει αξιοπρεπως οπως ο αδερφος της.Και ο εφοπλιστης που θα το παρει να το αγαπησει και να γινει παλι κουκλα!!!

----------


## hayabusa

αν τελικά πάει στον Αγαπητό νομίζω πως θα πρέπει να θεωρούμε δεδομένο ότι "καλοπεράσει" και το βαπόρι του αλλά και οι επιβάτες του  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Και ο εφοπλιστης που θα το παρει να το αγαπησει και να γινει παλι κουκλα!!!


Αυτο θα ειναι το μονο σιγουρο...Μονο ενας ανθρωπος που αγαπαει τα βαπορια θα αγοραζε ενα τετοια πλοιο στην κατασταση που βρισκεται η ΑΘΗΝΟΥΛΑ...

----------


## diagoras

Μακαρι να το ξαναδουμε το βαπορι να ταξιδευει.Ειναι κριμα να  βρισκεται σε αυτην την κατασταση

----------


## dokimakos21

Εξπρες Αθηνα...Στην Τηνο οπου μακαρι να την ξαναδουμε..... :Wink: 

skan026.jpg

Χαρισμενη στον tss apollon k ston hayabusa

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Εξπρες Αθηνα...Στην Τηνο οπου μακαρι να την ξαναδουμε.....
> 
> skan026.jpg
> 
> Χαρισμενη στον tss apollon k ston hayabusa


Φιλε dokimakos21 σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση. Ειθε να το ξαναδουμε.....

----------


## opelmanos

Eδώ μια αγαπημένη μου φωτογραφία φυσικά ο λόγος εμφανής :Cool: που είχε καταχωρήσει παλαιότερα κάποιος συμφορουμίτης όνομα δεν θυμάμαι αλλά πιστεύω οτί αξίζει να την ξαναδούμε.Το περιμένω πώς και πώς να το ξαναδώ να ταξιδεύει και να το φωτογραφίσω

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61854

----------


## parianos

> Eδώ μια αγαπημένη μου φωτογραφία φυσικά ο λόγος εμφανήςπου είχε καταχωρήσει παλαιότερα κάποιος συμφορουμίτης όνομα δεν θυμάμαι αλλά πιστεύω οτί αξίζει να την ξαναδούμε.Το περιμένω πώς και πώς να το ξαναδώ να ταξιδεύει και να το φωτογραφίσω
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61854


φιλε opelmanos, ειναι η δικη μου φωτο και χαιρομαι που σου αρεσει....

----------


## diagoras

Τελικα με καποιες φιμες που ακουστηκαν οτι αγορασε εφοπλιστης το βαπορι τι γινεται???:|

----------


## opelmanos

Aναμένουμε προς το παρών. Ακόμα τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο :Sad:  ,η θεωρεία από την πράξη απέχει πολύ

----------


## dokimakos21

Εξπρες Αθηνα
Τηνος 23.08.2004

σάρωση0002.jpg

Χαρισμενη στους TSS APOLLON,polyka,sylver23,vinman,diagoras,hayabusa,o  pelmanos

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS ATHINA το 1999 στην τηνο.Ο ψηλος ο κυριος απο το πρωτο απο αριστερα παραθυρο 'η το πρωτο απο δεξια του πλοιου ειναι ο καπτα Γιωργης Περουλακης , απο τα πιο δυνατα χειριστηρια που περασαν απο την ακτοπλοια,αλλα εντελως αθορυβα


scans (69).jpg

----------


## nickosps

Βλέπουμε και δεν χορταίνουμε πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες της Αθηνάς! Μακάρι να τη δούμε και ξανά ζωντανή όπως της αξίζει!

----------


## diagoras

> Εξπρες Αθηνα
> Τηνος 23.08.2004
> 
> σάρωση0002.jpg
> 
> Χαρισμενη στους TSS APOLLON,polyka,sylver23,vinman,diagoras,hayabusa,o  pelmanos


 Φιλε Φωτη σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την φωτογραφια.Πραγματικα πανεμορφη.Να σαι καλα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Εξπρες Αθηνα
> Τηνος 23.08.2004
> 
> σάρωση0002.jpg
> 
> Χαρισμενη στους TSS APOLLON,polyka,sylver23,vinman,diagoras,hayabusa,o  pelmanos


Φιλε dokimakos21 σε ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Eξπρες Αθηνα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 

scan 083.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον Ben Bruce_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερως τον φιλο TSS APOLLON και του αφιερωνω μια φωτο απο την τελευταια καλη περιοδο του καλου αυτου βελγικου σκαριου


athina.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια Ben Bruce!

----------


## cpt babis

> F/B *Eξπρες Αθηνα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ 
> 
> scan 083.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον Ben Bruce_





> Ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερως τον φιλο TSS APOLLON και του αφιερωνω μια φωτο απο την τελευταια καλη περιοδο του καλου αυτου βελγικου σκαριου
> 
> 
> athina.JPG


 Υπεροχες οι φωτο σας !!!
Οπως παντα αλλωστε!!!

----------


## diagoras

Τρομερες οι φωτογραφιες του βαποριου.Μακαρι να το ξαναδουμε ετσι στις δοξες του

----------


## opelmanos

Δύο φωτό όταν ταξίδευε το καλοκαίρι του 2007. Η μια στο κεντρικό λιμάνι και ηα\ άλλη στο εμπορικό λιμάνι.Αφιερωμένες σε BEN BRUCE ,douzoune ,nikosnasia,dokimakos 21,Leo


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62557

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62558

----------


## hayabusa

υπάρχει μήπως καμια νεότερη πληροφορία σχετικά την αγορά του πλοίου ;

----------


## opelmanos

Αφού κανείς δεν αναφέρει κάτι μάλλον δεν υπάρχει.Ασ περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα και θα δούμε

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Λημνος*...Λαυριο 27-6-2009.

DSCN1542.jpg

----------


## lavriotis

> Αφού κανείς δεν αναφέρει κάτι μάλλον δεν υπάρχει.Ασ περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα και θα δούμε


ΦΙΛΕ ΜΑΝΟ ΜΕΝΩ  ΣΤΟ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΘΛΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΚΡΙΜΑ !!! ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ  ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙ !!! ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΣΚΑΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ !!!

----------


## helatros68

Το Εξπρες Λημνος στο Λαυριο στις 30.9.2009

----------


## Panos80

> Το Εξπρες Λημνος στο Λαυριο στις 30.9.2009


 
Ειναι μπαταρισμενο ή μου φαινεται;

----------


## giorgos_249

*Είχαμε μέσα στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου ένα σοβαρό ατύχημα ( ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ) τώρα θα έχουμε και άλλο...*

----------


## hayabusa

λογικό μου φαίνεται να είναι μπαταρισμένο αλλά δεν ξερω αν αποτελει ζήτημα ασφαλείας. αλήθεια, τι ειχε γινει με το Γεωργιος Εξπρες στο λαύριο;

----------


## lavriotis

> λογικό μου φαίνεται να είναι μπαταρισμένο αλλά δεν ξερω αν αποτελει ζήτημα ασφαλείας. αλήθεια, τι ειχε γινει με το Γεωργιος Εξπρες στο λαύριο;


ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ   ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΠΡΟΣ Τ΄ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΓΚΑΡΑΖΟΠΟΡΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΚΟΛΛΗΘΕΙ !!!

----------


## hayabusa

αυτό είναι γνωστό εδώ και καιρό. μάλιστα παλιότερα είχε ανέβει και σχετική φωτογραφία.

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ 31-10-2009

----------


## opelmanos

Μέσα επιχήρησες καθόλου να μπείς?Μου φαίνεται πάντως οτί το μπατάρισμα σε σχέση με παλιές φωτό ολοένα και μεγαλώνει.

----------


## hayabusa

να υποθέσω ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε καν φύλακας ε;

----------


## sylver23

Σε αυτό μην είστε ποτέ σίγουροι.Σε πολλά πλοία νομίζαμε οτι δεν υπάρχει φύλακας επειδή δεν ήταν στο γκαράζ αλλά βγήκαμε λάθος...

----------


## lavriotis

> να υποθέσω ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε καν φύλακας ε;


ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΜΠΕΛΙΤΣΑ ΞΥΛΙΝΗ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΩΡΑ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ !!!

----------


## Apostolos

Και να ήθελε κάποιος να το πάρει δέν θα μπορεί... Όλα τσιμεντωμένα θα είναι...
Αχ και να χε κανα κοκορέτσι, καμια γαρδούμπα να ψηνόταν μέσα βρε παιδί μπάς και έβρισκε το θεό του...

----------


## giorgos_249

*Επειδή το ανέφερα πριν , για όποιους δε θυμούνται το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ είχε πάρει φωτιά στο Λαύριο.*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συμφωνω, αλλα δεν ηταν παροπλισμενο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> F/B *Εξπρες Αθηνα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> O212.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους nickosps,cpt babis,opelmanos._



Ακριβως με τετοια θαλασσα και με αυτα τα χρωματα το ταξιδεψα 3 φορες το καλοκαιρι του 2006!!! Πειραιαα-Παρος,  Πειραιας-Παρος-Ναξος-Ευδηλος, Ευδηλος-Ναξος-Παρος-Πειραιας. Αυτη η *καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια* μου φερνει τοσο ομορφες αναμνησεις,  να σαι παντα καλα φιλε μου!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε, να πούμε ότι η φωτιά είχε ξεσπάσει στο *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* τον *Σεπτέμβριο του 1999* κατά τη διάρκεια της τροφοδοσίας με πετρέλαιο (πετρέλευση) 
Εκείνη την εποχή το *"Γεώργιος Εξπρές"* εκετελούσε ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια και δύο φορές την εβδομάδα ερχόταν στο Λαύριο.

Για την ιστορία να πούμε ότι αντικαταστάθηκε, προσωρινά,  στα δρομολόγιά του από το *"Ιονίς".*
Το ατυχημα δεν ήταν τόσο σοβαρό και έπειτα από δύο εβδομάδες (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) επανήλθε στα δρομολόγιά του.

Ιδού και το *"Ιονίς"* στη Σύρα

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...D%DF%F2&page=5

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ 15-11-2009.

----------


## opelmanos

> ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ 15-11-2009.


 Για πόσο ακόμα άραγε θα κάθεται εκεί πέρα :Confused:

----------


## lavriotis

> Για πόσο ακόμα άραγε θα κάθεται εκεί πέρα


ΦΙΛΕ ΜΑΝΟ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΜΕΛΗΜΕΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΘΛΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ!!! ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Εξπρες Αθηνα*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 031.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,polykas,rocinante,dokimakos21,Notias,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ  Σ_

----------


## hayabusa

*απίστευτη !!!!*

----------


## Rocinante

> F/B *Εξπρες Αθηνα*...
> _Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
> 
> 
> _χαρισμενη στους φιλους Ben Bruce,polykas,rocinante,dokimakos21,Notias,ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟ  Σ_


Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια γεματη ενεργεια.
Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Leo

Πιο ζωντανή φωτογραφία δεν έχει γίνει. Η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν να την φωτογραφίσω τώρα. Ευχαρσιτούμε Λέανδρο και T.S.S. APOLLON  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο αυτο σημειο εβγαιναν οι καλυτερες φωτο.Και λεω εβγαιναν, γιατι το μεσα της μυκονου απο το καλοκαιρι μας χαιρετησε δυστυχως

----------


## nickosps

Απίστευτα όμορφη φωτογραφία! Αυτός είσαι! :Very Happy:

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Εξπρές Αθηνά, στον Πειραιά...

DSC_0335.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να το δουμε ως PRINS PHILIPPE στο βελγιακι


skitsa (39).jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Εξπρές Αθηνά

toppag868.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Τι βαπορας.Πραγματικα νιωθω χαρουμενος που προλαβα και ταξιδεψα 2 φορες μαζι του

----------


## nickosps

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο diagora! Ευτυχώς που πρόλαβα! aegeanspeedlines καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο diagora! Ευτυχώς που πρόλαβα! aegeanspeedlines καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!


Ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες!!!

----------


## hayabusa

να είσαι βέβαιος πως ανυπομονούμε να τις δούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

_To πλοίο σαπίζει στο Λαύριο.Τι Κρίμα....:cry:
_
_Λαύριο 29-11-2009._

POLYKAS.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Μέχρι και ο καταπέλτης του πλοίου πεσμένος στον ντόκο.*


polykas---.jpg

----------


## Harry14

Επειδη δεν γνωριζω για το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ποιος ο λογος που ειναι σε αυτη την κατασταση;

----------


## Apostolos

Ξεκίνα απο την πρώτη σελίδα (σε αυτό αλλα και σε άλλα θέματα) και θα μάθεις πολλά

----------


## lavriotis

ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΝΕΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΥΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ? ΚΡΙΜΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΧΑΛΙ!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Μην περιμενετε κανενα καλο νεο για το πλοιο μιας και οτι γινει θα κριθει απο το μελλον της εταιρειας και αν θυμηθουμε οτι το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο δεν ειναι δυστυχως και το καλυτερο πλεον της SAOS μιας και υπαρχει σε καλυτερη κατασταση το Σαμοθρακη το Θεσσαλονικη ακομα και το Παναγια Σουμελα τοτε...
Αλλωστε τα προβληματα του πλοιου δεν ειναι ο καταπελτης η οι σκουριες αλλα πολυ σοβαροτερα. Εγω θεωρω πιθανοτερο να το δουμε καποια στιγμη να ταξιδευει ρυμουλκουμενο στην ανατολικη ακτη του Αιγαιου.
Μακαρι να βγω ψευτης.

----------


## hayabusa

το κακό είναι πως ούτε εκείνη η φήμη που μας είχε μεταφέρει κάποιος φίλος παλιότερα (περί αγοράς του πλοίου από γνωστό εφοπλιστή) φαίνεται να επιβεβαιώνεται και είναι κρίμα πραγματικά να δούμε το καράβι αυτό να καταλήγει στο διαλυτήριο (τη στιγμή μάλιστα που το αδερφάκι όχι μόνο ταξιδεύει ακόμα αλλά είναι σαν να μην έχει περάσει χρόνος από πάνω του κατά κάποιο τρόπο)

----------


## lavriotis

> Μην περιμενετε κανενα καλο νεο για το πλοιο μιας και οτι γινει θα κριθει απο το μελλον της εταιρειας και αν θυμηθουμε οτι το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο δεν ειναι δυστυχως και το καλυτερο πλεον της SAOS μιας και υπαρχει σε καλυτερη κατασταση το Σαμοθρακη το Θεσσαλονικη ακομα και το Παναγια Σουμελα τοτε...
> Αλλωστε τα προβληματα του πλοιου δεν ειναι ο καταπελτης η οι σκουριες αλλα πολυ σοβαροτερα. Εγω θεωρω πιθανοτερο να το δουμε καποια στιγμη να ταξιδευει ρυμουλκουμενο στην ανατολικη ακτη του Αιγαιου.
> Μακαρι να βγω ψευτης.


ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΛΥΤΗΡΙΟ ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ ΛΕΣ!!! ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΘΑΥΜΑ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΑΥΡΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ!!!

----------


## hayabusa

αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρχουν κάποια πλοία της εταιρείας παροπλισμένα στην Ελευσίνα. προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα χίλιες φορές να τα δω να πωλούνται είτε σε άλλη εταιρεία έιτε για σκραπ και με τα χρήματα να πέσει μια επισκευή στο πλοίο παρά να φύγει αυτό...

----------


## Leo

Κατά την γνώμη μου, μετά από όσα έγραψε και ο ρόσι αλλά και μετά το μεγάλο διάστημα παροπλισμού, σε συνδυασμό με την ηλικία του, η κατάσταση είναι μη αναστρέψημη. Ο δόρμος είναι... μονόδρομος και η πορεία ΑΒΑ  :Very Happy: .

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ 
ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΟΝΑΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΟΠΩΣ Η ΣΑΟΣ!!! ΦΙΛΕ HAYABUSA ΓΙΑ ΓΙΝΕ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΣ ΛΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ Π.Χ. Ο ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ. ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ?

----------


## hayabusa

ναι φίλε Λαυριώτη, κάποιος φίλος είχε πει ακριβώς ότι ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος από την παλιά φρουρά παραδοσιακών ακτοπλόων και εγώ το είχα προχωρήσει λιγάκι αναφέροντας πως στην Μύκονο είχε ακουστεί το όνομα του Αγαπητού. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν φαίνεται να έχει προχωρήσει κάτι...

----------


## PAVHA

:Cool: ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2 ΤΟΥ ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ.Ο ΚΟΥΜΠΑΡΟΣΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΙΣΤΑΜΕΝΟΣ ΞΕΝΟΔΟΧΕΙΑΚΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ.ΤΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΠΕΚΤΗΣΑΝ.Ο ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΕΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕ 3 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΞΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΦΤΙΑΞΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΣΤΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΟΠΛΟΙΟ.ΟΜΩΣ ΟΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΚΟΙΤΟΥΝ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΑΡΠΑΧΤΕΣ ΣΥΝ ΤΩΝ ΑΛΛΩΝ ΓΝΩΣΤΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΟΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΕΦΕΡΑΝ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΧΑΛΙ.ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΟΧΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΣΕΙ,ΟΜΩΣ ΑΝ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΗΡΕ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΣΟΒΑΡΟΣ ΘΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΝΕΕΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑΣ.ΙΣΩΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΡΕΤΣΙΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΚΑΝΤΕΜΟΚΑΡΑΒΟΥ ΑΦΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΕΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΒΑΖΕΙ ΛΟΥΚΕΤΟ.ΑΥΤΑ.ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΠΛΟΕΣ.ΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΥΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΚΠΤ ΣΠΥΡΟΣ Ο ΘΗΡΑΙΟΣ ΠΑΣΙΓΝΩΣΤΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιστευω οτι ολοι οι πλοιοκτητες εριξαν και κατι πανω του.Δηλαδη οι ηλεκτρομηχανες που μπηκαν το 2000 δεν ηταν τιποτα.Η οταν κυνηγιωταν με το ιθακη στην ανδρο τηνο μυκονο δεν επιανε τα μιλακια του.Το 2006 ο καπτα μακης σκιαδας το ειχε κανει κοτερο απο εξω.Απλα ατυχησε στο τελος και αυτο εχει γινει με πολλα βαπορια.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Η αν δεν πάει στο διαλυτήριο , ας πούμε ότι οι εφοπλιστές κάποιων χωρών δρομολογούν καράβια 40 ετών. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι ακόμα το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ ταξιδεύει. Βέβαια όταν έφυγε ήταν σε καλύτερη κατάσταση. Και ας μην αποκλείουμε τη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου σε κάποια τέτοια περιοχή.*

----------


## cpt babis

To θεμα ειναι αν αντεχουν οι μηχανες του  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oποιος το αγορασει το πλοιο αυτη τη στιγμη καταστραφηκε.Θελει παρα πολλα λεφτα πανω του.

----------


## hayabusa

χμ, ενδιαφέρον αυτό που λες και σίγουρα έχει δίκιο. δεν είναι όμως το ίδιο (ή και πιο συμφέρον οικονομικά) με το να φέρει κάποια εταιρεία ένα πλοίο από το εξωτερικό και να το μετασκευάσει...βέβαια είναι και η ηλικια ένα θέμα αλλά εξαρτάται και από την γραμμή στην οποία θα στόχευε να το δρομολογήσει ο κάθε πλοιοκτήτης.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα βαπορι απο το εξωτερικο, ας πουμε 10ετιας, με οριζοντα υπηρεσιας τουλαχιστον 20 χρονια μπορει να παρει δανειο πιο ευκολα απο το συγκεκριμενο.Φανταστειτε τους τραπεζιτες που θα πανε να ελενξουν το ομορφο αλλα εγκαταλελημενο 37 χρονο σκαρι.Και μην ξεχνατε οτι το 1998, που ειχε αναλογη περιπετεια, δεν ειχε αυτην την οψη αλλα ηταν μια ζουμερη 25 χρονη βελγιδα που ειχε πολλα ακομα να δωσει.Σημερα στα 37?

----------


## hayabusa

συμφωνώ με τον φίλο ΒΕΝ αν και δυστυχώς η πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ θλιβερή !

----------


## noulos

Για φανταστείτε να το αγόραζε κάποιος και να ξεκινούσε εκτεταμένες επισκευές! Ολοι εμείς θα πετούσαμε από τη χαρά μας που ένα όμορφο και με ιστορία βαπόρι θα επανερχόταν στη ζωή! Τι θα σκεφτόταν όμως ένας "άσχετος"; "Τρελός θα είναι!!!"
Και μάλλον δε θα είχε άδικο. Για να ξαναταξιδέψει το βαπόρι πρέπει να πέσει πάρα     πολύ χρήμα. Χρήμα που δύσκολα θα φέρει πίσω, δεδομένου και ότι λόγω ηλικίας δεν έχει και πολλά χρόνια ακόμα μπροστά του. Ποιος λοιπόν θα επενδύσει σε αυτό; Φοβάμαι κανένας, αφού ΟΛΟΙ οι εφοπλιστές όσο και αν κάποιοι έχουν μεράκι, είναι επιχειρηματίες και δεν παίζουν με τα λεφτά τους (με των άλλων πολύ ευχαρίστως όπως έχει αποδειχτεί για κάποιους)!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...8808285&ref=ts Γίνετε μέλη

----------


## PAVHA

καλημερα παιδια.γνωριζουμε τι απεγινε το λημνος?τελικα το πηρε κανενας ωστε να το ξαναδουμε να ταξιδευει?ευχχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## hayabusa

αν δεν κανω λάθος για την ώρα παραμένει στα χέρια του Μανούση και της ΣΑΟΣ (δυστυχώς)

----------


## capten4

ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΚΡΙΝΟ 1999....ΚΑΤΑΠΛΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΑΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΠΕΡΟΥΛΑΚΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΒΑΡΔΙΟΛΑ, ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΗΣΥΧΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2002...

ATHINA 1999.JPG

ATHINA 2002.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΚΡΙΝΟ 1999....ΚΑΤΑΠΛΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΑΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΠΕΡΟΥΛΑΚΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΒΑΡΔΙΟΛΑ, ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΗΣΥΧΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2002...


O Μάγος της Ραφήνας χτύπησε και πάλι.¶ξιος φίλε μου παρακολούθώ τόσο καιρό όλα αυτά που ανεβάζεις και δε σχολιάζω αλλά αυτες οι φωτό είναι ανεπανάλυπτες.Μπράβο :Razz:

----------


## nickosps

Φοβερές οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζεις και εδώ και στο thread του Superferry II!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ATHINA τον αυγουστο του 2003 σε μια πειραματικη φωτογραφιση με δανεικη ψηφιακη μηχανη 3mp.

athena (11).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ATHINA στην τηνο του 1999

scan (16).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos @@@, apostolos

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφο σκαρι!  Υπεροχη ποζα! ευχαριστουμε Ben Bruce!

----------


## hayabusa

> EXPRESS ATHINA στην τηνο του 1999
> 
> scan (16).jpg
> 
> Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos @@@, apostolos


σκέτη ομορφιά.  :Very Happy:

----------


## noulos

> EXPRESS ATHINA τον αυγουστο του 2003 σε μια πειραματικη φωτογραφιση με δανεικη ψηφιακη μηχανη 3mp.
> 
> athena (11).jpg


Ποιο είναι μέσα στο λιμάνι; Το Μύκονος;

----------


## Tasos@@@

Και μετα την ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ φωτογραφια του φιλου Ben (να'σαι καλα!! :Very Happy: ) παμε να την δουμε απο ψηλα...ειδικα αφιερωμενες στους φιλους Ben Bruce,T.S.S.Apollon και ολους τους φιλους της....

----------


## cpt babis

Θα το παθουμε το εγκεφαλικο σημερα..... δεν το γλιτωνουμε...... :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Φοβερες φωτογραφιες απ τους φιλους tasos@@@ και ben bruce

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Και μετα την ΤΡΟΜΕΡΗ φωτογραφια του φιλου Ben (να'σαι καλα!!) παμε να την δουμε απο ψηλα...ειδικα αφιερωμενες στους φιλους Ben Bruce,T.S.S.Apollon και ολους τους φιλους της....


Μοναδικες σαντορινιες φωτο απο τον καλο φιλο tasos @@@

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το Εξπρες Αθηνα, με αυτο το ονομα το αγαπησα το 2006 οπως εχω γραψει σε προηγουμενες σελιδες, στο Λαυριο λιγο πριν φυγει το 2009, για την ακριβεια στις 28/12/2009.Ακομα και ετσι το βαπορι ειναι κουκλα και ζητω συγχωρεση απο τους φανατικους οπαδους της αδερφης του αλλα το Αθηνα ειναι πιο ομορφο απο το Superferry 2 στα δικα μου ματια. Αφιερωμενη σε ολους οσους το αγαπανε, στο Rocinante, το Roi Baudoin, τον vinman, το Leo, το Thanasi89, το Sylver, τον capten4, τον Polyka, τον marsant, τον Appia και ολο το Nautilia.

Express_Athina_Laurio_28_12_2009.JPG

----------


## ορφεας

Η γέφυρα είναι ολόιδια με αυτήν του SUPERFERY II !!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Συμφωνω Capten_ Nionios η ομορφια του ειναι ανεξιτηλη!

----------


## AegeanIslands

> ΠΙΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΚΡΙΝΟ 1999....ΚΑΤΑΠΛΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΑΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΑΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΙΩΡΓΗ ΠΕΡΟΥΛΑΚΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΒΑΡΔΙΟΛΑ, ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΗΣΥΧΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2002...
> 
> ATHINA 1999.JPG
> 
> ATHINA 2002.JPG


Ετσι ειναι φιλε,οποιο βαπορι ανελαβε το πηγε "μαλιοκουβαρα"επιτρεψτε μου την εκφραση,και σε εποχες σκληρου η μαλλον αγριου ανταγωνισμου.
Αφησε το δικο του στιγμα ο κπτ Γιωργης!Να ναι καλα οπου και να ειναι!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ετσι ειναι φιλε,οποιο βαπορι ανελαβε το πηγε "μαλιοκουβαρα"επιτρεψτε μου την εκφραση,και σε εποχες σκληρου η μαλλον αγριου ανταγωνισμου.
> Αφησε το δικο του στιγμα ο κπτ Γιωργης!Να ναι καλα οπου και να ειναι!



Ενας πολυ εμπειρος ναυτικος,απο τους λιγους, σημερα πλοιαρχος ειχε πει για τον καπτα γιωργη < Γερο χειριστηριο! >Και ετσι ηταν,  μοναδικος και ανεπαναληπτος,  δεν τα ειχε καλα με τη δημοσιοτητα  και δεν εχει εμφανιστει πουθενα.Ισως και να εκανε καλα οπως καλα εκανε και τη δουλεια του.Σε ορισενες φωτο οπως η πρωτη του capten 4 ειναι φανερη η παρουσια του απο το τεραστιο υψος που εχει

----------


## Rocinante

Διονυση πανεμορφη φωτογραφια. Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## polykas

> Το Εξπρες Αθηνα, με αυτο το ονομα το αγαπησα το 2006 οπως εχω γραψει σε προηγουμενες σελιδες, στο Λαυριο λιγο πριν φυγει το 2009, για την ακριβεια στις 28/12/2009.Ακομα και ετσι το βαπορι ειναι κουκλα και ζητω συγχωρεση απο τους φανατικους οπαδους της αδερφης του αλλα το Αθηνα ειναι πιο ομορφο απο το Superferry 2 στα δικα μου ματια. Αφιερωμενη σε ολους οσους το αγαπανε, στο Rocinante, το Roi Baudoin, τον vinman, το Leo, το Thanasi89, το Sylver, τον capten4, τον Polyka, τον marsant, τον Appia και ολο το Nautilia.
> 
> Express_Athina_Laurio_28_12_2009.JPG


_Eυχαριστούμε Διονύση.
_

----------


## Thanasis89

Να είσαι καλά Διονύση ! Φωτογραφία με ψυχή ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Επιθυμία μου ; Να το δω απο κοντά πριν φύγει για τον τελευταίο του προορισμό...  :Surprised: ops:

----------


## vinman

> Να είσαι καλά Διονύση ! Φωτογραφία με ψυχή ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Επιθυμία μου ; Να το δω απο κοντά πριν φύγει για τον τελευταίο του προορισμό... ops:


...και δική μου επιθυμία...
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Διονύση!

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Να είσαι καλά Διονύση ! Φωτογραφία με ψυχή ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Επιθυμία μου ; Να το δω απο κοντά πριν φύγει για τον τελευταίο του προορισμό... ops:


ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ???ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ!!!ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ! :Very Happy: 
Τι λεω τωρα θα μου πειτε....:cry:

----------


## Thanasis89

Δυστυχώς... Μόνο θαύμα... Ο καπιταλιστής - εφοπλιστής Τάσο δεν είναι "ίδρυμα περίθαλψης" θρύλων... :?

----------


## thanos75

> Η γέφυρα είναι ολόιδια με αυτήν του SUPERFERY II !!!


 Μα είναι αδερφά πλοία φίλε μου.  Τώρα βέβαια το πώς είναι το ένα και πώς το άλλο, αυτό είναι μια άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία :|

----------


## erenShip

εγώ παιδιά πήγα στο λαύριο σήμερα και λυπόμουνα που το έβλεπα σε αυτή την κατάσταση!!! η μπουκαπόρτα πια έχει πέσει! με αλυσίδες την βαστάνε!!! δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή, για ένα καράβι που έχει προσφέρει τόσα πολλά στα ελληνικά νησιά και τους ανθρώπους που εξυπηρετούσε! δεν το αξίζει! :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS ATHINA το 1999 πορεια για τηνο προερχομενο απο ανδρο ραφηνα

film (130).jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, apostolos, polykas και βεβαια τον μαγο της ραφηνας αξιοτιμο capten 4

----------


## diagoras

Απιθανη!!!Αυτα ειναι.Με τα ωραιοτερα σινιαλα του το βαπορι.Ευχαριστουμε ben

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tα ωραιοτερα σινιαλα ηταν τα προηγουμενα!

----------


## diagoras

Ο καθενας με τα γουστα του.Αν εννοεις τα σινιαλα hellas ferries με το δελφινι στην τσιμινιερα και αυτα ηταν εξισου ομορφα

----------


## cpt babis

> Ο καθενας με τα γουστα του.Αν εννοεις τα σινιαλα hellas ferries με το δελφινι στην τσιμινιερα και αυτα ηταν εξισου ομορφα


Του Βεντουρη εννοει ο ΒΕΝ  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Ο καθενας με τα γουστα του.Αν εννοεις τα σινιαλα hellas ferries με το δελφινι στην τσιμινιερα και αυτα ηταν εξισου ομορφα


Εσυ πηγες στα επομενα.Πατα το Rewind

----------


## Tasos@@@

Μα προφανως και τα σινιαλα agapitos express ferries δεν συγκρινονται!!Ουτε καν με hellas ferries! :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> Εσυ πηγες στα επομενα.Πατα το Rewind


 Μαλιστα.Καταλαβα απλα νομιζα λαθος εποχη...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ATHINA αναχωρισει απο τον πειραια το 2006

IMG_1029.JPG

Αφιερωμενη στους TSS APOLLON, tasos @@@ & apostolos

----------


## nikosnasia

Στο λιμάνι μας παρουσιάστηκε δυστυχώς μόνο σαν EXPRESS LΙMNOS το 2007.
DSCN1697.JPG

DSCN1700.JPG
11/11/2007

----------


## nikosnasia

Και δύο πρυμάτες για τον Μάνο, στην διαδικασία φόρτωσης.
DSCN1696.JPG

DSCN1702.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

> Και δύο πρυμάτες για τον Μάνο, στην διαδικασία φόρτωσης.
> DSCN1696.JPG
> 
> DSCN1702.JPG


Ετσι άλλες ε΄ποχές έβλεπες την πρύμη και το πλοίο ολοζόντανο.Ούτε καταπέλτες σπασμένους ,αν και είχε και τότε τα μηχανικά του προβλήματα 
Νίκο σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Οταν το 2006 ταξιδεψα μαζι του τρεις φορες (Πειραιας-Παρος, Πειραιας-Παρος-Ναξος-Ευδηλος, Ευδηλος-Ναξος-Παρος-Πειραιας) ειχα ανεβει στη γεφυρα μετα την Παρο με κατευθυνση για Πειραια. Ειχαμε στη μασκα ενα 6αρι γρεγο. Ακομα και με καιρο στη μασκα το βαπορι ανεβαινε με 19.3-19.6 κομβους. Απ' οσο θυμαμαι εκεινο το καλοκαιρι (2006) εκανε το Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σαντορινη και το Παρο-Ναξο-Ευδηλο-Καρλοβασι-Βαθυ εναλλαξ. Πρεπει να τα ειχε παει πολυ καλα και νομιζω χωρις μηχανικα προβληματα. *Αν λοιπον ενα χρονο πριν πηγαινε σφαιρα και ηταν απροβληματιστο πως το 2007 παρουσιασε ξαφνικα μηχανικα προβληματα; Τα ειχε παντα και ετυχε να μην τα εχει το 2006 ή τα παρουσιασε μετα, δηλαδη απο το 2007;*

----------


## opelmanos

> Οταν το 2006 ταξιδεψα μαζι του τρεις φορες (Πειραιας-Παρος, Πειραιας-Παρος-Ναξος-Ευδηλος, Ευδηλος-Ναξος-Παρος-Πειραιας) ειχα ανεβει στη γεφυρα μετα την Παρο με κατευθυνση για Πειραια. Ειχαμε στη μασκα ενα 6αρι γρεγο. Ακομα και με καιρο στη μασκα το βαπορι ανεβαινε με 19.3-19.6 κομβους. Απ' οσο θυμαμαι εκεινο το καλοκαιρι (2006) εκανε το Παρο-Ναξο-Ιο-Σαντορινη και το Παρο-Ναξο-Ευδηλο-Καρλοβασι-Βαθυ εναλλαξ. Πρεπει να τα ειχε παει πολυ καλα και νομιζω χωρις μηχανικα προβληματα. *Αν λοιπον ενα χρονο πριν πηγαινε σφαιρα και ηταν απροβληματιστο πως το 2007 παρουσιασε ξαφνικα μηχανικα προβληματα; Τα ειχε παντα και ετυχε να μην τα εχει το 2006 ή τα παρουσιασε μετα, δηλαδη απο το 2007;*


Φίλε μου μηχανές είναι!Ανάλογα την συντήρηση ,την χρήση ,την παλαιότητα ,την καταπόνηση βγάζουν και αυτές με τον καιρό τα προβλήματα τους! Έτυχε και τα έβγαλε το 2007.Μην ξεχνάμε οτί αυτό το καράβι έπερνε μέρος παλιά σε κόντρες οπότε τόσα χρόνια μετά ήταν απολύτως λογικό να βγάλει προβλήματα μετά από τόσο ζόρισμα και όταν μου λές κιόλας οτί ένα χρόνο πρίν το ζορίζαν ε δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην έβγαζε!

----------


## Thanasis89

Σε άλλη βάση το θέτει το θέμα των μηχανικών προβλημάτων ο Διονύσης... Παίζει ρόλο και η συντήρηση... Αλλά...  :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Φίλε μου μηχανές είναι!Ανάλογα την συντήρηση ,την χρήση ,την παλαιότητα ,την καταπόνηση βγάζουν και αυτές με τον καιρό τα προβλήματα τους! Έτυχε και τα έβγαλε το 2007.Μην ξεχνάμε οτί αυτό το καράβι έπερνε μέρος παλιά σε κόντρες οπότε τόσα χρόνια μετά ήταν απολύτως λογικό να βγάλει προβλήματα μετά από τόσο ζόρισμα και όταν μου λές κιόλας οτί ένα χρόνο πρίν το ζορίζαν ε δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μην έβγαζε!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο με το παραπανω;

----------


## nickosps

Αγαπημένο Εξπρές Αθηνά (πάντα)! Σε ευχαριστούμε nikosnasia!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ATHINA κλασικη μανουβρα για την θεση 4 της ραφηνας

scan0042.jpg


Ειδικη αφιερωση στον θεο της ραφηνας capten4

----------


## sparti

Παιδια σαν Παναγια Τηνου 2 τη δρομολογια εκανε ?

----------


## opelmanos

Την γραμμή της Παροναξίας δούλευε φίλε μου !!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Σαν Παναγια Τηνου 2 Ξεκινησε δρομολογια τον Απριλιο του 1994 για Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο και την επομενη σαιζον οπως εγραψε και ο φιλος opelmanos εκανε Παροναξια.

----------


## sparti

Ευαχαριστω

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ATHINA στην μυκονο του 2000

scan0018.jpg

Για τους TSS APOLLON, tasos@@@, apostolos και proussos

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ 27-2-2010 ΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ!!!

----------


## hayabusa

κρίμα πραγματικά. κατά την γνωμη μου ειναι ενα από τα ελάχιστα παροπλισμένα πλοία της SAOS και του Αγούδημου που θα μπορούσαν άνετα να ξαναβγουν να οργώσουν το Αιγαίο..

----------


## Νικόλας

γνώμη μου 
αυτό το βαπόρι δύσκολα θα ξαναυγεί για ταξίδια

----------


## erenShip

> γνώμη μου 
> αυτό το βαπόρι δύσκολα θα ξαναυγεί για ταξίδια


αν το δεις πως είναι δεν νομίζω να ξαναβγει...... :Sad:

----------


## erenShip

ακόμη εκεί είναι και περιμένει....

----------


## opelmanos

> ακόμη εκεί είναι και περιμένει....


 Δεν νομίζω οτί πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάτι μετά από τόσο καιρό.Η τύχη του πλοίου όπως και των υπολοίπων της Σάος έχει κριθεί.Μόνο το Θεσσαλονίκη υπάρχει μια μικρή πιθανότητα να ξαναταξιδέψει .Απομένει μόνο η ημερομηνία που θα το δούμε να φεύγει για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι .Μόνο ένα *θαύμα* θα το σώσει.

----------


## leo85

Το expres limnos βρήσκετε στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου με σπασμένη την πόρτα του και παρατημένο:shock:

DSCN0536.gif

----------


## leo85

συγγνόμη και η πόρτα που ειναι σπασμένη :Smile: 

DSCN0538.gif

----------


## Tasos@@@

Γιατι μας το θυμησες τωρα φιλε leo85??Πολυ στεναχωρες εικονες ειναι η αληθεια ενος πολυ αγαπητου βαποριου! :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## leo85

ΦΙΛΕ ΤΑΣΟ ΑΥΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΙΚΡΙ ΑΛΙΘΙΑ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΟΡΙΘΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ:sad:

----------


## gpap2006

Μετά από 20 μήνες ακινησίας και εγκατάλειψης το πλοίο παρουσιάζει αποκρουστικό θέαμα. Ως πότε άραγε θα περιμένει τα ρυμουλκά για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι?

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Μετά από 20 μήνες ακινησίας και εγκατάλειψης το πλοίο παρουσιάζει αποκρουστικό θέαμα. Ως πότε άραγε θα περιμένει τα ρυμουλκά για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι?


Παροτι πολλες φορες εχουμε διαψευστει και σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις δυστηχως η μοιρα ενος βαποριου ειναι προδιαγεγραμενη πολυ καιρο πριν το τελος του,φιλε gpap2006 εγω προτιμω να προσπαθω να κανω θετικες σκεψεις...Καποια σκαρια παρομοιας ηλικιας εχουν φυγει οριστικα αλλα καποια αλλα,ακομα εδω ειναι και θα ειναι για αρκετα χρονακια ακομα...στολιδι στα νερα μας...

----------


## harlek

Το πλοίο πρωταγωνίστησε και σε μια διαφήμιση, αρχές των 90's...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSg4ZD3wBlA

----------


## erenShip

> Παροτι πολλες φορες εχουμε διαψευστει και σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις δυστηχως η μοιρα ενος βαποριου ειναι προδιαγεγραμενη πολυ καιρο πριν το τελος του,φιλε gpap2006 εγω προτιμω να προσπαθω να κανω θετικες σκεψεις...Καποια σκαρια παρομοιας ηλικιας εχουν φυγει οριστικα αλλα καποια αλλα,ακομα εδω ειναι και θα ειναι για αρκετα χρονακια ακομα...στολιδι στα νερα μας...


ναι όμως το συγκεκριμένο  πρέπει να φύγει άμεσα, διότι έχει αρχίσει να μετρά το χρόνο αντίστροφα..

----------


## opelmanos

> Παροτι πολλες φορες εχουμε διαψευστει και σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις δυστηχως η μοιρα ενος βαποριου ειναι προδιαγεγραμενη πολυ καιρο πριν το τελος του,φιλε gpap2006 εγω προτιμω να προσπαθω να κανω θετικες σκεψεις...Καποια σκαρια παρομοιας ηλικιας εχουν φυγει οριστικα αλλα καποια αλλα,ακομα εδω ειναι και θα ειναι για αρκετα χρονακια ακομα...στολιδι στα νερα μας...


Φίλε Τάσό συμφωνώ εν μέρη αλλά τι να το κάνω να το βλέπω παροπλοισμένο και αραχνιαμένο σε αυτή την κατάσταση .Η να γίνει το θαύμα να ξαναταξέψει η να πάει για σκράπ και όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά και τα Αγουδημόπλοια στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Naias II

Εξπρές Αθηνά στη Σίφνο

img012.jpg

Από ένα διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο του νησιού

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία είναι ιστορική.
Σ' αυτήν βλέπουμε το _"Εξπρές Αθηνά"_ να πλησιάζει τον Ιερό Βράχο μεταφέροντας την εικόνα της Χρυσοπηγής.

Πρέπει να έχει τραβηχτεί το _2005.
_Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι το τελευταίο συμβατικό που μετέφερε την εικόνα.
Από την επόμενη χρονιά (2006), τα πλοία της Aegean SpeadLines είναι αυτά που μεταφέρουν την ιερή εικόνα στη Χρυσοπηγή.

----------


## Fido

Tρεις φωτογραφίες απ την τωρινή του κατάσταση... :Sad:  αν και ταξίδεψα μια φορά μαζί του ως Εξπρες Αθηνα για Τηνο αν δεν κάνω λάθος, και επιπλέον δεν είχα και τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις απ το ξενοδοχειακό δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη, μιας και μία φορά ίσον καμία :Wink:  Πάντως είναι θλιβερό να βλέπεις ένα βαπόρι σ αυτή την κατάσταση...
ΥΓ: εκπληκτικό πως οι προπέλες του από πιο κοντά μοιάζουν υπερτροφικές!!! :Very Happy: 

Εικόνα0318+.jpg

Εικόνα0320+.jpg

Εικόνα0321+.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Εγω παντως που τξιδεψα μαζι του ως ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ μπορω να πω πως εσωτερικα το καραβι ηταν αρκετα προσεγμενο και πολυ καθαρο. Πιο πολυ βεβαια μου αρεσαν τα εξωτερικα του καταστρωματα.

----------


## Fido

Γι αυτό και δεν θέλω να πω κακή κουβέντα για το βαπόρι. Γιατί με  μια φορά δεν μπορεί κανεις να βγάλει ασφαλή συμπεράσματα ειδικά όταν έχει άσχημη εντύπωση! :Wink:  Πάντως γενικά αυτή η κατάσταση το να μετατρέπουμε τα λιμάνια σε σκουπιδότοπους έτσι από μαγκιά είναι ανω ποταμών... :Mad:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Συμφωνω απολυτα φιλε οτι ολα τα παροπλισμενα πρεπει να τα μαζεψουν απο τα λιμανια

----------


## ROVINSONAS

> Η φωτογραφία είναι ιστορική.
> Σ' αυτήν βλέπουμε το _"Εξπρές Αθηνά"_ να πλησιάζει τον Ιερό Βράχο μεταφέροντας την εικόνα της Χρυσοπηγής.
> 
> Πρέπει να έχει τραβηχτεί το _2005.
> _Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι το τελευταίο συμβατικό που μετέφερε την εικόνα.
> Από την επόμενη χρονιά (2006), τα πλοία της Aegean SpeadLines είναι αυτά που μεταφέρουν την ιερή εικόνα στη Χρυσοπηγή.


Ετσι ακριβως ειναι φιλε Roi Baudoin! Εχω μεικές φοτο στο αρχείο μου από αυτη την προσεγγιση του Αθηνά στην Παναγια, καποια στιγμή θα ανεβασω καμία!!

----------


## ROVINSONAS

Αναμεικτα συναισθηματα μου δημιουργουνται βλέποντας το βαπορα πριν και σημερα!!!
Δεν το αξιζει τετοια τυχη!!
Εδω στη Παναγια Χρυσοπηγη το 2005
Για το Roi Baudoin

ea.jpg

ea1.jpg

----------


## marsant

Πολυ ομορφες εικονες,σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε _ROVINSONA_, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις μοναδικές αυτές φωτογραφίες.

Το _"Εξπρές Αθηνά"_ φαίνεται να κλείνει, προσωρινά, τον κύκλο των κλασσικών ποσταλιών που μετέφεραν την εικόνα της Παναγίας της Χρυσοπηγής στον Ιερό Βράχο.
Ένας κύκλος που άνοιξε στη δεκαετία του '60 με το   _"Μυρτιδιώτισσα"_ και το _"Μαριλένα"._

Όσο για τη σημερινή κατάσταση του πλοίου, τι να πει κανείς.
Είναι κρίμα.
Και σε λίγο καιρό θα ψάχνουμε να βρούμε πλοία κατάλληλα για τις γραμμές των Κυκλάδων που να μπορούν να ταξιδεύουν και το χειμώνα...

----------


## Rocinante

> Και σε λίγο καιρό θα ψάχνουμε να βρούμε πλοία κατάλληλα για τις γραμμές των Κυκλάδων που να μπορούν να ταξιδεύουν και το χειμώνα...


Οτι ταξιδευει και τον χειμωνα λεγεται "πλοιο", "Βαπορι", "καραβι".
Εαν οχι "ταχυπλοο μεσο μεταφορας τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες"...........

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νοσταλγική φωτογραφία του Prins Philippe να βγαίνει από το λιμάνι του Dover.



πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## xidianakis

> Νοσταλγική φωτογραφία του Prins Philippe να βγαίνει από το λιμάνι του Dover.
> 
> 
> 
> πηγή shipsnostalgia


γιατι να μην υπαρχουν πλεον τετοια σκαρια σε πιο νεα μοντελα!....

----------


## plori

*Rovisnonas* πολύ νοσταλγικές οι φωτογραφίες σου και μου έκανε εντύπωση ο πολύς κόσμος στα καταστρώματα που είχαν προορισμό την Μήλο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ΦίλεRovisnonasσε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας και για το ταξίδι στον χρόνο.

----------


## polykas

Λαύριο 29-5-2010.

Κρίμα τον Βάπορα.

polykas-1000.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

κριμα δε λες τιποτα Γιώργο. και δυστυχώς η κατάσταση απ'ότι φαίνεται είναι μη αναστρέψιμη...

----------


## navigatormike

...............

----------


## navigatormike

an den kanw lathos i ikona tou ploiou diakrinete se kapia plana tis siras oniropagida ston ant1  me ta siniala tis saos..se ena meros pou legete iades alla mallon auto to meros stin pragmatikotita ine to lavrio...dn gnwrizw an exei proanaferthei.

----------


## Panos80

> an den kanw lathos i ikona tou ploiou diakrinete se kapia plana tis siras oniropagida ston ant1 me ta siniala tis saos..se ena meros pou legete iades alla mallon auto to meros stin pragmatikotita ine to lavrio...dn gnwrizw an exei proanaferthei.


 
Οντως ετσι ειναι. Το εχω προσεξει και γω.

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Κριμα τον βαπορα,ασχημη εικονα να το βλεπεις να σαπιζει μερα με τη μερα  :Sad:  και να αργοπεθαινει.....  :Sad:

----------


## arne

Prins Philippe in july 1982

----------


## Ellinis

Thanks Arne, it would be nice to see her sailing again, rather than rusting away.

----------


## erenShip

τραγική εικόνα! (opelmano που να μπω!!!)

----------


## harlek

Τα κόλλυβα...

----------


## opelmanos

> τραγική εικόνα! (opelmano που να μπω!!!)


Αλήθεια μπορέι να μπεί κάποιος στο πλοίο επάνω να δεί τι πάιζει στο εσωτερικό η υπάρχουν εμπόδια στην είσοδο?(π.χ φύλακες ,σκυλιά )

----------


## erenShip

> Αλήθεια μπορέι να μπεί κάποιος στο πλοίο επάνω να δεί τι πάιζει στο εσωτερικό η υπάρχουν εμπόδια στην είσοδο?(π.χ φύλακες ,σκυλιά )


πλέον ένα τμήμα του λιμανιού στο οποίο βρίσκεται και το Λήμνος το έχουν περιφράξει και νομίζω πως η είσοδος είναι μπροστά από το λιμεναρχείο του Λαυρίου

----------


## opelmanos

> πλέον ένα τμήμα του λιμανιού στο οποίο βρίσκεται και το Λήμνος το έχουν περιφράξει και νομίζω πως η είσοδος είναι μπροστά από το λιμεναρχείο του Λαυρίου


 Ευχαριστώ Ειρήνη :Wink:

----------


## hayabusa

φύλακες κλπ δεν νομιζω να υπάρχουν αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως η μπουκαπόρτα του ειναι φραγμενη με πλέγματα. αν υπάρχει προσβαση πάντως έγω ψήνομαι να πάμε για καμια φωτογραφία.

----------


## opelmanos

> φύλακες κλπ δεν νομιζω να υπάρχουν αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως η μπουκαπόρτα του ειναι φραγμενη με πλέγματα. αν υπάρχει προσβαση πάντως έγω ψήνομαι να πάμε για καμια φωτογραφία.


Πίστεψε με αν ήμουν κοντά θα το κανονίζαμε να πηγαίναμε για ένα τελευταίο αφιέρωμα!To θέμα είναι μην μας πάρουν πρέφα τίποτα και μας κυνηγήσουν!

----------


## sylver23

> Αλήθεια μπορέι να μπεί κάποιος στο πλοίο επάνω να δεί τι πάιζει στο εσωτερικό η υπάρχουν εμπόδια στην είσοδο?(π.χ φύλακες ,σκυλιά )





> φύλακες κλπ δεν νομιζω να υπάρχουν αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως η μπουκαπόρτα του ειναι φραγμενη με πλέγματα. αν υπάρχει προσβαση πάντως έγω ψήνομαι να πάμε για καμια φωτογραφία.





> Πίστεψε με αν ήμουν κοντά θα το κανονίζαμε να πηγαίναμε για ένα τελευταίο αφιέρωμα!To θέμα είναι μην μας πάρουν πρέφα τίποτα και μας κυνηγήσουν!


Σε οτι κατάσταση και να είναι το πλοίο ,δεν πάει να πει οτι δεν είναι περιουσία κάποιου αρα όχι ξέφραγκο αμπέλι ώστε να μπαίνει ο καθένας και να κάνει του κεφαλιού του.
Αμα θέλετε αφιερώματα κτλ επικοινωνίστε με την εταιρία του (οπως έκαναν και άλλα μέλη του φορουμ σε άλλα παροπλισμένα πλοία) και πάρτε αδεια.

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ 21 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ 2010 ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ!!!

----------


## Tsikalos

> Η φωτογραφία είναι ιστορική.
> Σ' αυτήν βλέπουμε το _"Εξπρές Αθηνά"_ να πλησιάζει τον Ιερό Βράχο μεταφέροντας την εικόνα της Χρυσοπηγής.
> 
> Πρέπει να έχει τραβηχτεί το _2005._
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι το τελευταίο συμβατικό που μετέφερε την εικόνα.
> Από την επόμενη χρονιά (2006), τα πλοία της Aegean SpeadLines είναι αυτά που μεταφέρουν την ιερή εικόνα στη Χρυσοπηγή.


Υπάρχουν περισσότερες λεπτομέριες για το τελετουργικό; Πότε γίνεται από που μεταφέρεται η εικόνα; Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εκδήλωση

----------


## capten4

Σε μερες δοξας....τριημερο πρωτομαγιας 1999, αναχωρηση απο ραφηνα με 2000 επιβατες και τιγκα γκαραζ....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το υπεροχο Εξπρες Αθηνα στο Λαυριο στις 12/7/2010!!!


Express_Limnos_Lavrio_12_7_2010.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια φιλε Captain_Nionios!  Ενος βαπορα που βιωνει την απολυτη μοναξια.

----------


## gasim

Το πλοίο ...μετακινήθηκε.  Λίγο στα αριστερά (κοιτάζοντας τη θάλασσα).  Στη θέση που ήταν δεμένο σήμερα ήταν το κυπριακό Πόντος.  Μάλιστα εδώ και καιρό είχε 'αμπαρωθεί' το μέρος του λιμανιού μπροστά από το Express Limnos, και δεν ήξερα το γιατί...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕXPRESS ATHINA το 2000 (millenium) με πλοιαρχο τον κορυφαιο Ανδρεα Ναζο κανει αλλη μια μανουβρα ακριβειας για τον μεγαλο μολο της μυκονου

scan0001.jpg


Για τους λατρεις της μανουβρας της ναυτικης τεχνης και του πλοιου

----------


## hayabusa

ελπιζω να υπάρχει και η συνέχεια αυτής της καταπληκτικής φωτογραφίας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ελπιζω να υπάρχει και η συνέχεια αυτής της καταπληκτικής φωτογραφίας.


Kαπου θα ειναι, αντε βρες τη ομως :Sad:

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Μια φοτο του πλοιου για τους pantelis2009, gamemaniac και sylver23 !!  :Very Happy: 
IMG_1176.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Το ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ προσεγγιζει τον Ευδηλο τον Αυγουστο του 2006 με καπετανιο τον εξαιρετο Μακη Σκιαδα!!! Καλη χρονια και στο θεμα του βαποριου στο οποιο εχουμε να γραψουμε απο το 2010.

Express_Athina_Eydilos_8_2006.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

τα σεβη μας κυριε Διονυση...πραγματικα σπανια φωτογραφια,και απο αποψης οπτικης γωνιας (που ησουν ηθελα να ηξερα,στην ακρη του μωλου???),συν το οτι μπορει να μην το ξαναδουμε να πλεει....Εδω πραγματικα αξιζει να γραφτει το *"Σ΄ ευχαριστουμε για αυτην την σπανια φωτο,που την μοιραστηκες μαζι μας"*

----------


## georginio

Μακαρι και αυτο να ειχε λιγο απο την δοξα του αδερφου του!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Εξπρές Λήμνος το μεσημέρι της Κυριακής στο Λαύριο.*
DSC_3155.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτο σας...!!!!

Το πλοιο αν και μονο δυο χρονια ταξιδεψε στα νερα μας και αυτο μονο τα καλοκαιρια για την παραπανω κινηση, το λατρεψα. Ναυτικες, πανεμορφες γραμμες, υπεροχο και ανετο accomodation και απο τα ονοματα της ακτοπλοϊας...!!!

Δυστυχως παρουσιασε αρκετες φορες μηχανολογικα προβληματα....!!!

Αυτο το βαπορι επρεπε να ξαναζωντανεψει η Νελ, αμα του εριχνε τα λεφτα της ΜΑΡΙΑΣ, ισως τα προβληματα του να λυνονταν...!!!

Κουκλακι σωστο...!!!

Επιφυλασομαι για φωτορεπορταζ απο τα μερη μου μεχρι το βραδυ...!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το περιμένουμε :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Eng

Ειναι καποια πλοια ρε παιδια που οταν αλλαξαν ονομα λες και τα καταραστηκαν. Το θυμαστε σαν "Παναγια Τηνου 2"?? Ηταν στις δοξες του, Καπεταναρες στα χειριστηρια και κοντρες στο φουλ με τους εταιρους Καπαδοκες της Γραμμης  :Wink: . Ε, απο τοτε που μπηκε στην κοινοπραξια του Σφηνια..παει τελος..πηρε την κατω βολτα. Εντομεταξυ μου ερχεται στο μυαλο και η περιπτωση των αλλων δυο "αδελφων" ονοματι "Δηλος" - "Επτανησος".. Τι να πω.. Και μετα λεμε πως δεν υπαρχει καοτυχια... Anyhow, some thought before leaving my office.. :Smile: .

----------


## Giovanaut

Όπως δεσμεύτικα λοιπόν, ας σας ταξιδέψω λίγο Βόρεια....!!!

Συγκεκριμένα είμαστε στην πανέμορφη πατρίδα μου την Καβάλα...
Το ημερολόγιο γράφει Σάββατο 5 Ιουλίου 2008 και είναι μια μεγάλη μέρα καθώς, είναι η παρθενική άφιξη του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, στο λιμανι μας για φετος.

Το πλοίο ξαναμπαίνει για δεύτερο Καλοκαίρι προκειμενου να ενισχύσει τη γραμμη...!!!
Δρομολογια που εκτελεί:
Καβάλα-Λήμνος-(Μυτιλήνη)
Θεσσαλονίκη-Λήμνος-(Μυτιλήνη)
Λήμνος-Αϊ Στράτης-Λαύριο

Στο τιμόνι του, αν δεν κανω λαθος, ήταν ο cpt Νίκος Κορρές, πάντα παρέα με τη σκυλίτσα του...!!!

Κι αυτό το βαπόρι έμεινε χαραγμενο στην καρδιά μου κι ας μην το έζησα πολυ...!!!
Για ολους εσάς που το αγαπησατε...!!!

DSC00296.jpg

DSC00298.jpg

DSC00304.jpg

Από πίσω βγαίνει το ΘΑΣΟΣ IV για τον Παντελή... :Wink: 
DSC00306.jpg

DSC00307.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Giovanaut για την αφιέρωση απο τα ωραία μέρη σας. Για κοίτα και συ στο Ταξιάρχης :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## noulos

> Μακαρι και αυτο να ειχε λιγο απο την δοξα του αδερφου του!


Λίγη από την τύχη του μάλλον...

----------


## lavriotis

ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΤΥΧΗ ΤΟΥ  ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΥΡΙΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 11/4/11 ΑΠΟΔΥΝΑΜΩΜΕΝΟ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΑΦΟΥ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ Η ΜΠΟΥΚΑΠΟΡΤΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΙΤΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΜΟΛΟ!!! 10042011042.jpg 10042011043.jpg10042011044.jpg10042011045.jpg 10042011046.jpg

----------


## plori

Πολύ θλιβερή εικόνα πραγματικά.Καλά για ένα τέτοιο πλοίο δεν υπάρχει κάποιος εφοπλιστής να ενδιαφέρετε ;.

----------


## Νικόλας

έτσι όπως θα είναι και μηχανικά και να υπάρχει εφοπλιστής..δύσκολα
κατα την γνώμη μου μόνο ένα ταξίδι μένει στο πλοίο...αυτό χωρίς επιστροφή

----------


## giorgos....

μακάρι να μπορούσε να το αγοράσει κάποιος χριστιανός και να του ξαναδώσει ζωή..

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Θα ήμουν της άποψης, αντί το ¶ΚΟΥΑ ΜΑΡΊΑ να έμπαινε αυτό στη γραμμή του ΤΑΞΙ¶ΡΧΗ!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Αν γινόταν αυτό............τι θα τραβούσαν οι ταλαίπωροι νησιώτες γι άλλη μια φορά.........Όπου και να δρομολογηθεί τώρα παρακμή θα είναι......Η μουσείο/εκπαιδευτικό να γίνει, ή να πάει για σκραπ.............Αυτό πιστεύω εγώ.*

----------


## karavofanatikos

> μακάρι να μπορούσε να το αγοράσει κάποιος χριστιανός και να του ξαναδώσει ζωή..


Σύμφωνα με τη δική μου άποψη (επειδή μας καλόμαθαν) οι αδελφοί Στεφάνου θα ήταν μια ωραία επιλογή για να συνεχίσει να έχει ζωή το πλοίο. Θα μου πείτε όμως, ότι πήραν ένα ενεργό πλοίο, καλοσυντηρημένο κι όχι ένα που θέλει του κόσμου τα λεφτά για να αναστηθεί και ειδικά σε μια δύσκολη οικονομική περίοδο. Απ' την άλλη όμως είναι ένα όμορφο σκαρί το οποίο μοιάζει πολύ του superferry II ! Εκείνοι ξέρουν αν τους συμφαίρει μια τέτοια κίνηση ή όχι. Απλά μια ιδέα κάνω επειδή συζητήθηκε το γεγονός της απόκτησης δεύτερου πλοίου.

----------


## georginio

Πιστευω πως θα ηταν υπεροχο να εχει και τα δυο αδερφακια μια εταιρεια...οπως στις αρχες αλλα δυστυχως δεν νομιζω πως ειναι εφικτο

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΧPRESS ATHINA στη ραφηνα το 2004

----------


## Rocinante

> ΕΧPRESS ATHINA στη ραφηνα το 2004


Υποτίθεται οτι η φωτογραφία είναι η στιγμιαία αποτύπωση ορατών εικόνων είτε σε φωτοευαίσθητα υλικά είτε σε ψηφιακή πλέον μορφή.
Περίεργο γιατί εγώ και κίνηση βλέπω και τις μηχανές ακούω και το καύσιμο μυρίζω !!!!!
Φοβερή ΒΕΝ BRUCE !!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ στο Λαύριο 24-06-2011 φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το P/K CARIBBEAN FOS.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ 04 24-06-2011.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Mykonooos , Απριλιος 2003

EXPRESS ATHINA.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Ωωω ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την όμορφη Αθηνά!

----------


## Aquaman

Καλοκαιρι 2010 στο Λαυριο,παρεα με τον Μακεδονα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

PANAGIA TINOU 2  στον πειραια τον μαιο του 1995 πριν αναλαβει υπηρεσια απο την ετησια ακινησια του


new (100).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντα πρώτος σε ωραίες αναμνήσεις ο φίλος Κώστας (BEN BRUCE) και τον ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αθηνουλα στη Μυκονο το 2003..

EXPRESS ATHINA 2.jpgEXPRESS ATHINA 3.jpgEXPRESS ATHINA.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ATHINA στην Τηνο το 1999


2-2-2010 (53).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πραγματικος βαπορας, εξαιρετικοι εσωτερικοι χωροι, υπεροχο πλωριο σαλονι διακεκριμενης, πολλα και ομορφα καταστρωματα, υπεροχο μικρο σαν πολεμιστρα πλωριο μπαλκονι, λεβεντικη εμφανιση και βεβαια ταχυτητα ακομα και το 2006 πανω απο 19.3... Για παντα στις μνημες μας...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ όταν στις 24-06-2011 ήταν στο Λαύριο.

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ 06 24-06-2011.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μπαινοντας με πολυ δρομο στον Ευδηλο της αγαπημενης Ικαριας το τελευταιο καλοκαιρι που ηταν ακμαιο, το καλοκαιρι του 2006 που εναλλασοταν μεταξυ Παροναξιας-Ικαροσαμιας κ' Παροναξιας-Ιου-Σαντορινης, με πλοιαρχο τον καπεταν Μακη Σκιαδα. Θα μου μεινει αξεχαστο και εχω πολλους λογους να θυμαμαι ομορφα αυτα τα ταξιδια... Γεια σου κουκλα.

Express_Athina_Eydilos_8_2006_m.jpg

----------


## capten4

οταν το 2002, την κυνηγαγε το ιθακη-εφευγαν απο ραφηνα με 15 λεπτα διαφορα-, το ανοιγε και για αρκετο διαστημα τσιμπαγε μεχρι 20,7.....εδω, φτανοντας ραφηνα το 2002...

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι το μόνο συμβατικό που είχα κάνει το Σύρος Πειραιάς 3-45 (και με separation)

----------


## MARGARITIS24

στα καλα του χτυπαγε 23 μιλακια για πλακα λεμε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κοψε ενα μιλι και εισαι μεσα μονο για την σεζον 1994

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Παναγια Τηνου 2 στο λιμανι του Πειραια

Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
_ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2 by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η αγαπημενη Βελγιδα, παντα αρχοντικη, ομορφη και για μενα σαφως ομορφοτερη απο το αδερφο της στον Ευδηλο της ιδιαιτερης Ικαριας το μακρινο πλεον 2006... Φωτογραφια απογευματινη, αμεσως μετα την αφιξη μας, ερχομενοι απο Παρο-Ναξο. Αξεχαστο βαπορι.

Express_Athina_Eydilos_8_2006.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Αρχοντικη πραγματικα...αν υστερει καπου σε σχεση με το αδερφο της, ειναι οτι δεν ειχε πλωρια καταστρωματα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κι ομως ειχε φιλε Aquaman. Ενα μικρο-στενο σαν πολεμιστρα με θεα το πελαγος, ακριβως κατω απο τη γεφυρα... Ατελειωτες ωρες χαζευοντας απο εκει...

----------


## Maiandros

> Η αγαπημενη Βελγιδα, παντα αρχοντικη, ομορφη και για μενα σαφως ομορφοτερη απο το αδερφο της στον Ευδηλο της ιδιαιτερης Ικαριας το μακρινο πλεον 2006... Φωτογραφια απογευματινη, αμεσως μετα την αφιξη μας, ερχομενοι απο Παρο-Ναξο. Αξεχαστο βαπορι.
> 
> Express_Athina_Eydilos_8_2006.jpg



Του "πήγαιναν" τα χρώματα αυτά, του έκαναν πιο δυνατή παρουσία...

----------


## capten4

1999.......

----------


## polykas

Στο Λαύριο...
DSC_0294.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ATHINA στο λιμανι του πειραια το 2006

athena (6).jpg

----------


## arne

PPh jan 1979.jpg Prins Philippe in januari 1979 during bad weather. Rgds, Arne

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Thank you very much for your historic photo arne!

new (45.jpg

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ το 2000(millenium) στην Μυκονο

----------


## giorgos....

Thank you arne..

----------


## fredy13

Μιας και δεν ειμαι γνωστης,θα ηθελα τα φωτα σας σε κατι,παρ'οτι γνωριζω πως ειμαι off-topic(αν υπαρχει καποιο τετοιο θεμα,ας μεταφερθει ή διαγραφει το σχολιο μου).Βαπορια οπως αυτο,το αγιος γεωργιος,η ποπαρα και γενικα τα βαπορια που διεπρεψαν στο αιγαιο την δεκαετια του ενενηντα,απο αποψης κοστους/κερδους ηταν σιγουρα καλυτερα απο τα τωρινα,οχι μονο λογω περισσοτερου φορτιου,αλλα και λογω(κυριως) καταναλωσεων.Αφου λοιπον αυτα τα βαπορια γερασαν,ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να ναυπηγηθουν ή να αγοραστουν καινουρια (δεκαετιας π.χ.)με τετοιες προδιαγραφες?Ταχυτητες γυρω στους 20-22 κομβους,πρωτοκολλα αντιστοιχα με αυτα που εχει η γραμμη της Α-Τ-Μ νομιζω πως ειναι τα καταλληλα στις περισσοτερες γραμμες μας.Καραβια με τα standard των δυο νεων blue star,μοιαζουν πεταμενα λεφτα.Απο την αλλη,τα μικρα της εταιριας,φανταζουν ιδανικα για το αιγαιο,στα ματια μου(η επιλογη πλοιων και εταιριας ειναι τυχαια.).Αν βεβαια κανω λαθος,παρακαλω διορθωστε με.

----------


## Cape P

ασύμφορο να κατασκευαστουν τωρα γιατι βαπορια με πρωτογενεις λαμαρινες κι οχι δευτερογενεις η ανακυκλωμενεσ δεν φτιαχνονται πλεον χωρια που τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα ειναι φτιαγμενα απο εγγλεζικα χερια γαλλικα γερμανικα βελγικα που αμα πας να κανεις εκει βαπορι θα σου κοστισει μιση φορα επανω απο την κορεα

----------


## giorgos....

Καμία σχέση η ποιότητα των βαποριών αυτών με τα κουτιά της Κορέας.

----------


## fredy13

Ο σχδιασμος ομως των 2 νεων αστεριων ειναι ελληνικος αν δεν κανω λαθος.οποτε μπορεις να σχεδιασεις(και γιατι οχι )κατασκευασεις πλοια με βαση τις αναγκες σου,τροφωδοτοντας παραλληλα τα ελληνικα ναυπηγια με δουλεια.χωρις να γνωριζω οικονομικα μεγεθη,φανταζομαι πως θα κοστιζει λιγοτερο να χτισεις ενα πλοιο εδω απ'οτι στην κορεα ή στην (οποια) γαλλια,γερμανια,αγγλια κλπ.για να συνοψησω λοιπον:ενα πλοιο σχεδιασμενο απο ελληνες,το οποιο να εχει ως μπουσουλα την επιτυχια τετοιων πλοιων(χωρητικοτητα,ταχυτητα,καταναλωση)δεν θα μπορουσε να χτιστει?κι αν ναι,ειναι εφικτο κατι τετοιο,γινεται κατι τετοιο να γινει σε ελληνικα ναυπηγεια?αν απο την αλλη δεν ειναι εφικτο,υπαρχουν πλοια τα οποια,παντα με αυτον τον μπουσουλα,να ειναι καποιας σχετικα μικρης ηλικιας(δεκαετια) και να μπορουν να προσφερουν στο αιγαιο?

----------


## arne

The first of new ferries for the Ostend-Dover line. 1.240 pass / 243 cars or car/lorry mix. launch 17 feb 1973 { 40 years now}
PPh op zee proef.jpgPPh proefvaart.jpgPrins PhilippeDSC_0127.jpg
PPh snelheidsproef.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> The first of new ferries for the Ostend-Dover line. 1.240 pass / 243 cars or car/lorry mix. launch 17 feb 1973 { 40 years now}
> PPh op zee proef.jpgPPh proefvaart.jpgPrins PhilippeDSC_0127.jpg
> PPh snelheidsproef.jpg


Amazing photos....It looked so different back then! Thank you Arne

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Amazing photos of a lovely ship. Thank you very much!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Η γενιά του Γεώργιος-Μπάρι με παραπανίσια κιλά.Τα περισσότερα δε τα πήρε στο πρόσωπ....ε πλώρη.

----------


## Aquaman

> Η γενιά του Γεώργιος-Μπάρι με παραπανίσια κιλά.Τα περισσότερα δε τα πήρε στο πρόσωπ....ε πλώρη.


Ευστοχος ο παραλληλισμος!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Παναγια Τηνου 2* στην Συρο με ολη του την μεγαλοπρεπεια...
Απο τουριστικο οδηγο για ξενους

Panagia Tinou 2.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Παναγια Τηνου 2 φωτογραφημενο απο την  Πειραικη  το 1994

_Panagia Tinou 2   1994.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο Λαύριο, _Φεβρουάριος 2009_.

32.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μετα την εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια που μας χαρισε ο φιλος Espresso Venezia και τον ευχαριστουμε!!!, να δουμε αλλη μια απο το ομορφο σκαρι σαν Παναγια Τηνου 2 λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου σ'εναν πρωινο αποπλου εχοντας ροτα Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο, φωτογραφημενο τον Ιουλιο του 1994 απο την Πειραικη 

_ Panagia Tinou 2 1994.jpg
_Να επισημανω επισης οτι_ _η ανωτερω εικονα ειναι προιον ενωσης δυο φωτογραφιων εξ ου και η αυθεντικοτητα του τοπιου πισω απο το πλοιο δεν ανταποκρινεται ακριβως στην πραγματικοτητα_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Εξπρες Αθηνα σ'εναν αποπλου απο το λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1999 

_Express Athina Tinos 1998 _02.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Εξπρες Αθηνα στο λιμανι της Τηνου τον Ιουλιο του 1999

_Express Athina Tinos 1999.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια γωνια ληψεως με μοναδικο αποτελεσμα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Δεν ξερω αν θα με κανεις χρυσο OPEL MANTA 400 εεεεεεεε OPELMANOS αλλα σου βαζω μια χρυση φωτο ενος πολυ καλου φιλου η οποια ομως εχει βγει με φιλτρο.Αν καποιος ξερει αξιοπιστα πως αυτο διορθωνετ ας μας πει!
> 
> negative (113).jpg


_ Εκανα μια προσπαθεια...  μετριο  ισως το αποτελεσμα...         

 Το Παναγια Τηνου 2        ερχομενο απο Μυκονο με ροτα το λιμανι της Τηνου φωτογραφημενο απο το  Πασακρωτηρι  τον Ιουλιο του 1994 

_Panagia  Tinou 2  Tinos 1994.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Επιτελους μετα απο 20 χρονια εγινε πραγματικοτητα!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξαιρετικό πραγματικά το αποτέλεσμα της προσπάθειας του T.S.S. APOLLON. Ένας πολύ καλός ακόμα τρόπος -και απείρως ευκολότερος βέβαια- στην αποκατάσταση των ξεθωριασμένων ή ανεπιθύμητων χρωμάτων σε παλιές φωτογραφίες, είναι η παντελής .....εξάλειψη αυτών. Μετατρέπεις δηλαδή την φωτό σε ασπρόμαυρη με κατά 99% πάρα πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.

negative (113).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ATHINA το 2000 ,6 χρονια μετα απο την μοναδικη φωτο του φιλου TSS APOLLON απο το ιδιο σημειο


negative (85).jpg

----------


## Ergis

> _Μετα την εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια που μας χαρισε ο φιλος Espresso Venezia και τον ευχαριστουμε!!!, να δουμε αλλη μια απο το ομορφο σκαρι σαν Παναγια Τηνου 2 λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου σ'εναν πρωινο αποπλου εχοντας ροτα Συρο-Τηνο-Μυκονο, φωτογραφημενο τον Ιουλιο του 1994 απο την Πειραικη 
> 
> _ Panagia Tinou 2 1994.jpg
> _Να επισημανω επισης οτι_ _η ανωτερω εικονα ειναι προιον ενωσης δυο φωτογραφιων εξ ου και η αυθεντικοτητα του τοπιου πισω απο το πλοιο δεν ανταποκρινεται ακριβως στην πραγματικοτητα_


Στις ιστορικές κόντρες με το Ναϊάς ΙΙ πως τα πήγαινε;
Γιατί ο προκάτοχός του δεν πιανόταν....

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τελικά, μετά από τόσα χρόνια βέβαια ρωτάω κι εγώ, πέρασε όντως το πλοίο το 2007 στην Agoudimos Lines ή ακούγονταν τότε απλώς αλλά δεν ήταν αληθές ;;*

----------


## rafina-lines

> *Τελικά, μετά από τόσα χρόνια βέβαια ρωτάω κι εγώ, πέρασε όντως το πλοίο το 2007 στην Agoudimos Lines ή ακούγονταν τότε απλώς αλλά δεν ήταν αληθές ;;*


Όχι, Γιώργο, δεν το πήρε ποτέ ο Αγούδημος. Όταν πουλιόταν από τη HSW, απλά ήταν ένας από τους δύο πιο πιθανούς αγοραστές του. 'Η θα το έπαιρνε ο Αγούδημος για να αντικαταστήσει το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ (άρα θα είχαμε και τα δύο αδελφάκια στη Ραφήνα) ή θα το έπαιρνε ο Μανούσης. Τελικά το πήρε ο δεύτερος με όλη τη γνωστή μετέπειτα ιστορία του όπως την ξέρεις. 

Υπόθεση: Αν το είχε πάρει ο Αγούδημος αντί ο Μανούσης, μάλλον η ιστορία του δε θα διέφερε και πολύ απ' αυτή που ήδη έζησε... Σήμερα αντί για το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ που έχουμε στη Ραφήνα και κάάάάάάάθεται, θα καθόταν το ΑΘΗΝΑ.  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τελικα την έλυσα την απορία μου το απόγευμα , οπως τα λες είναι, απλά ρώτησα εδώ επειδή ΕΙΧΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕΙ απλά ότι είχε φτάσει σε συμφωνία ο Αγούδημος , και τελικά πήγε ο Μανούσης και έδωσε κάτι παραπάνω....

Οσο για το άλλο που γράφεις, περί πηνελόπης, προφανώς για να με πειράξεις το γράφεις*  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Distrust:  *Τεσπα, άντε, πάλι τα κατάφερες, το δικό σου θα γίνει*  :Tears Of Joy:  :Worked Till 5am: *,  (αστειεύομαι φυσικά) να έρθει κάποιο άλλο στη θέση του... που ακούει σε γνώριμο όνομα για τη Ραφήνα.....* 

http://www.ellinikiaktoploia.net/non...-09-17-28.html

----------


## BEN BRUCE

EXPRESS ATHINA ενα ομορφο καλο αλλα ατυχο πλοιο στην Τηνο το 1999
film (130).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ομορφη, αρχοντικη και ταχυτατη. Αγαπημενο βαπορι...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΟΒΥ LOVE στην Bastia απο το φανταστικο navi e armatori

1383304928.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2 στο λιμανι  του Πειραια το 1994   λιγο πριν ξεκινησει  τα ακτοπλοικα του δρομολογια

_1994 PANAGIA TINOU at Piraeus.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2 στο μεγαλο λιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 1994 

_1994 PANAGIA TINOU 2  Piraeus.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Μαγικές εποχές. Μαγικές εικόνες. Πόσοι θα θέλαμε να ήμασταν ξανά στη δεκαετία του 90..

----------


## Eng

> Πόσοι θα θέλαμε να ήμασταν ξανά στη δεκαετία του 90..


Εγω φιλε μου θα ηθελα να ημουν απλα..στο Μεγαλο Λιμανι τη περιοδο που αναφερεις...
(Αν και εζησα ομως τις Β. Σποραδες).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ    αποπλους  απο  το λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 1999

_Express Athina Tinos 1999.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> _ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ    αποπλους  απο  το λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 1999
> 
> _Express Athina Tinos 1999.jpg



Να είσαι καλά Γιώργο !!!

----------


## πειρατικος

αδικα πηγε.......,ερχοταν σαμο και το καμαρωνα!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2* _στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1994 
__
_1994 PANAGIA TINOU 2.jpg

----------


## jim2

Πανέμορφο πλοίο!Ειδικά με αυτά τα σινιάλα ήταν το κάτι άλλο..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ στο λιμανι της  Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του  2000

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ εν πλω λιγο εξω απο την μπουκα του λιμανιου της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 1999

_ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Aν προθέσεις μέσα σε έναν Απόλλωνα ένα Γεώργιος Εξπρές παίρνεις περίπου ένα Παναγία Τήνου 2 ή Εξπρές Αθηνά τελοσπάντων.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ εν πλω εξω απο την μπουκα του λιμανιου της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 1999

_LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φωτογραφια με χρωμα και αρωμα φθινοπωρου απο το μακρυνο   1999 με το  ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ   ν'αποπλεει  απο το λιμανι της Τηνου  

_LEANDROS.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά τα ωραία του φίλου T.S.S. APOLLON ας δούμε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ στις 24-06-2011 στο Λαύριο. 5 μήνες μετά μας άφησε για πάντα, αλλά εμείς θα το θυμόμαστε. 

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ 12 24-06-2011.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μετά τα ωραία του φίλου T.S.S. APOLLON ας δούμε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ στις 24-06-2011 στο Λαύριο. 5 μήνες μετά μας άφησε για πάντα, αλλά εμείς θα το θυμόμαστε. 
> 
> ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ 12 24-06-2011.jpg



_Ετσι ακριβως φιλε Παντελη δεν το ξεχναμε!!!_

_Το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ στο λιμανι της Τηνου το καλοκαιρι του 2000

_LEANDROS_1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ομορφη φωτο και επι πλοιαρχειας Ανδρεα Ναζου με σημα κατατεθεν τα ασπρα οκια και καταπελτη

----------


## arne

DIA00225.jpg Hi, here a rare photo of the PPh in Ostend 1974; Rgds, Arne

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ στις 16-11-2011 φωτογραφημένο από το φίλο SELIM SAN στην Aliaga.
Δεν θυμάμαι αν την είχα ανεβάσει .....και σβήστηκε. 

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ 20 16-11-2011 SELIM SAN.jpg

----------


## capten4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIOQCLUKoPg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΘΗΝΑ    καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου λιγο πριν προβαρει την φορεσια της HELLAS FERRIES

_000028leandros.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι όπως το βλέπουμε θυμίζει την παλιά εποχή πριν τα λογότυπα μπουν στα "πλευρά" των πλοίων. Νομίζω οτι η πρώτη εταιρία που το έκανε ήταν οι Μινωϊκές που έγραφαν "ΜΙΝΩΙΚΑΙ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΙ" στα πλευρά του ΜΙΝΩΣ. Επόμενος και μετά από χρόνια πρέπει να ήταν ο Βεντούρης.

----------


## idrohoos

Στό Livorno τό 1991.Φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη επάνω από Φ/Γ από τον απέναντι προβλήτα.


MOBY LOVE.jpg

----------


## arne

Bridge in 1973

----------


## arne

bar and restaurant

----------


## arne

outside bridge

----------


## arne

maidentrip

----------


## arne

Hi, in de summer of 1985 (mei-sept) was she as charter (SEALINK) between Weymouth (GB) and Cherbourg (Fr)Prins Philippe car ferrry aan de kade 1985.JPG
Here a photo in Weymouth,
rgds,
Arne

----------


## Blitz-X

Excellent photos. Thank you!!!

----------

